# Projekt 2016: Teich mit japanischem Hausgarten



## Aquaga (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach über einem Jahr Planung steht nun das Konzept für unseren bisher vernachlässigten Vorgarten an der Hausseite:

Ein L-förmiger Teich mit Brücke drüber (Übergang zum Gartentor) und Japanischem Garten drum herum.
Schenkelmaße: 2 und 3 Meter, Tiefe: 1,25 Meter, Fläche: 4 m² und Volumen: 5m³.

Hier werde ich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Baufortschrittsbilder posten, Fragen Stellen falls ich mal nicht mehr weiter weiß und sollte ich je die finale Ausbaustufe erreichen, das ein oder andere schöne Bild mit Impressionen rein stellen.


Und so soll er mal aussehen:


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Juni 2016)

Na dann mal los, sieht sehr interessant aus dein Plan. Die Bilder dabei bitte nicht vergessen. 

LG Heike


----------



## Aquaga (28. Juni 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Die Bilder dabei bitte nicht vergessen.



Aber gerne doch! Habe ja selbst tagelang die Fotobeiträge der anderen Teichlebauer hier im Forum studiert  

So sieht es vor dem Teichprojekt aus: Die grüne Hölle muss weichen!


----------



## Lion (29. Juni 2016)

hallo Aquaga,
sicherlich ein schönes Projekt welches Du da realisieren willst.
Erzähle uns ein wenig mehr über Deine Planung.
-Japan L Teich-
Mit Fische oder .......
mit Filter oder .........
usw.......
Viel Erfolg und Freude am neuen Teich-Projekt.
Léon


----------



## Aquaga (30. Juni 2016)

Also Fische sind fest eingeplant, da der gesamte Besatz an Fischen (5 __ Moderlieschen und zwei Gründlinge)
und Pflanzen aus unserer aktuellen 1500-Literpfütze in den neuen 5000-Liter-Teich (mit 1,25m Tiefe) umziehen wird.
Dazu sollen dann noch ein paar __ Shubunkin kommen.

Da der Teich recht nah am Grundstücksrand liegen wird (50 cm bis zur Grundstücksgrenze) und das Grundstück
eine leichte Hanglage hat und deswegen ebenerdig aufgeschüttet wurde (an der Stelle des Teiches aber nur ca. 30 - 35 cm), soll der Teich komplett aus Beton gemacht werden.
Bodenplatte und Wände werden komplett mit Baustahl-Q-Matten ausgelegt werden.
Bodenplatte 15 cm und Wände 10 cm oder 12,5 cm Wandstärke, bin mir da noch nicht so sicher.

Das Schutzvlies und die Teichfolie werden dann darin wie in einem Pool angebracht.

Zur Technik habe ich mir überlegt zum Start des neuen Teiches erst mal die aktuelle Technik weiter zu verwenden:
Pumpe:   Pontec Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe PondoMax 5000
Filter:      Berlan UV-C Druckfilter: BDF 10000-UVC

Die Pumpe soll allerdings nicht direkt im Teich liegen, sondern in einer Pumpenkammer, die wiederum über einen
Skimmer und einen zweiten Wandeinlauf direkt über dem Boden mittels Schwerkraft gespeist werden soll
(also keinen Bodenablauf sondern zwei Abläufe in der Wand).

So muss die Pumpe das Wasser nur durch den Druckfilter und ein kurzes gerades Stück Rohr pumpen, für maximale Effektivität.

Welche Rohrquerschnitte würdet ihr denn dafür verwenden? Bin mir da auch noch nicht so sicher.

Bin daher für Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## Aquaga (30. Juni 2016)

Zur Besseren Verdeutlichung hier noch mal zwei Schemazeichnungen:


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Aquaga,

tolles Projekt, bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht!

Ich denke 2x DN50 mm werden vermutlich für die 5000L/h Pumpe als Zulauf reichen. 

Bei mir habe ich den Zulauf in Schwerkraft zur Sammelkammer mit 3x DN50 gemacht und gehe dann mit einer nominell 5000 L/h Pumpe zurück. 
Aktuell verwende ich aber nur 1x DN 50 vom Skimmer und das geht auch - wobei der Flow der Pumpe bei < 4000 L/h liegen sollte.

Es hängt neben dem Querschnitt natürlich auch von der Länge, Bögen und Niveauunterschied ab. 
Die Rauigkeit in der Leitung spielt auch eine Rolle, daher habe ich keinen Wellschlauch sondern PVC Schlauch genommen, den man wie ein starres Rohr einkleben, aber durch die Flexibilität besser verlegen und man sich so die Bögen sparen kann.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Es gibt verschieden Rechner im Netz um Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, Druckverlust, etc. zu berechnen.
Und den hier finde ich ganz gut: http://www.onlinecalc.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Fluid-Flow-Calculator-2012-ver-7.1.swf (benutze ich beruflich)

Du solltest halt überlegen, ob später ein höherer Durchsatz nötig werden könnte. Dann würde ich größer im Querschnitt gehen.
Aber wenn die Strömung im Rohr zu gering ist, kann es halt auch zum Versotten kommen.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Aquaga,

bei einer Rohrlänge von ca. 1,5m werden die 50er Rohre reichen, achte darauf das du auch leicht zum reinigen an die Rohre kommst (von der Pumpenkammer aus?)


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo ,
ich habe jetzt mal in erster Linie 'Vorgarten' gelesen.
Wie willst du den Teich sichern? Kinder laufen überall herum...und dein Vorgarten ist von jedem begehbar.
petra


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2016)

auf dem Plan sehe ich auch Zaunelemente - oder ?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe auf der Zeichnung einen Gartenzaun und Tor - das sollte eigentlich reichen, um der "Sorgfaltspflicht" zu genügen.


----------



## Aquaga (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

nach einem geeigneten Zaun habe ich mich auch schon umgesehen.
Mein Favorit ist momentan ein Holzzaun in creme/weiß wie dieser hier,
damit der verhältnismäßig keine umschlossene Raum optisch nicht zu arg verkleinert wird.

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Zaunelement-Konsta-Style-180-x-180-cm-creme/5662137/artikel.html

Den gibt's in 180 cm und 90 cm Höhe.

LG Gabor


----------



## lollo (2. Juli 2016)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist momentan ein Holzzaun in creme/weiß wie dieser hier,


Hallo,
also, bei dem Preis würd ich mal bei WPC Zaunelementen schauen, diese sind bestimmt pflegeleichter.


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2016)

Der erste Spatenstich ist getan und die beiden großen Eiben sind draußen......

 

.... dann kam der Regen 



Dafür konnte ich dann schon mal den Betonmischer unter dem Caport zusammenbauen,
da ich das Fundament und die Wände in Etappen selbst betonieren werde hatte der
häusliche Maschinenfuhrpark Zuwachs erhalten - hat auch Spaß gemacht! 

LG
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also, bei dem Preis würd ich mal bei WPC Zaunelementen schauen, diese sind bestimmt pflegeleichter.



Guter Gedanke, fertige Zaunelemente aus WPC sind zwar recht teuer,
aber ich überlege nun ernsthaft mit WPC-Bodendielen einen Zaun selbst zusammen zu bauen.
Das wäre die günstigste und haltbarste Variante und kann sogar - je nach verwendeten Dielen - 
recht schick werden.

Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Gabor
Mit WPC Bodendielen kann man das ja mache, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es billiger wird, wenn die Qualität stimmen soll.
Ich habe damit meinen Carport in eine Garage umgebaut.
  
Es gibt solche Zaunelemente auch zum selbst zusammenstellen, die finde ich eigentlich schöner, da man das dann mit anderen Elementen (Glas, Edelstahl, etc.) kombinieren kann. Hat bei mir leider nicht von den Maßen gepasst.
Und es gibt für Sichtschutzzäune auch andere Farben als für die Bodendielen, was vielleicht dann auch schöner ist.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt weiterhin!

Grüße, Knut


----------



## Aquaga (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Knut,

danke für den Hinweis auf die Zaunelemente, habe da auch zuerst drüber nachgedacht.

Habe mich aber im Sinne der Japanischen Hausgartenphilosophie entschieden den Zaun
möglichst Blickdicht und ohne Schnörkel um die Gartenfläche zu bauen.
Die Japanischen Gartenbaumeister wollen so äußere störende Einflüsse abschirmen
und im Inneren nicht von der Schönheit des Gartens ablenken.

Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe verwenden die gerne einfache Bambuszäune oder gemauerte und
verputzte mannshohe Gartenmauern. Kommt leider beides für mich aus Kostengründen nicht in Frage.

Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (5. Juli 2016)

Baustellenupdate:

Überraschung: Unsere komischen Hausvorbesitzer haben anscheinend den Vorgarten
mit Faust- bis Doppelfaust großen Steinen aufschütten lassen. Das Elend beginnt ab 1,5 Spatenstichtiefe.

 

Mit schnell mal die Grube ausheben wird's wohl nix. Jetzt ist Steinchenklauben angesagt 


Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## maarkus (5. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe auf dem Bild noch ein PVC-Rohr. Wenn dieses Regenwasser abführt, dann könnten die Steine auch als Sickerpackung dienen.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

das sieht tatsächlich nach eine Sickerpackung aus.

Was da auf dem Bild nach hellgrauem PVC-Rohr aussieht ist aber eine kurze Granitsäule,
die zu einem kleinen Brunnen gehört, den ich günstig in einem Baumarkt gefunden habe.
Zusammen mit einer Bambus-Wasserspiel-Eigenkreation gibt das ein zukünftiges Deko-Element
im Japanischen Hausgarten. ich habe das Ding da nur "geparkt".

Aber die Steine drum rum kommen alle aus dem Boden. Beim Hauskauf dachten wir,
dass die Steine nur in einem 30cm breiten Streifen ums Haus liegen. Wobei, 
ich glaube nicht dass das Tropfwasser von der Dachkante so einen Sickerbereich benötigt.


Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (6. Juli 2016)

Kennt ihr das auch? Baumarkt- und Gartencenterbesuche enden immer in ungeplanten Investitionen?

Bei uns in der Region scheint gerade eine Pflanzenrabattschlacht auszubrechen, so dass ich bereits jetzt schon
fast mehr Pflanzen eigekauft habe, als der Japanische Hausgarten später fassen wird.

Hier warten sie geduldig auf einer schattigen Kellertreppe auf den zukünftigen Einsatz, bzw. wurden schon
vorübergehend eingepflanzt, da die Verkaufstöpfchen zu klein waren.

       

Gärtnerische Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,
mit den Grabungsarbeiten geht es trotz Unwägbarkeiten weiter voran.
Nach der komischen Flusssteine-Schicht kam erst mal eine 30 Jahre alte vergrabene Plastikfolie
und das ein oder andere Bauschuttteilchen zum Vorschein:

 

Bei ca. 80 bis 100 cm Tiefe kam dann der gewachsene Boden ans Tageslicht und damit die nächste Überraschung.
Ich hielt es erst für einen großen Stein und wollte schon fluchen, doch der Stein entpuppte sich als äußerst weich und zieht sich scheinbar durch den ganzen Garten.
Er sieht wie Schiefer aus aber scheint irgendwas zwischen Stein und Sand zu sein,
da es ohne jegliche Anstrengungen unter der Spitzhacke in 1000 Teile zerbröselt.

     

Was ist das, Baby-Schiefer? Schiefer noch nicht ganz fertig? Man kann die Scherben auch einfach in der Hand zerbröseln.
Vielleicht sind diese Schichten in diversen gelben und braunen Farbtönungen aber auch der Grund von dem Jura-Meer
das hier mal vor 180.000.000 Jahren war?

Mein Grabungstempo ist jedenfalls nun deutlich reduziert, da es in unserer Umgebung einige Schiefersteinbrüche gibt
in denen jede Menge Fossilien gefunden wurden (z.B. http://www.urweltmuseum.de/) überprüfe ich jetzt jede Scherbe genau. Der Charakter meiner Aktivitäten verschiebt sich zunehmend in Richtung "Ausgrabung".
Wäre ja echt cool ein Urzeittierchen im eigenen Vorgarten zu finden 

Buddelnde Grüße
Gabor


----------



## mitch (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Gabor,

vielleicht findest du ja die Schuppen von einem Archaekoipteryx


----------



## Aquaga (17. Juli 2016)

@ mitch: Na der muss wohl von der Natur erst noch erfunden werden



Der gestrige Tag stand unter dem Motto "neue Herausforderungen".

Erst stieß ich auf einen unter ein paar cm Erde gut getarnten alten Baumstumpf,
der gerade noch in der hintersten Ecke des geplanten Teichs stand


 

Nach dem mühseligen ausbuddeln dann das nächste Hindernis:
Mehrere Baustahlstangen in 90 cm Tiefe.


 

Ich glaube ich habe eine Müllkippe gekauft.
Ich bin echt froh wenn ich endlich mit der Buddelei fertig bin, was wohl noch kommen mag?

LG
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (30. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ein wenig still ist es hier um meinen Teichbau geworden, aber das hatte auch einen bestimmten Grund 

Ich hatte noch Witze gemacht und nicht ernsthaft damit gerechnet, aber mein Teichgrubenaushub hat sich tatsächlich
in eine Ausgrabung verwandelt. Nach ersten Zufallsfunden habe ich dann jede Schaufel Erde genau untersucht,
das hat mich nicht nur um Wochen, sondern um Monate "zurück" geworfen.
Aber so eine einmalige Gelegenheit wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

Ich habe tatsächtlich gut 50 Belemniten gefunden, so wie diese da:
 

Einen Handtellergroßen Ammonit:
 

Und ein paar __ Muscheln:
 

 

Ich bin echt beeindruckt was da so alles im Jurameer in meinem Vorgarten gestorben ist


----------



## muh.gp (30. Nov. 2016)

Hi,

cool, als ich gerade deine Funde gesehen habe, musste ich doch gleich mal schauen, wo du herkommst. Wir sind fast Nachbarn, ich komme aus Göppingen.

Glücklicherweise hatte ich keine Urtierchen in meiner Teichgrube!


----------



## Aquaga (30. Nov. 2016)

Hi Holger,
ja, cool - hab mich u.a. auch von deinen Teich- und Gartenbauberichten hier stark inspirieren lassen 

Beste Grüße nach GP! Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (30. Nov. 2016)

Hab doch glatt mein schönstes Stück der Sammlung vergessen hochzuladen,
ein kleiner Ammonit - aber komplett freiliegend und super erhalten:
  

Aber wer weiss was ich noch finde werde .... da mir der Winter auf die Pelle zu rücken drohte (da ich den Teich vorher zumindest im Rohbau fertig haben wollte)
hatte ich angefangen die "möglicherweise Fossilien beinhaltenden Brocken" in Kartons zu sammeln um sie später untersuchen zu können. 

Da warten jetzt noch 12 Kartons auf mich:


----------



## Aquaga (30. Nov. 2016)

Nachdem ich die Teichgrube endlich ausgehoben hatte habe ich erst die Baustahlmatten für das Fundament darin ausgerichtet:
 

Dann wurden 2 Baustahlmatten für die Wände (jeweils 6m lang!) außerhalb der Grube gebogen, in die Grube hineingewuchtet und alle Matten mit einander verdrillt:


----------



## Aquaga (30. Nov. 2016)

Dieser Maschinenparkzuwachs hat mich einen ganzen Tag lang Nerven gekostet. 
Der Mischer kam in 1000 Einzelteilen und einer winzigen einseitigen Aufbauanleitung in dem daneben stehenden Karton zu mir.


----------



## Aquaga (1. Dez. 2016)

Am Morgen des Tag X, an dem ich mir extra für's Betonieren frei genommen hatte, gab's erst mal große Augen.
In der Nacht hatte es einen kurzen aber heftigen Regenschauer gegeben, der den relativ dünnen Erdstreifen zwischen Teichgrube und Hauswand in die Grube abrutschen ließ!
Den Vormittag über musste ich erst mal zwei Stunden lang die ganze Erde Zwischen den Quadraten der Baustahlmatte herauspulen. 

 


Dann hieß es endlich Beton, Beton, Beton. Nachdem die Bodenplatte ausgehärtet war habe ich begonnen die ersten Schalungsbretter für die Wände zu montieren, die auch komplett aus Beton gegossen werden sollen, also ohne die üblichen Betonschalungssteine.

 

So habe ich besonders dünnwandige aber dennoch stabile Wände (nur 12,5 cm dick), um unter den beschränkten Platzverhältnissen in meinem Vorgarten ein maximales Teichvolumen realisieren zu können. Im Vergleich zur Ausgangsplanung habe ich das Volumen und die Teichoberfläche noch etwas vergrößert. Die "neue" Tiefe wird 1,40 m sein (ursprünglich geplant 1,20m) und das Innenmaß der Schenkel 1,05m (statt 1,00m). Außerdem ist noch auf der Innenseite des Winkels ein kleiner dreieckiger Bereich hinzugekommen. Ergebnis: der Teich wird gut 6 m³ Volumen haben.
Hier mal eine Planungsaktualisierung:


----------



## mitch (1. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Gabor,

um auch mal jemanden in der Zukunft eine Freude zu bereiten solltest eine kleine https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitkapsel mit einbetonieren 

Baust du einen Bodenablauf mit ein 

upps - du bist ja schon fertig mit dem Betonieren


----------



## Aquaga (1. Dez. 2016)

Hi Mitch,

coole Idee, eine Zeitkapsel einzubetonieren! Wäre da gar nicht drauf gekommen .
Bin allerdings doch nicht ganz fertig geworden, vor dem Kälteeinbruch.
Die Wände sind bis auf ca. 1 Meter über Teichbodenniveau betoniert.
Aber das reicht um die Böschung abzufangen, falls durch den Frost eine Kante abrutschten sollte.

Ich habe mich gegen einen Bodenablauf in der Bodenplatte entschieden. Statt dessen gibt es einen "Bodennahen Ablauf" in der Seitenwand
(ca. 15 cm über Bodenniveau). Ich möchte bewusst eine dünne Bodenschicht für Mikroorganismen entstehen lassen, die ich nicht einsaugen möchte.
Es soll also ein "naturnaher" Teich werden, wobei die Arbeit des Druckfilters durch die Bodenschicht im Teich unterstützt werden soll. 

Dabei kommt mir gerade der Gedanke: Wie viele __ Shubunkin verträgt denn wohl mein Teich? Er hat gut 6 m³ Wasserinhalt.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (1. Dez. 2016)

Hier mal eine Innenansicht meiner Stützkonstruktion für die Schalung:
  

 An der Außenseite habe ich die Bretter mit Bolen gegen die senkrechte Böschung verkeilt.

  

Unter dem beleuchteten Carport habe ich die Betonwerkstatt eingerichtet, da kann ich auch bei der früh einsetzenden Dunkelheit weiterarbeiten und den Beton für die Wände eimerweise die 10 Meter zur Teichbaustelle hinüber tragen.

  

Doch wegen Frost ruhen aktuell alle Arbeiten:


----------



## Aquaga (13. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

bei den frostigen Tagen der vergangenen Woche ruhte zwar die Baustelle aber es gibt dennoch Fortschritte....
denn das virtuelle Planungsbüro kennt keine Pausen und ist ständig mit Optimierungsüberlegungen beschäftigt.
Ist das bei euch auch so? 

In meinem letzten Notdienst von Montag auf Dienstag ging mir in der Nacht dauernd mein Baustahlmattenrest durch den Kopf...
zum wegwerfen zu schade, aber was damit machen?

Und dann hatte ich den ultimativen Einfall: Teich größer bauen! 
Ich hatte das Bild plötzlich vor Augen: Denn, in der einen Ecke habe ich die Teichwand (gottseidank) erst auf etwa 70 cm hoch betoniert.
Wenn ich ein paar cm Beton wieder weghaue könnte ich doch aus dem "L" ein "U" machen mit einer Erweiterung die bei
ca. 0,7 Meter auf 1 Meter zusätzlicher Fläche und 80 bis 100 cm Tiefe 500 - 700 zusätzliche Liter Volumen bringt.

Außerdem könnte der neue Teich dann in der Mitte einen schicken kleinen Technikkeller für den Filter und den Pumpenschacht haben.

Ich hab die Planänderung mal schnell "zu Papier" gebracht und finde das mein Japan-Teichgarten-Projekt nun irgendwie viel harmonischer wirkt.
Die Teichergänzung habe ich in einem etwas helleren blau gekennzeichnet.

 

Durch die Filterplatzierung in der Mitte des "U" hätte ich auch ultrakurze und effiziente Rohrleitungswege:

 

Oh man, der neue Teich ist noch im Rohbauzustand und schon plane ich die erste Erweiterung 

Ich glaub ich muss da noch mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen....


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Gabor,
da hat es dich ja ganz schön arg mit dem  TE-104 Virus erwischt  , das einzige was noch hilft ist gutes Wetter und schnell fertig bauen - 


 gute VerBesserung


----------



## Aquaga (14. Dez. 2016)

Hallo mitch ,

 da hast du recht, ich habe leider auch noch keine Pillen gegen das Virus gefunden und warte daher schon ungeduldig auf Teichbauwetter.

Hab mich den Abend lang mal durch deinen Megateichbaubericht gelesen, da hast du ja super Konstruktionen zusammengeschraubt.

Ein Schwerkraftsystem mit Trommler wäre auch meine liebste Wahl, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das in mein Teichsystem integrieren könnte,
der Filterkeller ist mit  ca. 90cm x 110 cm schon arg eng. Daher wird's wohl bei dem Halbschwerkraftsystem mit konventioneller Pumpe und Druckfilter bleiben 

Schöne Grüße,
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Ha, nun ist es offiziell, die Chefin hat die Teicherweiterung für 2017 vom "L" zum "U"-Teich genehmigt! 


Da ich ja mit meinem "L"-Teichprojekt für dieses Jahr im Rohbau stecken geblieben bin und sich damit keine neue Baustelle im Garten auftut
wurde mein betteln erhört und der Antrag schnell abgenickt.  



Einen an meinen Schatz, auch wenn Sie hier nicht mitliest.



Da der Titel meiner Teichdokumentation nun ja gar nicht mehr passt (will doch auch über das Jahr 2016 hinaus regelmäßig darüber berichten,
und der "Teich-Buchstabe" ist ja nun auch falsch) stellt sich mir die Frage ob man den Titel der Doku irgendwie anpassen kann,
z.B. in "Teich mit japanischem Hausgarten" ? Können das nur Admins?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2016)

Titel umbenannt.


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Titel umbenannt.



wow! 

Ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie kurz die Reaktionszeiten des Mod-Teams sind.

Herzlichen Dank für's umbenennen 

Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen immer mal wieder Gedanken zu meiner geplanten Filterung gemacht.
Den Druckfilter und die dazugehörige 5000-Literpumpe aus meinem alten Teich werde ich weiterverwenden.

Das Gesamt-Volumen des neuen Teiches (inkl. der Filterkammern) liegt nun aber rechnerisch bei ca. 7.500 Litern.
Davon sind 200 Liter in der Pumpensammelkammer und ca 490 Liter in der belüfteten Helix-Kammer (beide in meinem Bonsai-Filterkeller integriert).
Ich hoffe damit habe ich ausreichend Filterleistung für meinen Teich, der __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und __ Moderlieschen eine neue Heimat sein soll.

Ich hätte da allerdings noch einen ungeklärten Punkt, da ich mich mit Helix-Wasseraufbereitung nicht gut auskenne.
Aus Platzgründen ist geplant die Pumpensammelkammer und die Helix-Kammer zu mauern und mit Teichfolie auszukleiden da ich befürchte,
dass die bewegten Helixteilchen die Dichtschlämme von den Wänden abschaben könnten.
Ist denn da eine gute Teichfolie als Helixkammerauskleidung ausreichend oder sollte bei bewegtem Helix immer sicherheitshalber
Kunststoffbehälter verwendet werden? 

Hier habe ich mal die geplante Raumaufteilung verdeutlicht:

 


Schon mal vielen Dank für ein paar Tipps!

Gabor


----------



## center (15. Dez. 2016)

Ich hab zwar mein Teich auch erst 2 Jahre. Aber was ich gelernt habe ist: Als erstes braucht man eine gute Grobschmutzentfernung, Sifi, Sipa, Siebbogenfilter, Trommel etc. (was das Budget gerade hergibt)
Druckfilter sind glaube ich Spielzeug. Aber da können Anwender besser etwas dazu sagen.
Die Helix-Kammer ist gut.


----------



## mitch (15. Dez. 2016)

Hi Gabor,

wäre das was für dich: https://www.google.de/#q=blaue+Fässer  oder eine große Regentonne


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Hallo center,

mein Druckfilter filtert zwar gut den Grobschmutz raus aber macht bei den kurzen Reinigungsintervallen zu viel Arbeit,
deswegen ist er auch nur als Interimslösung geplant.
Bei dem spärlichen Platz den ich zu verfügung habe werde ich mich wohl im Laufe des kommenden Jahres an einer Maaßanfertigung in Eigenbau versuchen.

Da ich "nur" 7.500 Liter Filtern muss wird das dann ein Siebbogen, Trommler oder Vlies -Filter im Bonsaiformat. Ich überlege auch ob ich dann nicht auch den ganzen Filter auf Schwerkraft mit Luftheber umbaue. Zwischen maximalem Wasserniveau und Filterkellerdeckel liegen nach aktullem Planungsstand
20 - 25 cm Luft. Die Frage ist nur was man an Stelle des Druckfilters für eine Technik verbauen könnte. Reicht das für ein Schwerkraftsystem?

Hier mal eine Schemazeichnung:

 

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Hi mitch,

über diverse runde oder viereckige Regentonnen habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Ich würde da nur leider je nach Modell mehr oder weniger Platz verschenken im Vergleich dazu,
wenn ich die Helixkammer mit Teichfolie auskleiden würde.

Ich bin fast geneigt zu sagen es kommt auf einen Versuch an. Sollte die Teichfolie durch das Helix übermäßig schnell
verschleißen müsste ich die Kammer dann im Rahmen einer Renovierung mit PP-Platten auskleiden.


Wobei, wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke ..... so teuer sind die Platten auch nicht und ich könnte sie ja
auch schon direkt zum Schutz der Folie reinlegen.
Das hätte sogar den Vorteil dass die Platten noch nicht einmal geschweißt werden müssen,
damit die Kammer dicht ist 


Damit wäre dann nur noch mein Traum vom Schwerkraftsystem mit Luftheber offen.
Hab leider noch keine Idee wie ich das umsetzen könnte.....


Grübelnde Grüße
Gabor


----------



## mitch (15. Dez. 2016)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Hab leider noch keine Idee wie ich das umsetzen könnte.....


haste mal die genauen Maße der Filtergrube?


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> haste mal die genauen Maße der Filtergrube?



Hi mitch,

ich hab mal zwei Zeichnungen mit Maßangaben erstellt. Die Innenwände kann ich frei nach Gusto und nach Optimierungsgesichtspunkten mauern.


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2016)

Ich werfe nochmal ein paar Fragen in den Raum:

Wie groß sind denn die Zuläufe vom Teich, also konkret der Rohrquerschnitt vom Skimmer und vom bodennahen Ablauf? Wie groß ist der Rücklauf (Rohrquerschnitt) und in welcher Höhe bzw. Tiefe in der Wand?

Vorfilter - Trommler in Bonsaiformat oder Alternative mit herkömmlicher Pumpe ist hier bei einem Teichvolumen von 7-10tsd Liter schon eine tiefergehende Frage wert.

Das Platzangebot lässt nicht viel Spielraum zu. Was wäre denn tatsächlich das angestrebte Ziel? Filtern auf hohem (Reingungs-)Niveau oder eher einfach oder energiesparend auch noch!?


----------



## Michael H (15. Dez. 2016)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ha, nun ist es offiziell, die Chefin hat die Teicherweiterung für 2017 vom "L" zum "U"-Teich genehmigt!


Hallo 
Immer diese Süchtigen hier , ganz schlimm.......

Hau Rein ....


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

Der Skimmer ist ein Wandeinbau-Pool-Skimmer. Im Boden nach unten ist Werkseitig ein 1,5 Zoll Innengewinde vorgesehen. Ich kann aber den Boden problemlos ausschneiden und eine x-beliebige Tankdurchführund in gewünschter Größe einbauen oder auch den Boden kompett abschneiden und den Skimmer direkt in ein großes KG-Rohr schieben (vielleicht 200er?), so wie im youtube-video von PeterW zu sehen bei 0,22" bis 0,27" 



.


Der Wand-Bodenablauf sitzt etwa 15 cm über dem Boden und hat einen 50mm Querschnitt - kann aber beim aktuellen Baustand
noch problemlos erweitert werden.


Die Rücklaufverrohrung ist noch nicht gebaut, d.h. Anzahl, Querschnitte und Höhe der Auslässe sind noch variabel gestaltbar.


Filterungsziel: Nach Möglichkeit höheres Reinigungsniveau bei guter Energieeffizienz


Und auch ganz wichtig: Ich bin ein großes Technik-Spielkind und würde mir wahnsinnig gerne einen kleinen Trommel- oder Vlies-Filter
mit Luftheber selbst bauen


----------



## mitch (15. Dez. 2016)

Schade das die Ecke da ist, selbst für einen IBC 600l  ist es leider etwas zu klein.
https://wassertank-ibc.de/content/IBC---Aufbau--Ma-e--Gewicht-und-weitere-Informationen.html

Ich hätte sonst einen IBC in den Filterkeller gestellt und da alles eingebaut incl. Trommler.

Das beste wäre die ganze Grube auszukleiden und einen kleinen Trommelfilter (400er kannst schon machen) einhängen, der dann direkt ins Helix läuft.
zurück pumpen dann mit einem Luftheber (die Grube ist ja tief genug).


----------



## troll20 (15. Dez. 2016)

Schau mal hier 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLIvpCI94Fo_


und der @Roland O.  wird dir bestimmt auch Tips auf dem Weg geben können.
Ein Bau in Schwerkraft sollte auch leicht machbar sein.


----------



## mitch (15. Dez. 2016)

und hier das Bildchen dazu


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

@ mitch: Ja, sehr gute Idee den Filter direkt in das __ Hel-X laufen zu lassen und die Wände einzusparen.

Ich frage mich nur womit ich die Kammer auskleiden kann. Ist normale Teichfolie stabil genug für bewegtes Hel-X?


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2016)

Hi Gabor.

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Mir ging es mit meinen Fragen konkret um den Sinn & Zweck einer evtl. hoch-technischen Anlage.

Der Umbau eines Wandskimmers auf Schwerkraft wäre in dem Fall mit einer DN 160 Doppelmuffe und Reduzierung 160/110 zu lösen.

Mir stellt sich halt die Frage, wieviel Volumen will man hier wirklich umwälzen bzw. macht Sinn. Bei dem 50er Zulauf in Bodennähe geht nicht viel Wasser durch, der Wandeinbauskimmer braucht gepumpt oder auch in Schwerkraft benutzt auch nicht die größe Umwälzung. Ich persönlich würde mir nun Gedanken machen, ob ich eine kompakte kleine Anlage bauen kann, wo das Wassser einströmt, dann direkt in eine kleine Biokammer einläuft und am Ende mit Pumpenleistung wieder zurück geht. Oder doch mit Pumpe Skimmer und Zusatzablauf ansaugen, dann gleich in einen Vliesfilter gehen, wo hinter per Schwerkraft eine kleine Bio durchströmt wird.

Ich meine, dass gerade bei dem kleinen (Teich-)Volumen ein große Umwälzung einfach zu viel des Guten wäre. Der Skimmer braucht nur etwa 5000 l/h und der bodennahe Ablauf wird kaum Schmutz abtransportieren und auch wenig Fördervolumen zulassen.

Wenn da ein 50er Rohr drin ist, würde ich evtl. so gar darüber nachdenken, einen umgekehrten BA - welcher eigentlich gepumpt betrieben wird - zu nutzen und so wirklich ein wenig Schmutz vom Boden ansaugen kann. (Achtung - denn Verstopfungsgefahr)

Dann die 50er-BA-Leitung und die 50er-Skimmer-Leitung zusammen auf eine Pumpe klemmen, dann in einen Vlieser mit kompakter Bio und per Schwerkraft durch ein 110er wieder ablaufen lassen.

Einen kompakten Vlieser mit kleiner Biokammer, kann man sich evtl. auch passend auf deinen Filterkeller maßgeschneidert zusammenbauen.


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

@troll20: vielen Dank für den Videolink, kannte die Serie noch gar nicht.


----------



## Aquaga (15. Dez. 2016)

@ Zacky: Hmm, du hast recht. Der geringe sinnvolle Filterdurchsatz aufgrund des kleinen Teichvolumens läßt eigentlich nicht genug flow zu,
um zwei Saugleitungen simultan in Schwerkraft zu betreiben. 

Ich überlege gerade den Bodenablauf für mehr Saugleistung zu vergrößern und dann alternierend Skimmer und Boden-Wandablauf zu betreiben,
um Boden und Wasseroberfläche gleichermaßen sauber halten zu können.


----------



## center (16. Dez. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Gabor.
> Wenn da ein 50er Rohr drin ist, würde ich evtl. so gar darüber nachdenken, einen umgekehrten BA - welcher eigentlich gepumpt betrieben wird - zu nutzen und so wirklich ein wenig Schmutz vom Boden ansaugen kann. (Achtung - denn Verstopfungsgefahr)



Das wollte ich eigentlich auch noch schreiben.
Darüber würde ich nicht nur nachdenken, sondern unbedingt machen. Dein Wand-Bodenablauf auf 15cm über dem Boden wird nix absaugen.


----------



## Aquaga (16. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

das waren jetzt ja viel Input für mich, besten Dank 
Habe den ganzen Tag drüber nachgedacht.

Der Stand meiner Überlegungen ist jetzt:

Die gesamte Anlage, inkl. komplett ausgekeidetem Filterkeller der als __ Hel-X-Tank genutzt werden soll (so wie es mitch vorgeschlagen hat), 
wird gut 8.000 Liter Volumen haben. Das reine Teichvolumen liegt bei ca. 7.000 Liter. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wieviel Flow ich im Filter haben sollte?
Sollte der Filter das Teichvolumen einmal in der Stunde komplett umwälzen?

Davon hängt dann die Dimension des Lufthebers ab, der am Ende der Filterkette das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich schaufeln soll.
Und davon dann wieder die Dmension der beiden Zuläufe (Skimmer und Wand-Bodenablauf)

Bezüglich des Wand-Bodenablaufs: Zu viel Sog am Boden soll auch nicht entstehen, da ich einen Sandboden plane. Über ein Bogenstück das ich als "Schnorchel" in die Wand stecken möchte will ich später den optimalen Winkel, bzw. Bodenabstand, austesten. 

Den Vorfilter möchte ich dann, wie vorgeschlagen, direkt im Helix betreiben, wobei ich jetzt noch absolut keine Präferenz für einen Trommler- 
oder Vliesfiltereigenbau habe. Konstruktionsmäßige Herrausforderung ist hierbei wohl dass zwischen maximalem Wasserstand und Filterkellerdecke 
minimal 20 cm Luft sein werden. Könnte ich da noch beide Systeme einsetzen oder gibt's da bei dem ein oder andeen höhenmäßig Probleme?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## mitch (17. Dez. 2016)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Herrausforderung ist hierbei wohl dass zwischen maximalem Wasserstand und Filterkellerdecke
> minimal 20 cm Luft sein werden. Könnte ich da noch beide Systeme einsetzen oder gibt's da bei dem ein oder andeen höhenmäßig Probleme?


dann schauen wir halt mal was so alles zusammen kommt bei einem TF

OK Teich = 0cm
OK Trommler Trommel (400er) +10cm
OK Trommler Spülrohr (nicht mittig montiert) +8cm

IMHO: ein Trommelfilter sollte Platz haben



Aquaga schrieb:


> Sollte der Filter das Teichvolumen einmal in der Stunde komplett umwälzen?


mit einem 70er Luftheber würde das leicht zu machen sein, und wenn der Teich 2x umgewälzt wird (110er LH) dann ist es halt so.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2016)

Also bei 7500 Liter eine 400er Trommel?
Ein bissel viel des guten, oder?
Ich würde mit 2x 75 LH zurück gehen oder aus der Trommelkammer ins Helix.
Würde aber auch auf Grund der einfachheit einen Vliesfilter bevorzugen .


----------



## mitch (17. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also bei 7500 Liter eine 400er Trommel?


die muss ja ned 500mm lang sein, 250-300mm würden ja locker reichen.


----------



## Zacky (17. Dez. 2016)

Die Idee eines Einhängetrommelfilters finde ich eigentlich grundsätzlich gut, hätte hier aber so meine Bedenken, dass das Schmutzwasser gar nicht so richtig in die Trommel gelangt. Die Einläufe in die besagte Filterkammer sind grundsätzlich recht klein, aber sicher ausreichend um bei einem 7000 Liter Teich genügend Wasser für eine 1 zu 1 Umwälzung zu erlauben. Die Einläufe liegen ja dennoch etwas tiefer, so dass ich mir aktuell nur schwer vorstellen mag, das das Schmutzwasser - wenn es unten einströmt - immer noch genügend Kraft hat, den darin befindlichen Schmutz bis in die Trommel zu tragen.

Will damit sagen, dass ich (im Falle eines Einhängetrommelfilters) die Leitungen vom Teich direkt in eine Trommel (evtl. so gar geschlossenes System) leiten würde, damit eben der Schmutz sich nicht vorher in einer Einlaufkammer absetzen kann. Wir reden hier auch von 50er Leitungen und wenn man je Leitung 5000 l/h bekommt und so eine 10.000er Umwälzung erreichen kann, ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Einlauf doch recht langsam, so dass schwerere Schmutzpartikel sich eher absetzen könnten.

Ich finde das bei größeren Umwälzraten mit Vor- bzw. Einlaufkammer schon immer grenzwertig, da teilweise doch noch viel Schmutz in dieser Kammer hängen bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2016)

Meine Gedanken sind halt, wenn er nur eine Kammer machen will.
Getauchte Spülpumpe ? Und die zieht dann das vorgeklärte Wasser aus dem  Helix Bereich  mit den Schwebstoffen ????
Steuerung Elektrik kommt dann wohin? Membran Pumpen stehen wo? Bei LH in der Helix Kammer und einblasen in den Teich wird auch der abgesetzte Schlamm in den Teich geblasen???
Zusätzliche Belüftung für Helix ????
Ohne Sammelkammer vor und nach dem Trommler wird es mit den Sensoren platzieren auch nicht so einfach .  Also eventuell nur eine Zeit Steuerung für die Trommel sinnvoll ?
Ich denke da muss noch ein bissel Gehirnschmalz aufgewendet werden.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin echt begeistert wie schnell und fundiert einem hier weitergeholfen wird! 


Aus den vielen guten Anregungen die ich jetzt bekommen habe, habe ich mir nun folgendes Konzept zusammen gebastelt:

Aufgrund der einfacheren Konstruktion werde ich wohl jetzt über den Winter mit dem Bau eines kleinen Vlies-Filters beginnen.
(Da ich aber von der Technik des Trommlers fasziniert bin werde ich aber wahrscheinlich einen Mini-Trommler ab 2018 angehen.)

Das Teichwasser wird über einen Wandskimmer und meinen schon diskutierten Boden-Wandablauf über zunächst 50er Rohre geleitet die sich in ein 110er Rohr vereinen. Das 110er Rohr wird über einen flexiblen 110er Schlauch mit dem Vliesfilter verbunden.

Da mein kleiner Teich erfahrungsgemäß stärkere Niveauunterschiede hat und ich ja auf ein Schwerkraftsystem setzen will habe ich mir überlegt 
den Vliesfilter nicht einfach in der __ Hel-X-Kammer einzuhängen, sondern schwimmend zu lagern! So passt er sich automatisch den unterschiedlichen 
Pegelständen an und ich kann beruhigt auch mehrere Sommerwochen in Urlaub fahren. Damit mir der Filter nicht unkontrolliert im Filterkeller auf Wanderschaft geht wird er an zwei Gleitrohren befestigt. Auftrieb soll der Filter durch die zwei Luftkammern links und rechts vom "V" bekommen, in dem auch die Vliesrollen sind. Auf der Seite mit dem unbenutzten Vlies soll auch die Elektronik untergebracht werden. Mit Gewichten auf dem Boden der beiden Kammern soll der Filter austariert werden.

An Auslässen habe ich 2 Stück geplant: 
Der Hauptauslass wird über einen 110er LH erfolgen. Da die Frage nach der Luftpumpe aufgekommen war: Da der Teich nur ca. einen 
halben Meter von der Hauswand entfernt ist werde ich unterhalb der Kellerdecke ein Loch bohren und den Luftschlauch dort nach draußen 
zum Teich führen. Die Pumpe steht dann gut geschützt im Heizungskeller.

Der Winterauslass ist in halber Beckenhöhe vorgesehen und wird über eine kleine Pumpe betrieben. Diese kann auch in Risikophasen zugeschaltet werden, wenn z.B. in meiner Abwesenheit im Sommer ein Sensor registriert, dass das Teichniveau unter eine kritische Marke abgesunken ist, so dass der LH nichts oder zu wenig fördert.

Ein Bildchen gibt's wie immer auch noch hinterhergeschoben 
  

Was haltet ihr denn von meinem Konzept?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2016)

Die Idee mit dem schwimmenden Filter finde ich gut. Ich glaube nur das dir dabei die Spannung und das Gewicht des 110 er Schlauch Ärger beim Austarieren des Filter machen wird. Je nach Wasserstand treten da unterschiedliche Kräfte am Anschlußstutzen des Filters auf. Wenn man  den Schlauch direkt vom Skimmer waagrecht zum Filter legen könnte, und den Abzweig zum Bodenablauf starr verrohren würde wäre es wahrscheinlich besser.

Die Verrohrung liegt ja schon glaube ich in 50 mm. 110 Rohr wäre natürlich besser. Auch 2 Schieber zum einstellen des richtigen Flow auf die jeweilie Leitung wären nicht schlecht. Aber ob das alles bei die reinpasst.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

stimmt, die Zugschieber oder Kugelhähne (habe mich da noch nicht entschieden) habe ich ganz vergessen. 

Bezüglich des flexiblen Schlauches bin ich auch noch am überlegen was da geeignet sein könnte.
Da durch diesen das Wasser nur nachströmen muss und kein großer Druck drauf liegt würde ich vielleicht mal so dünne Sachen 
wie z.B. von Dunstabzugshauben ausprobieren.

Da ich einen sich möglichst autonom regulierenden Teich bauen möchte habe ich die Zulaufzuführung extra etwas tiefer angesetzt, 
damit - wenn der Skimmer mal frei liegen sollte, oder im Winterbetrieb geschlossen ist - die Filterung trotzdem in jedem Fall noch weiter läuft.
Also bin ich dann nicht durch das Prinzip der korrespondierenden Röhren beschränkt.

Der Querschnitt der Verrohrung ist auch noch so eine Sache bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin. 
Wäre es bei beiden Zulaufanfängen wirklich sinnvoll schon auf 110er Rohre zu gehen, oder würde dann der Flow zu langsam sein? 
Der Teich hat ja maximal nur 8.000 Liter.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2016)

Du hast ja vor einen LH einzubauen, da wäre es schon wichtig nicht zuviel Druckverlust in den Saugleitungen zu bekommen. Aber ich habe selbst keinen LH und lese zu diesem Thema auch nur hier mit. Da gibt es hier einige die mehr Ahnung vom LH haben als ich.

Ich habe zwei Pumpen mit insgesamt 8500 l an meinem Teich laufen. Wenn ich da nur eine Saugleitung mit 50 er Schieber offen habe, sinkt der Wasserstand auf der Saugseite um ca. 15 cm ab. Also lieber größer als zu klein.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2016)

Und wie will man bei einem Schwimmenden Vorfilter die Pegelunterschiede feststellen das zB die Trommel gereinigt werden muss bzw das Vlies weiter gedreht werden soll ???


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Renè,

der Filterkeller wird ja nur 0.9m x1.05m da kommt man von überall aus hin.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wie will man bei einem Schwimmenden Vorfilter die Pegelunterschiede feststellen das zB die Trommel gereinigt werden muss bzw das Vlies weiter gedreht werden soll ???



Du hast recht, so einfach wie bei einer festen Installation ist das nicht. 

Man braucht wohl zwei Sensoren und muss die Differenz zwischen dem Pegelstand im Teich und dem Pegelstand im Filterkeller messen.
Wenn der Pegelstand im Filterkeller übermäßig stark abgesunken ist wird eine Trommelreinigung oder ein Vliesweitertransport nötig.
Allerdings ist durch den endständigen Luftheber wohl auch schon bei sauberem Vlies / Trommel eine leichte Pegeldifferenz zu erwarten,
die man aber wohl nicht ohne weiteres vorab berechnen kann. Das muss man wohl empirisch ermitteln.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2016)

Da du aber mit schwankenden Pegelständen im Teich durch Verdunstung arbeiten willst müsstest du ja deine Messpunkte im Filter ständig anpassen


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2016)

Obwohl.....ich glaube jetzt habe ich auch zu kompliziert gedacht!
1 Sensor reicht vielleicht doch, da ja die Verbindung: Teich - Verrohrung - Filteroberseite ein geschlossenes System ist:

Filter sauber:
 

Filter dreckig:
 

...oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2016)

Also ich sehe das auch so.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2016)

Und ich behaupte du hast einen Denkfehler. Bei Schwerkraft wäre dein Sensor immer geflutet. Jedoch wird unterhalb vom Vlies der Wasserspiegel mit steigender Verschmutzung abgesenkt. Leider sinkt dann aber auch dein Filter. Jetzt müsste also der Sensor in der Helixkammer hängen um dieses absenken zu registrieren. Leider sinken jedoch die Pegelstände auch durch verdunsten, sofern keine automatische Befüllung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

Also ich habe mir das so gedacht:

Wenn das System in Ruhe ist (also LH aus) oder auch wenn es bei unverschmutztem Vlies läuft, stellt sich - wenn überhaupt - nur eine kleine Differenz zwischen dem Niveau in der oberen Kammer des Filters, in der Kammer unter dem Filter und im Filterkeller außerhalb des Filters ein.
Der Filter hat durch die Luftkammer und den darin befindlichen Tariergewichten eine bestimmte Wasserlage bei der der Sensor, der ja innen im Gehäuse über dem Vlies angebracht ist, nicht auslöst.
Es ist in diesem Zustand auch egal welcher Pegelstand sich durch Verdunstung ergibt, weil sich immer die gleiche (minimale) Pegeldifferenz zwischen Teich und Filterkeller und dem Wasser in der Kammer über dem Vlies und dem Wasser in der Kammer unter dem Vlies einstellt.

Wenn der Filter verschmutzt ist gibt es einen Rückstau über dem Vlies. Der Luftheber am Ende des Filterkellers fördert jetzt mehr raus (in den Teich zurück) als durch das Vlies nachkommt.
Damit sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Filterkeller und der Schwimm-Vlies-Filter sinkt mit dem Wassersiegel ab. Da aber der Teich über die Zuleitungsrohre bis zur Vliesoberseite eine korrespondierende Röhre bilden, erhöht sich so der Wasserstand über dem Vlies. (Diese Wasserstandserhöhung hat also bei meinem System im Gegensatz zum statisch aufgestellten Vliesfilter, 2 Ursachen: Zum einen lässt das schutzige Vlies weniger durch und zum anderen verstärkt die Niveauangleichung im System Teich-Zulauf-(im Niveau abgesackte) Vliesoberseite diesen Effekt.)

Dadurch löst dann irgendwann der Sensor aus. Das Vlies dreht dann weiter und das rückgestaute Wasser gleicht die Niveaudifferenz zwischen oberer und unterer Filterkammer und damit auch zwischen Teich und Filterkeller aus. Dann beginnt der neue Zyklus von vorne.

So hoffe ich die Niveauempfindlichkeit eines statisch aufgestellten Schwerkraftfilters umgehen zu können.

Ich habe in meinem vorigen Post die Bilder nicht so präzise gezeichnet, daher hier noch mal beide Zustände:

Filter sauber:
 

Filter dreckig:


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2016)

der VliesKasten ist ja mit dem Slimmer/BA per Schlauch verbunden?

mal überlegen   

Vlies ist sauber ==> der Kasten schwimmt auf - Einlauf und Ablauf halten sich in der Waage
Vlies ist dreckig ==> der Kasten geht unter und wird schwerer, da ja durch den LH das Wasser aus der Filtergrube in den Teich gedrückt wird und der Wasserstand sinkt

könnte schon klappen (Schwimmdock/Schleuse)


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2016)

den VliesKasten aber auch anbinden, nicht das er mal untergeht wenn die vliesrolle klemmt


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

@mitch: Guter Punkt 

Ich würde dann noch einen Bypass-Loch überhalb des Sensors anbringen. 
Da läuft dann im Fall des Falles das Wasser aus dem Teich direkt in den __ Hel-X-Filter.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2016)

Da der LH ja nach dem Filter sitzt dürfte es weniger zu einer Überstauung auf der Schmutzwasserseite kommen, vermutlich wird der Wasserstand eher auf der sauberen Seite absinken. Da wäre es eine Überlegung wert den Sensor nach dem Vlies anzubringen, so das er bei fallendem Wasserstand schaltet.


----------



## meinereiner (18. Dez. 2016)

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier als 'Reichsbedenkenträger' melden muss.

Ich hab den Thread bislang eher beiläufig durchgelesen, und jetzt mal genauer hingeschaut,
wie sich das ganze so auf den momentanen Zustand hin entwickelt hat.
Die Idee mit dem schwimmenden Vliesfilter resultiert ja daraus, dass der Wasserstand stark schwanken kann,
weil du eventuell einige Wochen beruhigt in den Sommerurlaub fahren möchtest.
Bedeuten das, dass das System dann zwei oder drei Wochen ohne einen einigermaßen technisch versierten Menschen vor Ort laufen soll?
Wenn das so ist, dann ist in meinen Augen das ganze System, so wie du es momentan planst, zu kompliziert.
Ein Vlies- oder Trommelfilter ist ja an sich schon mal technisch komplexer als andere, einfachere Filtersysteme.
In deinem Fall kommt jetzt noch dazu, dass du den schwimmend bauen möchtest. Nochmal eine zusätzliche Komplexität im Betrieb und auch beim Bau.
Das ganze austarieren, darauf achten, dass nichts verkantet, damit sich der Vliesfilter immer der Wasserhöhe anpassen kann.
Ich glaube auch, dass du deine (Schlauch?) Anbindung an der Zuflussseite unterschätzt. Da dürfte je nach Wasserstandsdifferenz zwischen Zu- und Ablauf einiges an Zugkräften auftreten.
Wäre da nicht zumindest eine automatische Wassernachspeisung das einfachere, wenn es, zumindest aus Platzgründen, ein Vliesfilter sein muss?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2016)

Für so einen kleinen Teich würde ich auch nicht so einen Aufwand betreiben wollen.
Wenn es Spass macht, ist das alles in Ordnung.
Ich hätte mir einfach eine Pumpenkammer geschaffen, wo Skimmer und Bodenablauf ankommen und von da aus in eine Filterkiste, respektive Filtertonne und gut ist.
Mit ner kleinen Oase-Kiste sollte man den Teich auch gut zum Laufen bekommen.

Das wäre die einfache Variante.
Wenn Bastelspass im Vordergrund steht, geht es natürlich auch kompliziert. 
Vor allem im Nachhinein kann da noch viel Feinabstimmung und Wartung kommen.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für's mitüberlegen. Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch erst und wollte deswegen den Sensor versetzen oder 2 Sensoren einbauen.

Aber da ja der der Filter schwimmend gebaut werden soll sinkt er ja mit dem Wasserspiegel im Filterkeller ab
und durch das Prinzip der korrespondierenden Röhren steigt dann das Wasser in der oberen Filterkammer weil es sich ja dem
Niveau im Teich anpassen will.
Damit brauche ich dann doch wieder nur einen Sensor über dem Vlies wie bei einem "normalen" Vliesfilter der gepumpt betrieben wird.
Das Wasser in der Kammer unter dem Vlies passt sich nach dem gleichen Prinzip dem Niveau im Filterkeller an.

Puh, ist echt kompliziert                    


Habe mir die einzelnen Schritte noch mal mit Pfeilchen klar gemacht und denke das es so funktionieren müsste:

1. Vlies dreckig, damit kommt weniger Wasser aus dem Filter raus
2. Niveau im Filterkeller sinkt
3. Der ganze schwimmende Filter sinkt mit ab
4. In der Kammer unter dem Vlies stellt sich das gleiche Niveau ein wie im Filterkeller
5. In der Kammer über dem Vlies stellt sich das Teichniveau ein
6. Der Sensor löst aus wenn der Wasserstand über dem Vlies zu hoch wird

 

Sorry hatte erst eine ältere Version hochgeladen, kann die aber nicht mehr löschen:


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Robert und Florian,

keine Sorge, der Teich wird im Sommer nicht so lange unbeaufsichtigt bleiben,
aber bei mir ist gerade der winterliche Basteltrieb sehr ausgeprägt 


Und dann bin ich zu gespannt ob ich den etwas engen Niveaubereich eines optimal arbeitenden Schwerkraftsystems so wirklich erweitern könnte.
Aber das wird wohl letztendlich nur über ausprobieren zu ermitteln sein, ich nenne es mal akademische Feld-Forschung 


Die flexible Anbindung der Teichabläufe an den Filter ist aber in der Tat mein momentan letztes größeres Konstruktionsproblem!
Also wenn da noch jemand Ideen hat: Gerne her damit 


Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2016)

Für die akademische Feldforschung  will ich gerne noch einen weiteren Faktor ins Rennen werfen.

Die Schwimm-/Auftriebskästen sollen zudem die Vliesrolle beherbergen und sollen mit entsprechenden Gegengewichten austariert werden. An sich eine super Idee, jedoch bedenke man das zusätzlich aufkommende Gewicht des nass- & schmutztriefenden Vlieses, welches dann einseitig eingelagert wird. Alleine das noch darin befindliche Wasser bietet noch ordentlich zusätzliches Gewicht. Das abtropfende Wasser sammelt sich dann auch in dieser Kammer und muss regelmäßig / unregelmäßig entsorgt werden. Der Antriebsmotor des Vlieses muss auch am Behälter untergebracht werden bzw. mit Ketten- oder Zahnradantrieb flexibel versehen werden.

Das sind mir persönlich einfach zu viele Eventualitäten die man berücksichtigen müsste. 

Ich würde den Einhängevorfilter in jedem Fall eher starr machen und von Anfang an so tief wie möglich einsetzen. Ob die Flexschläuche aus dem Lüftungsbereich dem Gewicht  standhalten, möchte ich mal bezweifeln und würde auch die Rohrleitungen diesbezüglich starr vorsehen. Die Wasserstandsschwankungen letztendlich über eine Nachfüllautomatik mit Sensor im Teich gestalten.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,
der Hinweis auf das Tropfwasser ist ein guter Punkt!

Hatte dafür gestern einen Einfall als ich mir eine Tasse Tee gemacht hatte.
Über das Bändel vom Teebeutel war nämlich in bemerkenswert kurzer Zeit eine große Pfütze über den Rand der Tasse gesaugt worden, 
die ich dann von unserem Holztisch wegwischen musste 


Ich hatte mir daher überlegt das (Schmutz-)Wasser über ein breites Filzband aus der Aufrollkammer, durch einen Schlitz direkt unterhalb der oberen Führungsrolle,  in die untere Filterkammer tröpfeln zu lassen. Wäre dann ja auch gefiltert 

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## meinereiner (18. Dez. 2016)

Moment mal.

Wo liegt die 'Wasserlinie' in der Aufrollkammer, und wo liegt die Wasserlinie deiner unteren Filterkammer?
Das mit dem Bändel vom Teebeutel hat funktioniert, weil der Bändel auf der Tassenaußenseite tiefer runter hing als die Wasser (bzw. Tee-)linie innerhalb der Tasse.
Wenn dein Filzband außen nicht unterhalb der Aufrollkammer endet, dann saugt's da nix weg.
Da müsstest du schon wieder einen Schlauch nach ganz außen führen, in einen Schacht in dem entweder ein Anschluss an den Kanal ist, oder das Wasser, dass sich da sammelt, abgepumpt wird.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## meinereiner (18. Dez. 2016)

Du musst dann dafür sorgen, dass der Boden der Aufrollkammer immer oberhalb der Wasserlinie der unter Filterkammer ist, damit ein Filzband, dann außen tief genug hängen kann. Sonst kann es nämlich umgekehrt laufen. Wenn das Filzband dann außen in das Wasser taucht, dann läuft es in deine Aufrollkammer und das Schiff sinkt, oder?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, aber ich setze im Falle des Filz nicht auf das Prinzip der korrespondierenden Röhren,
sondern auf die Kapillarkräfte, damit kann man auch Wasser nach oben (gegen die Schwerkraft) transportieren (Docht-Prinzip).

D.h. wenn der Filz (oder Ufermatte!?) gute Kapillarkräfte ausbildet (was jedoch noch nicht klar ist, ich müsste da erst noch ein paar Tests machen)
würde genug Wasser am anderen Ende ankommen, der springende Punkt ist hierbei jedoch wie hoch die Abrisskräfte am anderen Ende sind, 
die dann der Kapillarkraft entgegenwirken. Sonst tröpfelt da nämlich nix und ich habe einfach nur ein Stück nasses Filz im Filter liegen.

Viele Grüße
Gabor


----------



## meinereiner (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Gabor,

Das mit den Kapillarkräften ist mir schon klar.
Aber es ist wie ich es geschrieben habe, da tröpfelt nichts.
Nimm ein Küchenkrepp, ein Glas Wasser, mach das Küchenkrepp nass und häng es über den Rand des Wasserglases nach außen.
Wenn das Küchenkrepp oberhalb der Wasserlinie endet, dann tropft nichts. Erst wenn es etwas unterhalb der Wasserlinie endet, dann fängt es zum tröpfeln an.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Aquaga (18. Dez. 2016)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Gabor,
> ..... Erst wenn es etwas unterhalb der Wasserlinie endet, dann fängt es zum tröpfeln an.
> 
> Servus
> Robert



Du hast recht, ich habe es eben mal ausprobiert 

Da muss ich mir dann doch noch was anderes überlegen.....


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2016)

So hört sich das ja interessant an und könnte mit dem schwimmen eventuell funktionieren.
Aber um so komplizierter ein System wird um so anfälliger für Fehler wie verursacht durch Bio- oder Kalkfilm wird es.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2016)

Ich würde auch sagen lieber einfach und sicher gebaut, beispielsweise so wie von @Zacky in Beitrag # 85 beschrieben. Es sind zwar alles nur kleine Probleme die hier aufgeführt wurden, aber letztendlich werden sie in der Summe zu einem großen Problem.


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2016)

Alles ganz schön verwirrend mittlerweile... 

Nur zum Verständnis - Ich meine nicht eine evtl. Kapillarwirkung durch das Vliesgewebe, sonder schlicht und ergreifend, das auf der einen Seite das trockene Vlies von der Rolle kommt ==> durch das Schmutzwasser gezogen wird ==> auf der anderen Steite klatsch-nass und schmutzig wieder aufgerollt oder abgelagert wird. Das nasse Vlies und die darin befindliche Feuchtigkeit meine ich, was zu Gewichtsverlagerungen und "Wasserreserven" führen könnte.


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2016)

die ungleiche Gewichtsverlagerung durch die nasse Vliesseite könnte durch großzügige Schwimmkörper am VliesfilterKasten ausgeglichen werden, was aber wieder zu viel Auftrieb auf den VliesfilterKasten bringt und der Pegelschalter immer im trockenen ist und somit nicht schalten wird.


----------



## Aquaga (7. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

auch bei mir sind inzwischen die Bauarbeiten wieder angelaufen, zunächst ein kurzer Rückblick auf die ersten beiden Märzwochen:

Da aus dem "L" ein "U" gemacht werden soll, musste zunächst ein 30 Jahre alter Jasmin-Strauch versetzt werden. Ich habe einen riesen Wurzelballen dran gelassen und das Ding dann mit letzten Kräften in die neue Grube in 2 Meter Entfernung gewuchtet. Nun zeigt er schon erste grüne Triebe so dass ich davon ausgehe dass er die Umsetzaktion überleben wird.
 

Dann habe ich die Grube für die Teicherweiterung und den Filterkeller ausgehoben und die ersten beiden Wochen waren auch schon um:


----------



## Aquaga (7. Apr. 2017)

In der dritten Märzwoche war weiterhin Schwerstarbeit angesagt. Mit einer Diamant-Scheibe habe ich den Durchbruch für die Erweiterung zunächst auf beiden Mauerseiten "Eingeschnitten", ganz vorsichtig um die Armierung nicht zu beschädigen. Die restlichen Tage der Woche war ich mit dem Vorschlaghammer fürs Grobe und einem Meißel für "Detailarbeiten" beschäftigt. Am Ende konnte ich dann die freigelegte Baustahlmatte mit einem Bolzenschneider einschneiden und den Durchgang freibiegen:


----------



## Aquaga (7. Apr. 2017)

Die vierte Märzwoche war ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Zunächst habe ich die Außenverschalung aufgestellt und nebenbei noch eine letzte Versteinerung in der Grubenwand untersucht, die ich leider beim Lochbuddeln halbiert hatte:
    

Dann ging es, wie schon beim Hauptteich erprobt, ans Käfigbiegen aus einer Baustahlmatte:

 

Dien Abbruchbetonbrocken habe ich recycelt und als Boden-Distanzhalter für den Käfig verwendet:

 

Nachdem ich den Käfig an Ort und Stelle gewuchtet hatte wurde zum Schluss die Trennwand zwischen Teicherweiterung und Filterkeller eingefügt und mit Kupferdraht an den Käfig fest verdrillt:

 

Am letzten Märzwochenende wurde dann mit einer halben Palette Trockenbetonsäcke die Bodenplatte gegossen:

 

Nebenbei kam noch ein kleiner Schnäppcheneinkauf bei uns an, der meine Technikplanung noch einmal umgeworfen hat. Es war zu verlockend, aber dazu später mehr:

 


Schöne Grüße und "frohes Schaffen" an alle Teichbaukollegen
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt will ich doch mal auflösen was in dem großen Karton steckte:

 

Ein SmartSieve Siebbogen-Schwerkraftfilter mit 300µm, den ich zu weniger als den halben Preis als Rückläufer bei Amazon abgestaubt habe. Fehler konnte ich keine finden.


Ausgehend von dem guten Stück habe ich meine Filterstrategie noch mal komplett überarbeitet und möchte sie jetzt gerne mal zur Diskussion stellen:

 

Der SmartSieve hat zwei 110er Eingänge den einen Werde ich für den Aufgebohrten  Wandskimmer und den anderen für den Wandablauf (ca. 10 cm über dem Boden) benützen, die mit einem Zugschieber einzeln reguliert werden können.

Nach dem Filter werden zwei Pumpen angeschlossen (beide trocken aufgestellt), eine zum abpumpen des Schmutzwassers, die andere drückt das Wasser durch meinen Eigenbau-Bio-Röhrenfilter zurück in den Teich.

Der Biofilter wird aus drei vertikal aufgestellten Röhren (250er oder 300er – je nach verfügbarem Platz) aufgebaut die mit T-Stücken, bzw. 90°-Stücken, verbunden sind.

Die Röhren sind oben offen um die Filtermedien herausziehen und reinigen zu können.

Röhre 1 enthält Japan-Matten die auf eine Spindel aufgesteckt sind und von unten nach oben durchflossen werden.

Röhre 2 wird dann von oben nach unten durchströmt und enthält eine selfmade „Kartusche“ aus Siebgewebe das mit unbewegtem __ Hel-X befüllt ist.

Röhre 3 enthält ebenfalls eine „Hel-X-Kartusche“ und wird von unten nach oben durchströmt. Der Aufwärtsstrom wird in dieser Röhre durch eine Hel-X-Belüftung verstärkt, die als Miniluftheber die Hauptpumpe auf dem letzten Hebestück unterstützt.

Von Röhre 3 geht’s dann also mit Sauerstoff angereichert zurück in den Teich.

Was meint Ihr? Wird’s funktionieren?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ausgehend von dem guten Stück habe ich meine Filterstrategie noch mal komplett überarbeitet und möchte sie jetzt gerne mal zur Diskussion stellen:


Heidewitzka! Du zeichnest ja noch detaillierter als ich in Planungen! 



Aquaga schrieb:


> Der SmartSieve hat zwei 110er Eingänge den einen Werde ich für den Aufgebohrten Wandskimmer und den anderen für den Wandablauf (ca. 10 cm über dem Boden) benützen, die mit einem Zugschieber einzeln reguliert werden können.


Ich weiß, dass machen viele mit dem regulieren, aber eigentlich ist das ein Baufehler, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist.
Die Zuläufe sollten immer voll offen sein.
Sonst ist die Dimension der Rohre verkehrt gewählt, oder die Pumpe zu schwach.
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung am Rande.



Aquaga schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Wird’s funktionieren?


Mal so ganz allgemein zu dem Röhrenkonzept.
Das wird auf eine Art funktionieren, aber auf eine andere auch Nachteile haben.

Die Vorfilterung mit dem SmartSieve würde ich im Mittelfeld ansiedeln mit 300my.
Dadurch kommt schon noch einiges an Dreck in die Rohre mit.
Dadurch werden sich auf jeden Fall die Matten ganz unten im Rohr irgendwann ordentlich zusetzen, was den gesamten Flow bremsen wird.
Du willst die Filtermedien oben rausziehen und reinigen.
Aber wie kommst du an den Boden ran, wo sich was absetzen wird?

Und Flow ist auch das Stichwort für diesen Aufbau.
Die Matten und Helix in den Rohren füllen diese ganz aus und werden das Wasser ordentlich bremsen.
Das wird dazu führen, dass dir irgendwann eines der Rohre überlaufen wird, weil es zu Rückstau kommt.

Bei diesem Konzept hätte ich eine Pumpe ganz ans Ende des Systems gesetzt, das System komplett geschlossen und unter die Wasserlinie gelegt, so dass es immer geflutet ist. Dann würde das Wasser auf jeden Fall durch das System gesaugt werden!
Das geht natürlich so nicht, da du die Pumpe hinter dem SmartSieve benötigst.

Japanmatten baut man normal so ein, dass das Wasser unten und oben sogar noch 10cm drüber strömen kann und auf Abstand.
Für Festbettfilter mit Helix nimmt man 25-38er Helix, was natürlich nicht mehr so viel besiedelbare Fläche bietet wie die kleinen Kollegen.
Deswegen sollte man die Festbettkammern ordentlich groß machen, was bei deinen Rohren ausscheidet. 

250er oder 300er Rohre inklusive Bögen finde ich persönlich auch viel zu teuer für so einen Aufbau.
Ich weiß, dass es dir um den Platz geht, den du ausnutzen willst.
Aber wenn der Filterkeller wirklich so eng ist, wie willst du eigentlich alles verrohren?
Auf der Zeichnung sieht es aus, als würde da keine Maus mehr rein passen. 

Ok das war eine etwas vernichtende Kritik.
Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.


----------



## Aquaga (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Heidewitzka! Du zeichnest ja noch detaillierter als ich in Planungen!


Hehe, ja, ich bekomme beim Planen immer noch mehr Spaß und dann wird es immer detaillierter 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dadurch werden sich auf jeden Fall die Matten ganz unten im Rohr irgendwann ordentlich zusetzen, was den gesamten Flow bremsen wird.
> Du willst die Filtermedien oben rausziehen und reinigen.
> Aber wie kommst du an den Boden ran, wo sich was absetzen wird?


Als Spindel wollte ich ein PVC-Rohr verwenden, dass kann dann als Bodensatzabsaugrohr verwendet werden.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und Flow ist auch das Stichwort für diesen Aufbau.
> Die Matten und Helix in den Rohren füllen diese ganz aus und werden das Wasser ordentlich bremsen.
> Das wird dazu führen, dass dir irgendwann eines der Rohre überlaufen wird, weil es zu Rückstau kommt.
> 
> ...



Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Der Hersteller empfiehlt ja die Pumpe direkt an den SmartSieve anzuschließen. Ich hätte sie auch lieber am Ende vor dem Rücklauf platziert. Ich denke es käme vielleicht auf einen Versuch an, ob das System dann auch noch funktioniert oder durch die lange Röhre mit den ganzen Filtermedien zu träge reagiert. Nur auf die Belüftung der letzten Helix-Röhre müsste ich dann wohl verzichten, damit die Pumpe genug Sog entwickeln kann.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Japanmatten baut man normal so ein, dass das Wasser unten und oben sogar noch 10cm drüber strömen kann und auf Abstand.
> Für Festbettfilter mit Helix nimmt man 25-38er Helix, was natürlich nicht mehr so viel besiedelbare Fläche bietet wie die kleinen Kollegen.
> Deswegen sollte man die Festbettkammern ordentlich groß machen, was bei deinen Rohren ausscheidet.


Ich habe mich dabei von meinem Druckfilter inspirieren lassen, den ich in meinem aktuellen kleinen Teich betreibe. Die Matten sollen mit Gittern auf Distanz gehalten werden. Am Rand hin wird noch ein paar Millimeter Platz sein, so dass das Wasser da auch vorbeiströmen kann.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Filterkeller wirklich so eng ist, wie willst du eigentlich alles verrohren?


Ich liebe Herausforderungen 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ok das war eine etwas vernichtende Kritik.
> Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall, eher anspornend! 
Vielen Dank dass du dir so viel Zeit für die ausführliche Kritik genommen hast.
So kann ich das System vor dem Einbau optimieren. Denn "Versuch macht kluch" bring aber auch Stress mit sich 

Schöne Grüße
Gabor.....  weiter am planen


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Als Spindel wollte ich ein PVC-Rohr verwenden, dass kann dann als Bodensatzabsaugrohr verwendet werden.


Die Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht. 



Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dabei von meinem Druckfilter inspirieren lassen, den ich in meinem aktuellen kleinen Teich betreibe. Die Matten sollen mit Gittern auf Distanz gehalten werden. Am Rand hin wird noch ein paar Millimeter Platz sein, so dass das Wasser da auch vorbeiströmen kann.


Kannst es ja testen.



Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich liebe Herausforderungen


Da ich eine Zeitmaschine besitze, habe ich dich schon fluchen hören. 



Aquaga schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dass du dir so viel Zeit für die ausführliche Kritik genommen hast.
> So kann ich das System vor dem Einbau optimieren. Denn "Versuch macht kluch" bring aber auch Stress mit sich


Danke das du es so annimmst.
Klar, versuche es halt mal.
Mir wäre es halt um Geld und Material etwas zu schade, gerade wegen den großen Rohren und den Bögen und wenn es dann nicht so läuft.

Eine PE Kammer mit Trennwand könnte man sich nicht gleich passgenau bauen lassen?


----------



## Aquaga (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine PE Kammer mit Trennwand könnte man sich nicht gleich passgenau bauen lassen?



Vor ein paar Wochen ging mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf eine Box mit idealen Abmessungen selbst zu bauen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher wie viel Druck man den Klebestellen zumuten kann?
Der Filterkeller ist 1,50 Meter tief, da hat es dann am Boden schon ordentlich Druck auf den Verbindungsstellen.
Daher habe ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen.

Als low cost Variante könnte ich auch auf 200er Rohre ausweichen. Die sind preislich absolut erschwinglich.
Da ich ja nur 7 qm Teichinhalt habe könnte das auch funktionieren.

Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin immer noch hier bei:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Für so einen kleinen Teich würde ich auch nicht so einen Aufwand betreiben wollen.
> Wenn es Spass macht, ist das alles in Ordnung.
> Ich hätte mir einfach eine Pumpenkammer geschaffen, wo Skimmer und Bodenablauf ankommen und von da aus in eine Filterkiste, respektive Filtertonne und gut ist.
> Mit ner kleinen Oase-Kiste sollte man den Teich auch gut zum Laufen bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Aquaga (12. Apr. 2017)

@Teich4You

jaja, da hast du absolut recht. Aber "von der Stange" ist doch langweilig...


----------



## Aquaga (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die vergangenen regnerischen und kalten Tage habe ich genutzt um meine Filtzerkette noch einmal neu zu planen:

 

Vom Wandablauf in 15 cm Höhe (auf das bei Bedarf ein 90°-Rohr als umgekehrter Bodenablauf gesteckt werden kann) und vom Wandskimmer führt je ein separates DN110 Rohr via Schwerkraft in den Smartsieve mit 300µm Siebbogenfilter. Im Winter kann das Wasser unter den Skimmer abgesenkt werden und die Filterkette nur über den Wand/Bodenablauf gespeist werden.

Aus dem Smartsieve raus geht's mit DN 75 in ein DN200 Rohr mit Senkrechter Japanmattenanordnung.

Vom Mattenfilter geht's im DN110 Rohr in eine 120 Liter Mülltonne die durch eine diagonal eingebaute PP-Platte in zwei Kammern mit HelX unterteilt wird - wird auch alles per Schwerkraft durchflossen.

Aus der Mülltonne raus geht's im DN 75er Rohr per Schwerkraft in den 1 1/2" Eingang der Vario-Pumpe mit realistischen 4000 - 9000 Litern pro Stunde.
Raus geht's über 1 1/2" und 50er Flexschlauch zum Y-Verteiler mit zwei Kugelhähnen und dann in einen Oberen und einen Unteren Teichrücklauf in den ca. 7000 bis 7300 Liter-Teich zurück (je nach Wasserstand).
Im Winter ist nur die Verwendung des unteren Einlaufs geplant, damit sich die Wasserschichten nicht so arg durchmischen und dann zu schnell auskühlen.

Ich denke ich bin nun endlich sehr dicht an der finalen Lösung dran, habe aber doch noch ein paar Fragen:

Ist mein Japan-Mattenfilter sinnvoll?
Was haltet Ihr von den Rohrquerschnitten?
Auf welcher Höhe sollte ich die Rückläufe in den Teich positionieren?
Sonstige Tipps?

Die "Einlaufwand" ist einer der letzten Abschnitte die ich noch betonieren muss, dann geht's an die Feinarbeiten 

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen und schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2017)

Moin...äh...Nabend! 

Ich glaube das wird auch so nicht optimal funktionieren.
Die Pumpe ist zwar am Ende, aber du hast kein echtes Druck-System, wie in einem Druckfilter.

Dein System ist weiterhin offen nach meiner Einschätzung und das bedeutet das du einen Pegelabfall vom Spaltsieb bis hinten zur Pumpe haben wirst.
Wohingegen bei Systemen mit der Pumpe vorne der Pegel nach hinten ansteigt. (Kann man das nachvollziehen?

Einen neuen Schwachpunkt sehe ich in der "Biotonne".
Sollte der Pegel zu weit fallen, wegen dem Pegelabfall im gesamten System, zieht die Pumpe die Tonne leer.
Hier muss man gucken, wie man die Trennwand gut ausrichtet, so dass das nicht passieren kann.

Japanmatten im Rohr finde ich immer noch nicht gut. 

Alles in allem glaube ich auch nicht, dass man das Sieve ohne Pumpe direkt dahinter betreiben kann.
Habe es zumindest noch nie anders gesehen.
Vielleicht stimmt das ja aber nicht.

Die vielen Änderungen der Rohrquerschnitte sind eher hinderlich für den Flow. da es pausenlos zu anderen Strömungen kommt.
Das kann ich nicht beweisen, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, das es so ist.
Weiterhin sind 9.000 Liter  im Maxiumum der Pumpe ein Witz für ein 200er Rohr.
Die Anströmung der Filtermaterialien wäre mir zu gering.
Weiterhin wirst du damit kaum Zug auf einen Skimmer+Wandablauf bekommen.


Rückläufe würde ich persönlich bei -20cm oder -50cm machen.
Wie tief ist dein Teich?

Alles in allem planst du ähnlich wie für einen Koiteich, der aber keiner werden soll, richtig?
Also schon sehr kompliziert und aufwendig. Das geht alles viel einfacher.


----------



## Aquaga (2. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dein System ist weiterhin offen nach meiner Einschätzung und das bedeutet das du einen Pegelabfall vom Spaltsieb bis hinten zur Pumpe haben wirst.
> Wohingegen bei Systemen mit der Pumpe vorne der Pegel nach hinten ansteigt. (Kann man das nachvollziehen?
> [...]
> Alles in allem glaube ich auch nicht, dass man das Sieve ohne Pumpe direkt dahinter betreiben kann.
> ...



Genau aus dem Grund habe ich die Verrohrung möglichst groß gewählt und den geringen Zug direkt am Skimmer und Bodeneinlauf in Kauf genommen. 
So könnte das Wasser bei Bedarf sehr schnell nachströmen und es ist (so hoffe ich) für die Filterkette egal das die Pumpe am Ende sitzt.

Der Flaschenhals bei der ganzen Sache ist der DN75-Ausgang des Sieve, mal sehen ob der das System zu arg ausbremst.
Mit der Vario-Pumpe habe ich ja die Möglichkeit mich "von unten ran zu tasten".



Teich4You schrieb:


> Rückläufe würde ich persönlich bei -20cm oder -50cm machen.
> Wie tief ist dein Teich?



Ah gut, ich habe für mich -30cm für den oberen und -120cm für den unteren Einlauf angepeilt.

Je nach Füllungszustand wird der Teich 1,40 bis 1,50 Meter tief sein.
Eine automatische Wassereinspeisung werde ich wohl auch noch installieren, der Teich liegt ja praktischer Weise sehr dicht an der Kellerwand 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Alles in allem planst du ähnlich wie für einen Koiteich, der aber keiner werden soll, richtig?
> Also schon sehr kompliziert und aufwendig. Das geht alles viel einfacher.



Also gegen Kois hätte ich ja nix einzuwenden, aber bei "7000+" Liter und nur 5,25 m² Teichfläche finde ich das etwas grenzwertig, oder nicht?
Müsste die ab Körperlänge X dann immer wieder abgeben, könnte mir aber schon vorstellen dass die einem nach ner gewissen Zeit schon ans Herz wachsen.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund habe ich die Verrohrung möglichst groß gewählt und den geringen Zug direkt am Skimmer und Bodeneinlauf in Kauf genommen.



Das Sieve braucht nach meiner Info schon ordentlich Zug direkt an dem 75er Ausgang, damit der Pegel im Sieve fällt und das Wasser durch das Sieb fallen kann.
Nur so ist die Funktion gegeben.



Aquaga schrieb:


> Also gegen Kois hätte ich ja nix einzuwenden, aber bei "7000+" Liter und nur 5,25 m² Teichfläche finde ich das etwas grenzwertig, oder nicht?


Wenn die Wasserwerte top sind ist das schon möglich.
Wie waren die Ausmaße? 
Die Besatzdichte sollte dann natürlich nicht hoch sein.


----------



## Aquaga (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Florian,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Sieve braucht nach meiner Info schon ordentlich Zug direkt an dem 75er Ausgang, damit der Pegel im Sieve fällt und das Wasser durch das Sieb fallen kann.
> Nur so ist die Funktion gegeben.


Ja in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht dass die Pumpe direkt angeschlossen werden sollte.
Aber meine Überlegung war, wenn meine Filterkette nun als "längeres Anschlussrohr" angesehen werden kann, könnte es doch auch funktionieren. Vielleicht ist das System dann ein bisschen träger bei Saugvolumenänderungen, aber wenn die Pumpe x Liter konstant wegsaugt, sind das doch x Liter am Anfang und x Liter am Ende des langen Rohres, sonst würde sie im Extremfall trocken laufen, das ist klar.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn die Wasserwerte top sind ist das schon möglich.
> Wie waren die Ausmaße?


Der Teich ist U-förmig mit Außenmaßen (Länge) von ca. 2m (oben) - 3m - 2,15m (unten),
die Schenkel sind ca. 1,05m (oben + Mittelteil) und 0,90m (unten) breit.

Hier mal ein Bild aus einem älteren Post, die Tiefe stimmt auch nicht mehr - sind nun überall 1,50m.
War fleißig gewesen, beim Graben 



Aquaga schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 176837



Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## krallowa (2. Mai 2017)

Moin,

sorry aber das funktioniert nicht mit deiner Filterkette.
Wie soll die Pumpe denn was ansaugen?
Die Pumpe zieht dir die rechte Kammer deiner 120L Mülltonne leer und das Wasser muss dann mittels Eigendruck durch den 75er Anschluss am SmartSieve durch diverse Bögen hoch und runter und durch deine Japanmatten nachströmen.
Da der Eingendruck des Wassers durch den höchsten Bogen bestimmt wird (siehe Skizze "Druckhöhe") kommt da nicht viel Wasser an der Pumpe an.

 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Aquaga (2. Mai 2017)

@krallowa Ja, ich verstehe was du meinst, danke für's Einzeichnen in die Grafik.

Dann werde ich wohl mal die Japanmatten weg lassen und den SmartSieve direkt an die Tonne anschließen.
Da müsste ich dann nur noch austesten ab welcher Höhe der Tonnen-Trennwand das Trenngitter für die HeliX-Kammern beginnen müsste,
damit noch genug Wasser für die Pumpe im Betrieb nachströmen kann.
Ob das zur Wasseraufbereitung reichen wird?

Ich sehe sonst keine Möglichkeit wahlweise einen hohen und einen tiefen Einlauf benutzen zu können, ohne einen Druckfilter installieren zu müssen.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich sehe sonst keine Möglichkeit wahlweise einen hohen und einen tiefen Einlauf benutzen zu können, ohne einen Druckfilter installieren zu müssen.


Ganz einfach 
Vlies oder Trommelfilter in Schwerkraft und dann eine dicke Helixtonne.
Danach Pumpenkammer und ab in den Teich. 

Die Breite vom Teich ist nicht so riesig, dass stimmt schon, aber wenn die Filterung, Wasserwechsel und alles passen denke ich schon das man da 3-5 Koi halten könnte und es denen auch richtig gut gehen lassen kann.


----------



## fiseloer (11. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Breite vom Teich ist nicht so riesig, dass stimmt schon, aber wenn die Filterung, Wasserwechsel und alles passen denke ich schon das man da 3-5 Koi halten könnte und es denen auch richtig gut gehen lassen kann.



Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Aquaga (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Rohbauarbeiten sind inzwischen fast abgeschlossen. Genauer gesagt fehlen nur noch zwei Wände, nämlich die Filterkellerzulaufwand und die Filterkellerrüklaufwand.
Die Gestaltung der Rohrzuführungen ist natürlich von der geplanten Filterkette abhängig und da habe ich mir eure Anregungen noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und am Konzept nachgebessert.

Ich bin nun an zwei Alternativen hängen geblieben und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da noch mal Feedback geben könntet.

 

Variante A (einfachere Variante):

Über Rohrskimmer (da konstruktionsbedingt einfacher als Wandskimmer) und Wand-(Umgekehrter)Bodenablauf geht's in den Siebbogenfilter
Eine Variopumpe ist direkt am Siebfilter angeschlossen und schiebt das Wasser in eine 120 Liter Mülltonne mit __ Hel-X (unbewegt und unbelüftet) aus der das Wasser in Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück fließt.
Alternativ kann das Wasser von der Vario-Pumpe durch einen Druckfilter in einen tieferen Rücklauf (ca. 75cm bei 1,50m Wassertiefe) gepumpt werden (im Winter z.B.)
Variante B (aufwändigere Variante):           

Über Rohrskimmer und Wand-Bodenablauf geht's wie bei Variante A in den Siebbogenfilter
Eine Variopumpe ist direkt am Siebfilter angeschlossen und schiebt das Wasser in eine 120 Liter Mülltonne mit Hel-X (belüftet) aus der das Wasser in Schwerkraft in einen Luftheber ohne Schacht fließt.
Die Luftpumpe die das Hel-X belüftet treibt auch den Luftheber, der das Wasser in den Teich zurück pumpt.
Alternativ kann das Wasser von der Vario-Pumpe durch einen Druckfilter in einen tieferen Rücklauf gepumpt werden (-75cm bei  150cm Wassertiefe, z.B. im Winter)

Die Leitungsquerschnitte sind DN110 bei Rohrskimmer und Bodenwandablauf.
Die Variopumpe hat glaube ich 1,5"-Anschlüsse.
Saug- und Druckrohr der Variopumpe würde ich in DN50 machen.
Der Rücklauf in Variante A vom Hel-X in den Teich würde DN110 sein.
Der Zulauf zum Luftheber und der Wasseraustrittsbogen des LH in Variante B würde auch in DN110 erfolgen.
Den Luftheber würde ich als DN75 auslegen (oder doch lieber durchgängig bei DN110 bleiben?)
Der Druckfilter hat 1,5 Zoll Zu- und Rücklauf (Der Rücklauf mündet in ein DN50 Rohr, das in den Teich zurück führt).

Ich tendiere zu Variante B, weil ich mir davon zum einen eine bessere biologische Filterung und zum anderen mehr Flow verspreche, da die Vario-Pumpe hierbei weniger Gegendruck haben dürfte (Aufgrund der Luftheberunterstützung).

Ich würde auch schon gerne einen Winterfilterkreislauf haben, frage mich aber ob ich als Vereinfachung den Druckfilter weglassen und ein 2. Rohr über Schwerkraft oder Luftheber (je nach Variante) ansteuern könnte dass vom Beckenrand tiefer in den Teich mündet und mir so eine Wanddurchführung sparen könnte.
Oder kühlt das Wasser so zu stark ab?

Was meint Ihr, ist das jetzt eine solide Filterkette oder gibt's noch Sachen die ich optimieren sollte,
Lufthebergröße z.B.?

Welche Hel-X-Größe und -Form würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Kenne mich damit leider gar nicht aus.

Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank für Feedback und freundliche Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (8. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

schön länger habe ich kein Update gepostet, aber untätig war ich in der zwischen Zeit nicht.

Der aktuelle Stand: Der Rohbau ist inzwischen fertig gestellt worden und wird nun Zwecks zweiter Erweiterung erneut teilweise eingerissen! 

Tja, es heißt ja immer man baut seinen Teich mindestens dreimal. Ich weiß nicht ob das schon mal vor mir jemand gemacht hat, ohne das jemals ein Tropfen Wasser im Becken war – ach nee, sorry, Regen mit unfreiwilligen Beckenflutungen hatte ich dieses Jahr ja mehr als genug. Sagen wir also ohne das ein Fisch den Teich bisher von innen gesehen hätte. 

Doch wie ist es dazu gekommen? Da haben mehrere Dinge zusammengespielt:

Die Ausgangslage mit ihren zahllosen Problemchen:

1.)    Zwischenzeitlich haben drei kleine Baby-Koi in unserem alten Teich Einzug gehalten, die eigentlich nur vorübergehend als Gäste eingeplant waren und uns unverhofft ans Herz gewachsen sind.

2.)    Im Zuge der Gartenneugestaltung habe ich in nur ca. 2 Meter Entfernung zum Teich einen alten eingebuddelten GFK-(Öl??)tank gefunden, den unsere Vorbesitzer wohl mal als Regenwasserzisterne benutzt hatten.

3.)    Ein paar nervige bauliche Mängel haben mir den Rest gegeben (der Filterkeller war doch zu klein; eine Mauerdurchführungen war nicht vernünftig dicht zu bekommen; der Innenputz wollte - warum auch immer - trotz diverser Vorarbeiten nicht vernünftig an den Wänden halten).


Die Erleuchtung:

1.)    Der Filterkeller wird weggehauen.

2.)    Die olle Zisterne wird ausgebuddelt. Das entstandene Loch wird ca. 1,5 bis 2 qm haben.

3.)    Um kurze Wege zu haben wird neben dem Teich ein Loch für den neuen Filterkeller gebuddelt und die Erde direkt nach nebenan in’s Zisternenloch geworfen.

4.)    Der Teich wird nun nicht wie geplant mit Dichtschlämme abgedichtet (habe gottseidank noch keine gekauft), sondern als Folienteich gebaut.


Das Ergebnis:

Ein hoffentlich schöner 10qm-Teich 


Hier noch der neue und hoffentlich finale Plan:


----------



## Aquaga (11. Feb. 2018)

Update: Teich- und Gartenerweiterung 

Hallo Leute,
nach so langer Zeit Stille wird es Zeit für ein kleines Update.

Nachdem es im Spätsommer letzten Jahres schon abzusehen war, dass unsere Heizung den Wintereinsatz wohl nicht überleben wird, wurde ein Baustopp verhängt und eisernes Sparen praktiziert 

Unser Privatkraftwerk, also der riesen Fiskal-Wärme-Dingsbums-Kasten in unserem Keller (ist quasi eine Nachtspeicher-Zentralheizung mit gut 2 x 1,40 Meter Grundfläche, mannshoch, 3x Dehstromzuleitung, im Herzen über 600 Grad heiß und stets merkwürdig surrend  ... wer kennt sowas noch?), hat dann im Dezember wirklich seine Brennstäbe - äh, pardon "Heizstäbe" von sich gestreckt und den Geist aufgegeben.

Da praktischer Weise vor dem Haus schon Gas lag, haben wir darauf zurückgegriffen und haben nun auch eine super moderne und schicke Gastherme im Keller und dazu einen schönen neuen Schornsteinspargel im Vorgarten.

Da aber der Mini-Vorgarten durch die Baumaßnahmen sehr gerupft aussah und wir ihn bei dieser Gelegenheit kostengünstig und pflegeleicht modernisieren wollen, haben diesbezügliche Planungsüberlegungen letztendlich auch einige Teichbau-relevante Ergebnissen zur Folge gehabt:

1. Der neben dem Teich geplante Zen-/Steingarten wandert aus dem "Teichgarten" heraus in die Öffentlichkeit, neben den Hauseingang.

2. Um den Schornstein herum (direkt an den Zen-Garten angrenzend) werden auf einer kleinen Terrasse (noch nicht mal 1 qm) niedrige japanische Schatten-Pflanzen ein neues Zuhause finden.

3. Die geplante Gartenaufschüttung mit Granitpalisaden-Stützmauer (um ein gleichmäßiges Garten-Niveau zu erhalten) wird aus Kostengründen zurück gestellt. Wir haben nun also bis auf weiteres einen teilweise bis 70 cm herausragenden Hochteich. Zum Weg/der Straße hin werden Thuja gepflanzt, davor kommt ein stabiler Zaun gegen neugierige Kinder und hinter die Hecke (solange sie für einen Sichtschutz noch zu niedrig ist) ein günstiger provisorischer Sichtschutz (ich dachte an z.B. an Weidenreisigmatten).

4. Der Gartenzugang mit der geplanten Brücke über den Teich wird an die Teichseite verlegt. Unser Teich hat ja sowieso schon keine große Oberfläche, und auch wenn ich super gerne eine Brücke gehabt hätte......es klaut einfach zu viel Fläche und der Teich wirkt dadurch mickriger als er ist.

5. Und jetzt kommt's: 
Da der Bau des neuen Filterkellers (Gott sei Dank) dem vorübergehenden Baustopp zum Opfer fiel, werde ich doch noch (zum 3. Mal vor Teichvollendung) ein Mauerstück einreißen um den Teich noch einmal etwas zu erweitern. An Stelle des Filterkeller kommt nun die Teicherweiterung. 
Neben dem Teich wird nur ein __ Hel-X-Filter-Schacht mit 1 m³ gebaut der aus einem Schwerkraft-Siebbogen-Filter gespeist wird, von dem aus das Wasser in die Hel-X-Kammer gepumpt wird (aber nicht in Schwerkraft). 
Aus der Kammer fließt das gereinigte Wasser über 2 Zuläufe mit jeweils 90°-Bögen (1x auf halber Höhe für den Winterbetrieb, 1x oben) in den Teich zurück, so dass sich eine schöne kreisförmige Strömung zu den Ausläufen (1x Reverse Bodenablauf und 1x Wand-Kastenskimmer) ergibt. Siebbogenfilter und Hel-X Schacht werden mit einer mini Holzterrasse (oder vielleicht besser: Holzsteg) überdeckt.

Das Gesamtvolumen meines Teiches 4.0 liegt so rechnerisch bei Koi-geeigneten über 16.000 Liter.

Hier noch mein Plan:

 

Wer noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, oder Planungsfehler entdeckt.... bitte nur her damit! Noch kann man's einfach korrigieren 

  Winterliche Grüße aus dem Ländle

  Gabor 

​


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2018)

Hi Gabor,

Vorschläge habe ich zwar keine, denn inzwischen übersteigt dein Plan bzw. Bauvorhaben mein Vorstellungsvermögen... 

Aber melde dich mal, wir sind ja keine 10 Kilometer auseinander. Ein Besüchle geht da immer!


----------



## Aquaga (11. Feb. 2018)

Noch schnell nachgereicht:

Der aktuelle Stand der Baumaßnahmen vor dem Wintereinbruch in der vergangenen Woche!


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> ... denn inzwischen übersteigt dein Plan bzw. Bauvorhaben mein Vorstellungsvermögen...



Nett ausgedrückt - aber ich weiß, langsam wird's unübersichtlich, mit meiner Jagd nach den letzten möglichen Litern Teichvolumen. 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Aber melde dich mal, wir sind ja keine 10 Kilometer auseinander. Ein Besüchle geht da immer!


Ja vielen Dank, da werde ich dann sehr gerne noch auf dein Angebot zurückkommen ....klasse jemanden mit so viel Teichwissen in der Nähe zu haben 
Ich habe ja die Entstehungsgeschichte deines Teichs und der Japanecke genau mit verfolgt .... und mich davon auch inspirieren lassen 

Viele Grüße
Gabor


----------



## muh.gp (12. Feb. 2018)

Melde dich einfach, wenn es bei dir passt, bin recht flexibel...

Und Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber letztlich bin ich in meinem nun fünften Koiteich-Jahr auch noch ein Anfänger...


----------



## Aquaga (14. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe heute einen freien Tag gehabt und trotz Frost den Zen-Garten fertigstellen können .

Am vergangenen Montag hatte ich noch die restlichen Granitpalisaden der Zengartenumrandung setzen und mit Betonkeilen hintermauern können und in einer Nachtschicht Frostschutzkies/Sand-Mischung als Bodengrund eingebracht und ordentlich festgestampft:

 

Darauf habe ich heute ein Unkrautschutzvlies aufgebracht und mit Rasenkanten-Plastikband einen hinteren Pflanzenbereich abgetrennt und mit 2 verschiedenen Sternchenmoos-Varianten und Steinen gestaltet. Dann drei Steine mit Unterlegsteinen harmonisch zueinander ausgerichtet, Inseln mit der Rasenkante drum rum geformt und mit Erde aufgefüllt, so dass die Steine ab der dicksten Stelle aus dem Boden gucken (sonst sieht es komisch aus... als ob Murmeln verstreut wurden).

      

Dann kamen 9 Säcke Aquarienkies (3-4 mm) á 25 kg in den Zengarten. Leider ein bisschen teurer - aber ich habe keinen schöneren und günstigeren Kies in geeigneter Größe gefunden.

 

Zum Schluss noch etwas von einer weiteren __ Moos-Art (die ich bereits im Herbst gekauft hatte)​ um die Steine drapiert, kurz gegossen und mit einer "3-zinkigen" Gartenharke den Kies provisorisch gerecht..... fertig.

 


Ich hoffe die Moosfladen um die Steine wachsen zügig ineinander, so wie es jetzt ist bin ich da noch nicht recht glücklich mit. 
Aber als nächstes muss ich mir noch einen gescheiten Kiesrechen mit dreieckigen Zinken basteln, damit es schöne Kieswellen gibt.

Viele Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (15. Feb. 2018)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

genau eine Nacht hat es gebraucht bis unser schöner neuer Zengarten von einem Übeltäter als Außentoilette missbraucht wurde:

 

Noch nichts entdeckt? 
Nun, bei näherer Betrachtung werden Tarn-Versuche des Vergehens gleich durchschaut..... 
neben unserem großen Kieshügel ist über Nacht ein kleinerer entstanden!

 

Doch der Täter hat es versäumt seine Pfotenabdrücke zu verwischen und konnte nun überführt werden: Nachbars Katze!


 

Hat den zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit diesen elektronischen Piepsern mit Bewegungsmelder für um die 20 Euro.... helfen die wirklich?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2018)

Ich finde beim __ Moos hast du ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen.
Diese Gnubbel gefallen mir nicht so recht.
Das wächst ja auch noch weiter und sollte daher dezenter gesetzt werden.
Im hinteren Bereich ist es schon besser angeordnet.
Der kleine Kiesberg stört die Ruhe etwas.
Natürlich ist es kein echter Japangarten und ich kein Experte, aber statt dem Kiesberg, würde ich einen kleinen Bonsai setzen, mit vielleicht 2-3 Polstern und einer Höhe nicht wesentlich größer als der Größte Stein.

Die Auswahl der Steine ist sehr unterschiedlich von der Farbgebung und Form.
Klar, kann man so machen, wenn es gefällt.
Hier hätte ich auf gleiche Farben geachtet.
Je einfacher desto mehr Zen finde ich.


----------



## muh.gp (15. Feb. 2018)

Ich finde es sieht gut aus und eine abschließende Beurteilung ist noch viel zu früh. Lass das Grün mal wachsen... 

Bonsai ist natürlich eine tolle Idee, aber da kannst du wahrscheinlich alle drei Tage einen neuen hinstellen... ;D


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Feb. 2018)

Sieht toll aus. Kannst dann bei uns weitermachen. 
Bei uns könntest jetzt noch gar nichts machen. Alles mit weisem Pulver beschichtet.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2018)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus. Kannst dann bei uns weitermachen.
> Bei uns könntest jetzt noch gar nichts machen. Alles mit weisem Pulver beschichtet.



Das ist auch der Grund warum meine Teichbaustelle noch geschlossen hat...... entweder der Boden ist gefroren oder ich versinke bis zu den Knien im Lehm.
Der an den Teich angrenzende Mini-Vorgarten, den ich gerade gestalte, liegt allerdings optimal geschürzt am Haus und hat sogar noch kostenlos Flutlicht für Nachtschichten (Straßenlaterne...)

Wenn ich schon gerade drüber spreche, der aktuelle Stand:
Die Vorgarten-Granitpalisaden sind nun alle gesetzt und einbetoniert und heute Abend wird die mittlere Terrasse bepflanzt.
Die obere Terrasse wird allerdings noch nicht mit Mutterboden hinterfüllt, da diese an den Teich angrenzt und ich mich nun doch dazu entschlossen habe
meinen Teich im oberen Teil mit Styrodur 40 mm  zu dämmen, bis ca. 30-50 cm unter Bodenniveau.
Ich werde die Platten wohl wie Tobias (teich4you) mit PU Klebe-Schaum an den Beton kleben. 

Die letzten Fotos:


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> wohl wie Tobias (teich4you)


Ich heiße Florian. 

Aber schön das du den Kiesberg weggemacht hast. Sieht besser aus.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich heiße Florian.
> 
> Aber schön das du den Kiesberg weggemacht hast. Sieht besser aus.



Oh man..... ich hatte da gerade mit einem Tobias telefoniert! 

Sorry, ich glaube ich bin gestern etwas zu spät ins Bett gegangen


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh man..... ich hatte da gerade mit einem Tobias telefoniert


Ich hoffe er gibt sich nicht als Teich4You aus


----------



## Hannesan (20. Feb. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum meine Teichbaustelle noch geschlossen hat...... entweder der Boden ist gefroren oder ich versinke bis zu den Knien im Lehm.



Wow Nachtschichten? hast du es eilig, das Wetter sollte doch in deine Richtung arbeiten? Der Frühling naht und damit sollte auch Sonnenschein kommen, dank der Erderwärmung ,) Falls du noch Inspiration brauchst oder einfach neugierig bist kannst du ja mal bei der Balena GmBH schauen wie sie das machen, immerhin bauen sie Teiche und das seit Jahren. > https://www.balena-gmbh.de 

Piepser gegen Katzen: ein Freund von mir hat sich welche von Ebay geholt (3) und sie sind nicht gerade sehr effektiv in Verscheuchen sie brachten eher die Nachbarschaft zum jaulen  Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das die Frequenzen von Katzen und Hunden verschieden gehandhabt werden können.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2018)

Hannesan schrieb:


> Wow Nachtschichten? hast du es eilig, das Wetter sollte doch in deine Richtung arbeiten?



Habe Bausucht


----------



## Hannesan (20. Feb. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Habe Bausucht




hahah ja das kenn ich noch aus Jungen Jahren, heb dir bloss nichts.


----------



## Aquaga (21. Feb. 2018)

Update:
Die kleine Pflanzenterrasse ist fertig!

Das Zentrum bilden ein kleiner __ Ginkgo-Baum und ein kleiner aufrechter Fels auf einem kleinen Hügel.
Drum herum sind verschiedene Koniferen angeordnet.

     

Der kleine Hügel wird noch mit __ Moos bepflanzet werden.

Hier noch für den besseren Eindruck die Gesamtansicht des Vorgartens:

      


Next Steps:
Hinter der letzten Granitpalisadenreihe und der kleinen Thuja-Hecke kann man meine Teichbaustelle erkennen (noch winterfest unter der blauen Folie).
Sobald es die Temperaturen zulassen wird als nächstes der Teichrand um ca. 25 cm erhöht und außen mit Styrodur gedämmt.
Dann wird die Granitpalisadenreihe entlang des Gehwegs bis zur Straße weitergeführt (ca. 50 bis 60 cm hoch), mit Erde hinterfüllt und die Thujas als Sichtschutz oben wieder eingepflanzt.


----------



## Aquaga (16. März 2018)

Hallo Leute,
es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Bastel-Update 

Die Kältewelle haben meine Fische im kleinen Gartenteich gut überstanden, aber leider nicht der Druckfilter.
Den wollte ich nämlich vorher sicherheitshalber in's Haus bringen, doch dabei ist ein Tragegriff abgerissen und
der Filter dann die Treppe runtergekugelt. Ergebnis: Ich brauche einen neuen Filter..... son Mist! 

Aber Glück im Unglück: Genau jetzt wurde ein super erhaltener Oase BioSmart 18.000 Filter für Lau angeboten 
(Filterschwämme wurden sogar letztes Jahr komplett gewechselt).

Damit ich bei der nächsten Kältewelle nicht wieder Filter durch die Gegend schleppen muss soll der nun
ein gedämmtes Häuschen bekommen.

Hier mein neuer Filter, hinten in der Bildmitte kann man schon sehen wo das Häuschen mal hin soll 
(das Quadratische Loch für das "Fundament"):

 


Falls jemand mein Filterhäuschen nachbauen will..... hier mal eine Übersicht der Arbeitsgänge:

Das Filterhäuschen-Skelett (60x60 mm Kantholz mit Blechwinkeln verbunden) habe ich zunächst auf eine
Bodenplatte (12 mm OSB-Platte) geschraubt. Die Bodenplatte wird auch gedämmt, deswegen die Stege
zwischen denen 40mm Styropor liegt, darauf kommt dann die innere Bodenplatte:

    

Zunächst habe ich nun die Innenwände angeschraubt, dann 40mm + 20mm Styropor in die Rahmen gesteckt
(ich habe also insgesamt 60 mm Styropordämmung in den Wänden) und zum Schluss werden die Außenwände
angeschraubt (alles 12 mm OSB-Platten). An einer Seite sind 2 Balken aufeinander geschraubt,
das Häuschen soll nämlich ein Pultdach bekommen, welches als Deckel aufgeklappt werden kann:

      


..... Fortsetzung folgt ....


----------



## Aquaga (17. März 2018)

Die nächste Kältewelle ist schon im Anrollen so habe ich die Zeit in dieser Woche gut genutzt  
und an meiner Teicherweiterung am großen Teich weitergegraben. Das Ende der Erdarbeiten ist Gott sei Dank in Sicht,
langsam mag ich nicht mehr buddeln. Der aktuelle Stand:

 

Auch an meinem Filterhäuschen für den kleinen Teich habe ich weitergearbeitet. Nach dem Einpassen der seitlichen Holme
(für die Dachschräge) habe ich das überschüssige Material der Wände mit dem Fein Multimaster abgeschnitten. 

 

Dachprobe.....bestanden, wackelt nicht 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das so maßhaltig hinbekomme  

 


... Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. März 2018)

Die Idee finde ich ganz gut. 
Muss dieses Jahr auch noch ein Filterhaus bauen.
Dort sollen dann die Regentonnen und das Spaltsieb rein.
Vermutlich 1m Breit und ca 3m lang mit 2-3 Deckeln und Türen.

Schönes Rest Wochenende noch.


----------



## Aquaga (4. Apr. 2018)

Sooooo, mal wieder Zeit für ein update. 

Heute habe ich einen freien Tag gehabt und es gab sogar reichlich Sonnenschein, zumindest bis zum Spätnachmittag. 
Dann kam erst der Wind und dann der Regen, aber ich habe doch einiges geschafft 

Für meinen kleinen Teich habe ich bei dem guten Wetter endlich das Filterhäuschen streichen können.
Ich hab ihm zwei üppige Anstriche verpasst und hoffe dass es damit lange Wind und Wetter trotzen wird.
 

Zwischen den zwei Anstrichen habe ich 4 Terrassenplatten verlegt auf denen das Häuschen dann stehen soll.
    

Bei der Erweiterung des großen Teichs geht's auch weiter. Ich muss nur noch eine kleine Ecke schaffen und den Boden überall ebnen.
Leider ist mir der Regen dazwischen gekommen, aber nur noch ein oder zwei Stündchen und ich kann endlich die Schaufel einpacken


----------



## Aquaga (20. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt mal wieder Fortschritte in meiner kleinen Baudokumentation zu vermelden 

Nachdem die Buddelei für mich erst mal beendet ist wird's nun staubig, denn nun geht's der Wand an den Kragen.
 

Mit Flex und Meißel wird das Wandstück an den Seiten ausgeschnitten:
 

Am Boden werden nur kleine __ Stelzen stehen gelassen:
 

Dann einmal fest drücken...... und schon habe ich eine Bodenplatte 
leider ist sie an einer Ecke einmal gebrochen, aber was soll's.
Ich denke nicht das sich daraus für den Teich, der ja noch mit Vlies und Folie ausgekleidet wird, ein negativer Effekt ergibt.
 


Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (21. Apr. 2018)

Den Tag darauf ging es gleich weiter:

Da die Platte etwas zu klein ist habe ich sie an den Rändern erweitert und dabei auch gleich die senkrechten Eisenstangen für die Betonschalsteine-Wand mit einbetoniert.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich auch alte Betonbruchstücke die vom Abbruch übrig geblieben sind recycelt und mit einbetoniert.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2018)

Bodenablauf?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


>


Also solche Wände ohne Verschalung hin zu stellen ist schon ziemlich gefährlich. Pass blos auf das da nix kommt und du drunter liegst.



Aquaga schrieb:


>


 Und nimm wenigstens die Steine von der Kannte.

Oder täuscht die Optik und du bist nur 1,25m tief.


----------



## Aquaga (26. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bodenablauf?



Ist eingeplant, bin aber noch am überlegen an welcher Stelle bei meinem Beckengrundriss
(L-Form mit Einlauf an der Stirnseite des etwas längeren Schenkels) er am sinnvollsten platziert ist.


----------



## Aquaga (26. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also solche Wände ohne Verschalung hin zu stellen ist schon ziemlich gefährlich. Pass blos auf das da nix kommt und du drunter liegst.
> 
> Und nimm wenigstens die Steine von der Kannte.
> 
> Oder täuscht die Optik und du bist nur 1,25m tief.



Ja keine Sorge das täuscht. Unser Grundstück hat an dieser Stelle eine leichte Hanglage
(soll zum Abschluss auf ein ebenes Niveau aufgeschüttet werden)
und der Teich wird mit der Oberkante etwas über dem Niveau heraus stehen,
so dass man sich gut auf den Rand setzen kann.

An der Stelle auf dem Foto sind's daher aktuell also wirklich nur ca. 1.40 Meter Tiefe.

Die Brocken am Rand sind übrigens Lehmbrocken die ich aussortiert habe wegen Fossilienfunden,
die ich später in Ruhe genauer untersuchen möchte (siehe dazu auch meine ersten Posts,
wir haben in unserer Erde haufenweise Versteinerungen gefunden).


----------



## Aquaga (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

heute gibt's mal keine Bilder sondern eine Zeichnung von meinem Filterkonzept.

 

Durch die Verwendung von zwei 110er LH  habe ich eine super Ausfallsicherheit des kritischsten Systembausteins.
Da der Trommelfilter in Schwerkraft betrieben wird hat er einen Bypass, so dass er bei Motor- oder Spülpumpenausfall
nicht komplett verstopft und eine Notfilterung nur über das __ Hel-X weiter laufen kann.

Im Winterbetrieb soll nur ein LH durchlaufen, gespeist durch einen Zu- und Ablauf auf mittlerer Beckenhöhe.
Da bin ich mir aber noch total unsicher was die Höhe (über Teichboden / unter Wasserspiegel) von Ab- und Zulauf angeht.
Was würdet ihr da vorschlagen, bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 2 Metern?

Hinter den Wandablauf soll auch die UVC-Lampe angeschlossen werden. Ich denke nicht dass die UV-Lampe permanent
zugeschaltet werden muss. Daher würde ich den 'Winterablauf' nur bei Bedarf sporadisch auch im Sommer zuschalten
und dann dafür den Skimmer schließen. Macht das Sinn?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (10. Mai 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass die UV-Lampe permanent
> zugeschaltet werden muss.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



 Bekanntlich ja  

Aber an unserem kleinen 1,5 m³ Teich habe ich z.B. noch nie eine UV-Lampe gebraucht.....
Da kämpfe ich nur gegen Fadenalgen.


----------



## Aquaga (11. Mai 2018)

Da ich Job-mäßig momentan etwas mehr eingespannt bin komme ich leider immer nur abends für ein Stündchen zum werkeln.

Aber es geht auch in kleinen Schritten voran...... bald ist Rohbau-Abschluss 

Grob geschätzt fehlen noch 10 % der Wände und die Außendämmung.

Außerdem habe ich mich entschieden doch einen 'richtigen' Bodenablauf in der Bodenplatte zu versenken.
Aber nach meinen mehrfachen Teicherweiterungen, verbunden mit Wand-einreißen, kann ich mich bald als Stahlbetonabrissprofi
bezeichnen und das bisschen Bodenplatte aufstemmen schreckt mich nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Das sieht doch langsam nach einem passablen Becken aus.


----------



## Aquaga (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

poco a poco ….. aber es geht voran! 

Zunächst mal wurde das Loch und die Rinne für meinen Bodenablauf fertig. Ich habe mich nun doch entschlossen
den BA in die Bodenplatte zu integrieren und habe jetzt einige Stunden Meißel-Arbeit mit einem Metabo -Hammer hinter mir 
Aber besser so, als wenn auch schon die Folie drin gewesen wäre.

 

Am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich dann auch meine Premiere mit Tangit: In drei Flansche und den Bodenablauf habe ich ein Stück KG Rohr eingeklebt.
Die Folienflansche (extra kurze, damit ich auf beiden Wandseiten einen einbauen kann) habe ich dann am Folgetag mit jeweils einem Gegenstück in die Wand eingeklebt (Mitten-Ablauf, Tief- und Mitten-Rücklauf). Da die Flansche später nicht so weit aus der Wand herausstehen sollen, habe ich vorher noch für jedes Gnubbelchen auf der Flanschrückseite einen kleinen Schlitz in die Schalsteine gefräst.

        

Mein Filterkonzept steht nun auch fest. Eine kleine Standrohrkammer bildet den Start der Filterkette. In diese münden 3 Teichabläufe (Boden- und Mitten-Ablauf, sowie Skimmer; je 110er KG-Rohre, aber es werden nur jeweils 2 Rohre gleichzeitig geöffnet sein). Die Kammer kann im Bedarfsfall auch als Pumpenkammer für ein gepumptes System verwendet werden. Ich werde meinen Filter jedoch als Schwerkraftsystem betreiben, das dann nach dem nun folgenden Eigenbautrommler mit einem Luftheber betrieben werden soll, der das Wasser in die Biologie-Kammer (1,85 cbm)  befördert. Die Luftheber-Sammelkammer kann auch als Pumpenkammer für ein Halb-Schwerkraft System verwendet werden, falls mal eine Setup-Änderung dies erfordern sollte. Meine dann folgende Biokammer  ist zweigeteilt: Die erste Unterkammer wird ruhendes Helix enthalten, die zweite Unterkammer Japanmatten. In den Teich zurück geht's über drei alternative Ausgänge (Tiefen-, Mitten-, Höhen-Rücklauf). So bin ich für zukünftige Änderungen maximal flexibel 

Die Standrohrkammer, die Lufthaberkammer und die Biokammer sollen alle einen 50er Flansch mit anschließendem 90°-Winkel als Bodenablauf für die Kammerreinigung erhalten (oder sollte ich besser 75er Flansche mit Winkel und anschließender Reduzierung verwenden?). 

Schöne Grüße,
Gabor
Alle Schmutzleitungen (TF und Kammern) enden in der Schmutzwasserkammer auf der der Trommler steht. Die Schmutzwasserkammer wird automatisch bei erreichen eines bestimmten Pegels durch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe entleert werden.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

Bei dem Wetter, Respekt! 
Ich habe schon Probleme aufrecht auf der Terrasse zu sitzen bei der Hitze.


----------



## Aquaga (29. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter, Respekt!
> Ich habe schon Probleme aufrecht auf der Terrasse zu sitzen bei der Hitze.



Ja, aber ich habe jetzt auch den größten Motivator den man sich vorstellen kann.... 
in unserem kleinen Gartenteich schwimmen nun zwischen den __ Moderlieschen schon ein paar Baby-Koi. 

Momentan kein Problem, aber die will ich da nicht überwintern lassen


----------



## Aquaga (1. Juni 2018)

Gestern gab's mal wieder einen Feiertag, den habe ich für leise Arbeiten genutzt:

Die restlichen Schalsteine der Teicherweiterung setzen und mit Stahlarmierung versehen, 
ein paar Folienflansche kleben und bei den bisher schon ausgegossenen Steinen auf der 
Innenseite grobe Fugen verputzen.

Die Höhe der Erweiterung ist nun auf Endhöhe angekommen und nur noch die letzte Steinreihe
muss ausgegossen werden. Die restlichen Teichwände habe ich bereits um eine Reihe Schalsteine 
erhöht - die bestehende Höhendifferenzen werde ich angleichen, indem ich eine Verschalung anbringe 
und eine sauber nivellierte Mauerkrone (gefüllt mit meinem übrig gebliebenem Abbruchbetonschutt  ) 
betoniere.

Nicht mehr lange und der Rohbau ist fertig. Die Teichfolie werde ich dann, hoffentlich faltenfrei und dicht, 
selbst einkleben. Geplant ist eine 1mm PVC Folie, unter der ich noch ein dünnes Vlies verlegen werde.

 

Sonnige Grüße aus'm Ländle
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (1. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte es weiter oben ja schon angesprochen und will euch nun meine Neuzugänge nicht vorenthalten 

Vor 2 oder 3 Wochen kam ich auf dem Heimweg am Kölle-Zoo in Stuttgart vorbei und wollte nur kurz mal gucken was es da für Koi gibt.
'Leider' gab's da Frischfisch: Bunter Tosai-Mix von Konishi (zum fairen Preis wie ich finde) und gerade erst vor kurzem zum Verkauf
frei gegeben (ein paar hundert schätze ich!), also volle Auswahl für mich  …..


…. die Heimfahrt verlief im weiteren recht gesellig:

Vielleicht kann jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen und mir sagen ob ich richtig liege?

 
2 x Kohaku (1x sicher Nidan; 1x noch unentschieden ob die Flecken zusammenwachsen
oder nicht) und 1x Shusui


 
1x Shiro Bekko, 1x Chagoi (? - hoffentlich - war dort der Einzigste der als Chagoi durchgehen könnte,
und habe ihn deswegen mitgenommen), 1 x Kujaku

Ich habe da über 2 Stunden zugebracht. An dieser Stelle daher mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den
geduldigen Verkäufer, für mein ewiges hin und her, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte.



Einen Tag später bin ich dann doch noch mal hin um auch noch den Ochiba Shigure  zu holen,
auch von Konishi:

 

Das Bild ist leider ein klein wenig gelbstichig, in natura hat er ein schönes reines grau 

Und nun -   ??

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2018)

In einem Jahr kann ich dir mehr zu den Fischen sagen  

Alles fit bisher?


----------



## Aquaga (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Ja, alles fit..... die geparkten Fische im kleinen Teich schwimmen und wachsen.... der große Teich ist auch gewachsen ​:

Ich habe als letztes den Wand-Skimmer  eingemauert und hatte dabei vor lauter Freude 
(dass das Teichbecken nun endlich im Rohbau fertig ist) allerdings glatt vergessen
den Überlauf neben dem Skimmer mit einzubetonieren.
  
Gottseidank hatte ich noch einen Diamant-Kernbohrer für Steckdosen, 
die Größe hat für den 50er Folienflansch super gepasst 

Beim Filterkeller, bzw. Bioreaktor fehlen nur noch 28 Schalsteine, dann ist da auch
der Rohbau fertig.

Außerdem habe ich inzwischen nebenher noch die kleine Stützmauer an der Teichrückseite fertiggestellt:
  

Und schon einiges an Dämmung (50mm Styrodur) angebracht, mit PU Schaumkleber:
Da ich zuerst keine Dämmung eingeplant hatte musste ich ringsum die Mauer erst wieder frei legen,
zum Teil unter ziemlich beengten Verhältnissen, was Zeit und Nerven kostete  
     

Nicht ganz so fit: Der Teichbaum. In unserer Region hatten wir ja während der Schlechtwetterperiode 
gleich zweimal sinnflutartige Regenfälle. Die haben den Baum ein wenig in die Grube abrutschen lassen,
so dass ich ihn an die Leine nehmen musste damit er mir nicht ganz abhaut.   
  
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Frau zu überzeugen, dass - wenn ich ihn schon nicht fällen darf - er doch wenigstens 
umziehen sollte. Mein Favorit als Alternative ist ja eine Japanische Winterkirsche, auf dass wir dann sehr lange
Hanami feiern können.   ( ......und würde ja auch viel besser zum Thema 'japanischer Hausgarten' passen) 


Der Plan für diese Woche steht auch schon:
 - Bioreaktor fertig betonieren (nur noch 12 Schalsteine)
 - Bodenablauf endlich einbetonieren
 - Teichbecken auf der Innenseite Verputzen
 - Außendämmung an der Rückseite fertigstellen und was über den Boden hinaus ragt verputzen
 - Außendämmung an der Teichseite zum Haus hin fertigstellen
 - Thuja-__ Heckenpflanzen an der Teichrückseite wieder einpflanzen
 - Teichfolie und Vlies für nächste Woche bestellen ​
Wünsche allseits eine schöne Woche!

Gabor


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2018)

Dein Skimmer sitzt aber ganz schön tief, oder?
Denn mit maximalem Wasserstand bei ca. Mitte vom Skimmer und dann evtl noch oben drauf ein Ringanker hast du ja gute 15cm bis OK Teich.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim weiter bauen


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> dann evtl noch oben drauf ein Ringanker hast du ja gute 15cm bis OK Teich


... dachte ich mir auch so. Wobei die 15 cm sehr minimal geschätzt sind.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dein Skimmer sitzt aber ganz schön tief, oder?
> Denn mit maximalem Wasserstand bei ca. Mitte vom Skimmer und dann evtl noch oben drauf ein Ringanker hast du ja gute 15cm bis OK Teich.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim weiter bauen



Hallo!
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Nun, ich habe keinen extra Ringanker über dem Skimmer geplant,
sondern wollte nur noch "hinten drum herum" betonieren.

Für den MAX-Wasserstand hatte ich geplant, das die Öffnung zu ca. 3/4 bis 4/5 im Wasser ist.
Die Mauerkrone habe ich zum Skimmer hin ca. 1-2 cm ansteigen lassen, was ihn wohl optisch etwas tiefer sitzen lässt.

Meint Ihr der Wasserstand ist zu hoch und er arbeitet dann nicht mehr richtig?

Schöne Grüße

Gabor


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Meint Ihr der Wasserstand ist zu hoch und er arbeitet dann nicht mehr richtig?


Alles eine Frage der Pumpenleistung


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Pumpenleistung



Hm,  

das Teichwasser soll bei mir eigentlich per Schwerkraft in eine Sammelkammer vor dem TF fließen
(da kann ich dann zwischen den drei Zuläufen dosieren) und von da aus per Schwerkraft durch den TF.
Die Pumpe (LH) kommt erst danach und schafft das Wasser in meinen Bioreaktor (HelX-Kammer).

Meinst du ich brauche doch ne extra Pumpe am Skimmer?


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn dein LH die 30.000 locker schafft und diese auch aus dem Filter wieder abfließen können ohne große Aufstauung seh ich da keine Probleme
Und schon gar nicht bei 1500 Liter Wasservolumen, gesamt


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2018)

Geplant sind 20.000 Liter Filterdurchsatz, denn das reine Teichvolumen wird wohl so um die 17.000 bis 18.000 Liter werden.
Ich wollte immer einen Zulauf (Skimmer oder Mittenablauf) geschlossen halten und den BA immer offen lassen.
Für den Durchsatz habe ich einen 125er LH geplant. Die Biokammer hat drei 110er Abläufe in drei verschiedenen Höhen
(könnte da auch etwas rumspielen und immer einen schließen),da sollte es keine große Aufstauung geben denke ich.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin immer noch skeptisch bei der ganzen Filter-Konstellation.
Du hättest es dir einfacher machen können.

Am Ende bau so, dass es leicht von LH auf Pumpe umzurüsten geht. 
Ansonsten hoffe ich schon, dass es so wird wie du dir vorstellst.


----------



## Aquaga (3. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch skeptisch bei der ganzen Filter-Konstellation.
> Du hättest es dir einfacher machen können.
> 
> Am Ende bau so, dass es leicht von LH auf Pumpe umzurüsten geht.
> Ansonsten hoffe ich schon, dass es so wird wie du dir vorstellst.



Ja, ich bin auch gespannt ob's klappt wie geplant. Aber sicherheitshalber habe ich nach dem TF eine weitere kleine Kammer eingeplant, aus der der LH bedient wird. Diese Kammer (quasi der LH-Schacht) kann im Notfall ohne viel Aufwand als Pumpenkammer genutzt werden (LH vom Biokammerzulauf abziehen und Pumpe dran - fertig!)
Dann habe ich quasi das gleiche Setup das du momentan verwendest


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

es gibt mal wieder Neues von der One-Man-Teichbau-Show der Mikrofortschritte zu vermelden. Das Beste vorneweg:

Der Teich ist jetzt doch tatsächlich endlich fertig gemauert worden und hat sogar noch eine Filter- und Biokammer-Überhöhung
spendiert bekommen!
Und innen sind nun seit letztem Wochenende alle relevanten Fugen, Ritzen, Dellen und Spitzen verspachtelt. ​ 

Durch die ganzen Teicherweiterungen (hab ihn ja während der Bauarbeiten schon 2 mal erweitert) hatte ich leider unterschiedliche 
Bodenhöhen im Teich. Etwa 1,5 m² waren 5 cm zu hoch 
Mit Diamant-Flex und Bohrhammer hab ich die überflüssigen cm in Streifen geschnitten und dann wegemeißelt 
(was eine Scheißarbeit, mit Staubmaske bei der Hitze...)  - aber der Teich soll ja schön werden. 
  ​
Den zerklüfteten Boden habe ich dann mit einer Schicht Estrich geglättet (Bildmitte und hinten rechts) und den restlichen Boden
mit der Diamant-Fex schön glatt geschliffen.
 

Auch der Bodenablauf ist endlich einbetoniert.... Dichtigkeitstest: Bestanden! 
  ​

Leider muss ich allerdings mit der Fertigstellung der Filterkammer noch warten. Wegen dem Baum der bei dem starken Regen da hinein
abgerutscht war kann ich die letzte Mauerseite nicht fertigstellen. Und da meine Holde den Baum retten möchte,
darf er erst bei kühlerem und regenreicherem Wetter in eine andere Ecke des Gartens umziehen.  

Außen rum gings auch weiter:
Der Teich ist nun zu gut 80% mit Styrodur gedämmt und zu 50% mit der ersten Schicht verputzt, in der ein Glasfasernetz einarmiert ist.
 

Die hintere Palisadenreihe steht ja schon seit ein paar Wochen und ist jetzt mit frischer Erde aufgefüllt worden. Wenn die hintere Teichwand
ihre 2. Putzschicht und dann ihren Anstrich bekommen hat, kommen da die Thuja-Hecke-Pflanzen rein und zum Schluss ein Zaun drum rum.
 

Aber, heute kommt - just in Time sozusagen - das Vlies und die Teichfolie an, damit geht's dann am Abend erst mal weiter ​
​


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> One-Man-Teichbau-Show der Mikrofortschritte


Klasse like


Bevor Du weitermachst:
Ich möchte Bedenken wegen den hohen, senkrecht stehend Rasenborden anmelden: Die sind dafür nicht konzipiert.

Ich würde mutmaßen und sogar auch wetten, dass Dir diese spätestens im zweiten Winter vom Frost kaputt gedrückt werden.
(Es sei denn, Du hinterfüllst nur mit Kies und lässt jegliche Rüttelplatte weg. Die Noppenbahn lässt aber anderes vermuten..)


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
PS:
Nimm die Noppenbahn nochmal weg und verstärke die hintere Seite mit Beton + Baustahlmatten ...


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bevor Du weitermachst:
> Ich möchte Bedenken wegen den hohen, senkrecht stehend Rasenborden anmelden: Die sind dafür nicht konzipiert.
> 
> Ich würde mutmaßen und sogar auch wetten, dass Dir diese spätestens im zweiten Winter vom Frost kaputt gedrückt werden.
> ...



Ja, ich hab da auch ne Weile drüber nachgedacht und bin mir des Risikos bewusst. Hinterfüllt habe ich die Steine mit 
locker-fluffiger Blumenerde (ohne fest zu stampfen, aber mit Betonkeil unten zur Stabilisierung). 
Da rein soll ja die Thuja-Hecke. Ich hoffe dass die Steine so ein paar Winter durchhalten.

Ich hab's auch nicht für die Ewigkeit konzipiert. Final (in ein paar Jahren) sollen da Granit-Palisaden rein, 
so wie im angrenzenden Zengarten:
  

Aber die Granit-Palisaden sind momentan einfach zu teuer, der ausufernde Teichbau fordert seinen Tribut. 

Die Beton-Rasenkantensteine kosten halt nur ein zwanzigstel und können bei Bruch kostengünstig ersetzt werden.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Edit:
> PS:
> Nimm die Noppenbahn nochmal weg und verstärke die hintere Seite mit Beton + Baustahlmatten ...


 
Ah sehr gute Idee, das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. like


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

Ja, das liebe Geld. Meins ist auch bei den anderen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

Wie mir  die beste Ehefrau von allen gerade auf dem Handy bestätigt hat:

Was der Autobauer kann, kann der Teichbauer schon lange: Just in Time hat gut funktioniert!
Der Spediteur hat eine große Rolle und eine Mörder schwere Kiste vor unsere Haustür abgeladen. 
  

Damit ist  das Feierabendprogramm der nächsten Tage gesichert 


Wie ich ja bereits gelernt habe wird der Folienflansch mit Tangit an die Folie geklebt.
Meine Frage ist nun: Wie klebe ich Folie an Folie, auch mit Tangit?

Ich will die Folie in den Ecken nicht aufschneiden und kleben und damit Undichtigkeiten provozieren,
sondern einfach Dreiecke falten und die dann mit einer Klebenaht zusammenkleben, 
damit sich da keine Gammelecken bilden können.


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun: Wie klebe ich Folie an Folie


*hüstel*
Wäre das nicht die zweite oder dritte Frage an den Verkäufer der Folie gewesen? 
Und hätte ich mir von diesem Verkäufer nicht auch gleich den für genau diese Folie passenden Kleber liefern lassen können/sollen/müssen?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Mach zuerst mal einen Test ob das hält - bevor Du anfängst.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

Ja, werde erst mal an 'nem Streifen testen. 

Aber PVC ist PVC ist letztendlich PVC. Ich denke da gibt's es Standardkleber.
Da die Ecken durch meine Falterei ja nicht dicht sein müssen tut's da auf jeden Fall ein Standardprodukt.

Ich will halt keine Falten im Teich haben


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Aber PVC ist PVC ist letztendlich PVC


Ich würde diesen Satz so nicht unterschreiben wollen.

Auf meiner PVC-Folie funktionierte Tangit nicht.
Habe mich aber nicht weiter darum gekümmert sondern zur Heißluftpistole gegriffen und fertsch.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich würde diesen Satz so nicht unterschreiben wollen.
> 
> Auf meiner PVC-Folie funktionierte Tangit nicht.
> Habe mich aber nicht weiter darum gekümmert sondern zur Heißluftpistole gegriffen und fertsch.
> ...



Aha, das mit dem Tangit ist interessant. 

Die insgesamt ca. 5 Meter Schweißnaht wo es wirklich dicht sein muss wollte ich auch mit Heißluft doppelt verschweißen.

Ich dachte mit Kleber geht's an den unkritischen Ecken einfacher und schneller


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2018)

Ich weiß es leider nicht genau.
So wie ich es aber kenne, ist PVC-Folie nicht gleich PVC-Folie und man sollte schon den richtigen Kleber zum Verkleben für die jeweilige PVC-Folie nutzen.
(Hier ist der Sachverhalt in den ersten Absätzen gut beschrieben, der Rest ist Werbung für den Kleber.)
Noch näher habe ich mich nicht damit beschäftigt. Außer, dass ich mit diesem Wissen nur den für diese Folie empfohlenen Kleber nutzen würde.

Bitte probiere es vorher aus und/oder wende Dich an den Verkäufer.
Wenn Du einmal am Folie legen bist, dann hast Du für 'solchen Quatsch' keine Zeit/Lust mehr. 

Tangit ist gut für PVC-U und KG-Rohre, da hält es bombenfest.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Mal nachgeschaut, meine Folie ist: 
Teichfolie WTB 150, PVC-w, Stärke: 1,45 mm, Farbe: dunkeloliv

Tangit geht da nicht, wie ein Test ergeben hatte.
Habe aber wie geschrieben dann auch nicht nach einem passenden Kleber gesucht, sondern zur Pistole gegriffen.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe jetzt begonnen das Teichvlies auszulegen. Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage:
Welche Seite gehört nach außen? Die gröbere Seite nehme ich doch an?
Das wäre bei mir die graue Seite, die feinere Seite ist schwarz.

Naja, so oder so..... die Vliesauslegerei werde ich heute noch abschließen 

Notfalls muss ich morgen alle Teile noch mal umdrehen


----------



## Aquaga (7. Aug. 2018)

Das Vlies ist jetzt seit gestern Abend drin. Ich werde aber noch alle Teile auf die andere Seite drehen.
Durch die Karos auf der grauen (der gröberen) Seite konnte man so die einzelnen Teilstücke super schön gerade zurecht schneiden. 
  

Leider hat es in der Nacht einen Regenschauer gegeben und das Vlies ist nun total nass.
Hätte ich einen Erdlochteich würde ich ja sagen, was soll's und die Folie reinmachen.
Da ich aber eine Vollbetonschale habe ist nun die Frage ob ich mit der Folie noch warten sollte bis alles wieder trocken ist?


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Da ich aber eine Vollbetonschale habe ist nun die Frage ob ich mit der Folie noch warten sollte bis alles wieder trocken ist?


Ich würde lieber etwas abwarten. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sollte es ja nicht so lange dauern, bis das Vlies wieder halbwegs trocken ist.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

Die letzten Tage habe ich mal wieder genutzt um am Teich weiter zu arbeiten.

Während das Vlies trocknete habe ich an meiner Palisadenmauer weiter gearbeitet
und eine mit einer Baustahlmatte verstärkte 5 cm dicke Wand hinter die Palisaden betoniert.
Darin wurden dann auch gleich die Zaunpfähle einbetoniert. Nu kann der Frost kommen 
      


Nachdem das Vlies wieder trocken war hatte ich die bereits vorgeschnittenen Stücke wieder im
Teich ausgelegt und mit Gewebeklebeband aneinander geklebt. Diesmal die weiche Seite nach innen.
Ich hab's vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber hat echt Spaß gemacht! 
             


Dann kam der bisher nervigste Teil meines Teichbaus. Die gut 60 kg schwere Folie (8 x 9 Meter) musste
in der L-Form des Teiches verlegt werden. Die vier Außenecken wollte ich nicht aufschneiden und habe die 
überschüssige Folie in den Ecken entsprechend in dreieckige Zipfel gefaltet und diese dann hinter die
Wandfolie gezerrt. Sicher ist sicher.... so gibt's da schon mal keine Schwachstellen.

Nach diesem Konzept habe ich nur am Boden der Innenwände eine ca. 1,5 Meter und 1,75 Meter lange 
horizontale Schweißnaht und eine vertikale ca. 2,05 Meter lange Naht zu schweißen.

Die Praxis gestaltete sich jedoch ungleich nervenaufreibender als zuvor am Model geprobt. 
Am Abend des ersten Tages bemerkte ich, dass eine Schweißnaht von zwei Folienbahnen genau über dem
Bodenablauf verlief. Also die ganze Folie um 20 cm versetzen, das wird niemals dicht...… es war zum    
           

Ich brauchte volle 2 Tage bis alles an Ort und Stelle gezurrt war und sich keine Falten mehr bildeten.
Als Fixpunkt sozusagen, habe ich dann zunächst noch die Folie am Bodenablauf fixiert.
Danach war aber erst mal Schicht im Teich ​

An das Heißluftschweißen werde ich mich am kommenden Wochenende ran wagen. Ich habe da ziemlich Respekt vor 
und werde mich am Freitag erst mal mit einige Übungsversuchen an die richtige Technik herantasten.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe mir noch mal meinen vorherigen Post durchgelesen... die Folienfaltaktion ist vielleicht doch ohne Bilder etwas schwer verständlich.
Daher möchte ich nun meine Modelfotos nachreichen. 

Vielleicht müht sich ja noch jemand ab eine Folie mit möglichst wenig Klebe- oder Schweißnähten in eine L-Form zu pressen 
Ich hab nach einigen Versuchen keine bessere Lösung gefunden.

1.) Meine Folie misst 8 x 9 Meter. Ich habe hier als ersten Schritt die Schnittstellen eingezeichnet. Der schraffierte Bereich bleibt zum
Schluss übrig und wird als Flicken aufgehoben, falls zukünftig mal ein kleines Malheur passieren sollte. 
 

2.) Zur besseren Verdeutlichung habe ich jetzt schon den Flicken ausgeschnitten. "In echt" hatte ich mich das nicht getraut und
die Folie erst in den Teich gewuchtet und an Ort und Stelle zurecht geschnitten, da ich meinen Maßen nicht so ganz getraut hatte....
was für eine umständliche Strafarbeit 
 

3.) Nun werden die Zipfel auf der Außenseite gefaltet.
 

4.) Da ich den Flicken etwas kleiner als die Maße der zu überdeckenden Fläche ausgeschnitten hatte, habe ich nun Überlappungskanten
am Boden für's spätere Schweißen.
     

5.) Den Folienlappen um die inneren Wände der beiden Schenkel legen......
 

6.) ....und fertig


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2018)

Origami ist ein Sch.... dagegen!


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Gabor,

na ja, ich habe eine Idee mit nur zwei Schweißnähten:

Du nimmst eine lange Folienbahn welche so breit ist wie Dein Becken hoch + nötiger (mir unbekannter) Überhang oben + 10-15 cm Überhang unten und welche so lang ist  wie der Umfang Deines Beckens + ca. 10 cm.
Diese Bahn befestigst Du oben wie in Deinem Plan vorgesehen und unten legst Du 10 cm auf dem Boden um.
Es wird eine senkrechte Naht erforderlich.
Dann wird der Boden passgenau zugeschnitten und eingelegt.
Das wäre die zweite Naht.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Origami kann ich nicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2018)

Nur etwas länger.


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Nur etwas länger.


Das war doch nicht gefragt.



Aquaga schrieb:


> Vielleicht müht sich ja noch jemand ab eine Folie mit möglichst wenig Klebe- oder Schweißnähten in eine L-Form zu pressen


Gefragt wurde nach wenig Nähten und zwei Nähte empfinde ich nicht als so arg viel. 


Gruß Carsten


Edit: 
Meine Lösung kommt ohne Flicken aus.
Gabors Lösung benötigt mindestens einen Flicken an der ersten Ecken vom Ausschnitt nach dem zusammenklappen. Da fehlt es rein technisch an nötiger Überlappung.


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2018)

He Aquaga!
So funktioniert es nicht, du brauchst eine Überlappung von ca. 10 cm da die Naht ohne Hefter keine Naht ergibt.
Die Folie wird sehr sehr weich und um das im Zaum zu bekommen werden entweder Hefter gesetzt oder eine schnelle “ larifari“ Naht geschweißt, Ca 1cm vor der Überlappung.
Dann erst schweißt Du den 1cm zur richtigen Naht zusammen. Dabei sollte ein wenig Material raus gequetscht werden so 1mm , genannt Quellnaht.
Die Quellnaht zeigt dir; die richtige Temperatur und die Dichtigkeit an.

Dann brauchst du noch Primer zum reinigen und eine gerade Andruckrolle.
Primer= Aceton und mit einem Lappen auftragen und mit einem anderen Lappen wieder abwischen.

Und was du am wenigsten brauchst ist Wind!!!!  Denn der entzieht dir die Wärme.

Eine Übung im Keller/ Garage ist unbedingt erforderlich.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das war doch nicht gefragt.
> 
> 
> Gefragt wurde nach wenig Nähten und zwei Nähte empfinde ich nicht als so arg viel.
> ...



Stimmt, einen klitzekleinen Flicken in ca. 10x10 oder 15x15 cm brauche ich.

Aber wenn du mit der Nahtzahl argumentierst habe ich gewonnen. Ich habe nur einen Anfang und ein Ende, also eine Naht 

Aber mir ging es in der Tat um eine möglichst kurze Gesamtlänge (Summe) aller nötigen Schweißnähte. Ups, da habe ich auch gewonnen


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> He Aquaga!
> So funktioniert es nicht, du brauchst eine Überlappung von ca. 10 cm da die Naht ohne Hefter keine Naht ergibt.
> Die Folie wird sehr sehr weich und um das im Zaum zu bekommen werden entweder Hefter gesetzt oder eine schnelle “ larifari“ Naht geschweißt, Ca 1cm vor der Überlappung.
> Dann erst schweißt Du den 1cm zur richtigen Naht zusammen. Dabei sollte ein wenig Material raus gequetscht werden so 1mm , genannt Quellnaht.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Gut dass du das Aceton erwähnt hast, hätte ich glatt vergessen.

Ich habe auch noch dieses Tangit-Reinigungszeug, da ist auch Aceton drin und noch was anderes (hab ich jetzt aber vergessen was das war)
das könnte man doch auch nehmen, oder?

Aber an die Überlappung habe ich gedacht, ist bei mir ca 15 cm (siehe die beiden Bilder bei Schritt 4).


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

War ja mehr ein Gag. 

Verloren hast Du aus meiner Sicht in der Gesamtqualität.
Du hast es im Kampf der Origamifalterei erlebt und dort schon einen Haufen Zeit verplempert. In der Zeit hättest Du die Wand schon richtig verlegt und die eine senkrechte Naht verschweißt.

Später kämpfst Du noch gegen die vierfache Folienstärke oben am Rand und wirst das nächste Mal fluchen.
Und noch später drückt es Dir die Falte sichtbar ...
Und zusätzlich abdichten musst/willst Du die verfalteten Ecken auch noch, da bist Du wieder am werkeln ...
Und ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Alles meine Sichtweise ...


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2018)

Bei Carstens Vorschlag hättest du in den Außenecken keinerlei Folienfalten, und bei 11 - 12 m Schweißnaht würdest du auch mehr Übung fürs nächste mal bekommen.

Ich geb dem Carsten ja nur ungern recht, der hatte schon bei den Führungsrollen meiner Filtertrommel recht. Aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> War ja mehr ein Gag.
> 
> Verloren hast Du aus meiner Sicht in der Gesamtqualität.
> Du hast es im Kampf der Origamifalterei erlebt und dort schon einen Haufen Zeit verplempert. In der Zeit hättest Du die Wand schon richtig verlegt und die eine senkrechte Naht verschweißt.
> ...



Hab's auch spaßig gemeint 

Aber ich habe echt viel Respekt vor dem Schweißen und will daher so wenig wie möglich schweißen.
Das es mir die Dreiecke durchdrückt habe ich schon befürchtet, aber ist für mich ok, hinsichtlich des Sicherheitsgewinns.

Sollte mir das schweißen aber wider erwarten doch gut von der Hand gehen, würde ich die Ecken aufschneiden und ebenfalls schweißen
und hätte dann ein perfektes Unterwasserbild (ich geb's auch zu - ich träume heimlich davon ).

Aber ich befürchte das werde ich mich dann wohl doch nicht trauen.


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2018)

Hui, hier geht es Schlag auf Schlag.

Ecken erst 45° 10 cm und dann senkrecht hoch schneiden. Nie in der Ecke schweißen.
Als Flicken schneidet man Kreise nicht zu klein, denn die legen sich besser an.


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

off topic:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich geb dem Carsten ja nur ungern recht





Sagte doch letztens meine Frau zu mir, als sie mal wieder über 'den Baufortschritt und überhaupt' nörgelte weil ich nach dem Verbleib des Bieres fragte:
"Da wo Du was anpackst, das ist wie wenn zwei loslassen."
Lächelte still in sich hinein, drehte mir gelassen ihren Rücken zu und goss weiter ihre Blumen.
Äh, hmmm. 
Ich bin dann in den Keller gegangen, dort steht widerspruchsloses Bier herum.
Manchmal.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2018)

He Carsten!
Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken!

Und eventuell,wenn es dein Ego nicht über fordert, dann lade sie mal zu einem Drink ihrer Wahl ein, könnte die Stimmung heben.

Nähere Einmischung verklemm ich mir lieber.

PS; Ich gehe mal davon aus, das deine Frau ne ganz nette ist.


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Ron,





samorai schrieb:


> dann lade sie mal zu einem Drink ihrer Wahl ein,


Hmmm ... 
Wer trinkt denn Hugos, Wasser, Glühwein und Kirchsaft? Und dann müsste ich doch auch nachgeben?
Und Du willst mir doch nicht etwa in den Rücken fallen? 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


samorai schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das deine Frau ne ganz nette ist


Psst, Du zerstörst mir sonst gerade sämtliche Pointen aller meiner Geschichten.   


PPS:


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2018)

Okay, okay .. Na dann kann es ja weiter gehen.


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2018)

Und nochmal offtopic 


samorai schrieb:


> PS; Ich gehe mal davon aus, das deine Frau ne ganz nette ist.


Ist sie


----------



## Aquaga (24. Aug. 2018)

Der nächste Meilenstein ist erreicht:

Abschluss der Folienverlegearbeiten im Teich! 
  


Als absoluter Folienheißluftverschweißbeginner hatte ich ja keine Ahnung was mich erwarten wird
und ich muss sagen: Es hat Nerven gekostet! .....Aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht  

Zunächst habe ich festgestellt, das horizontales Heißluftschweißen nur 20 bis 30 cm über dem Boden total der Mist ist und habe irgendwann
einfach kurzerhand völlig entnervt den Folienlappen (für die beiden inneren Schenkel meines L-Teichs, den ich ja nur umklappen wollte)
in der Ecke von der Hauptfolie abgeschnitten und tiefer gehängt, so dass die Schweißnaht nun auf dem Boden verläuft.
Nach dem Heißluftschweißen habe ich die Naht auf dem Boden noch mal mit einem Streifen Teichfolie überklebt.
Das sollte halten, auch wenn ich da mal mit einem Schrubber drüber gehe.
    

Da ich den Folienlappen ja abgeschnitten hatte habe ich nun 2 vertikale Schweißnähte zu machen. Leider ist mir die Folie
im letzten oberen Viertel der Wand verrutscht und ich hab's nicht gemerkt. Dadurch hatte ich dann an der Oberkannte zu viel Folie, 
die dann Falten geworfen hatte. Da blieb nur wieder aufschneiden und Flicken drauf  
Naja, meine Schweißnähte sehen jetzt zwar nicht schön aus, aber ich denke sie sind dicht 
  


Die Außen-Ecke ging danach aber super geschmeidig von der Hand.
  


Mein spezielles Problem waren aber die Innen-Ecken: Ob viereckig, dreieckig oder rund.... ich hab die Flicken einfach nicht gescheit
dran bekommen und einige Löcher in die Folie geschmolzen   Der Heißluftstrom konzentrierte sich in den Ecken für mich
unvorhersehbar und Zack war die Folie durch. Ich hatte da wohl auch zu viel Zug drauf. Letztendlich halfen nur riesen Eckflicken,
so dass ich beim Schweißen weit genug von der Ecke weg war. Auch für diese Freestyle Eckflicken gilt: Nicht schön aber selten
und wahrscheinlich dicht 
  


Als Letztes habe ich noch überall die Schweißnähte versiegelt.

Mein Fazit:
Selber schweißen ist machbar, aber braucht viel Übung, Eckenflickenschweißen brauch noch viel mehr Übung.
Ich hab mir nur einmal die Finger verbrannt und trotz aller Rückschläge und der nötigen Korrekturflicken:
Es hat super viel Spaß gemach und ich würde es wieder tun.

Wer auch mit dem Gedanken spielt sollte den Tipp der Profischweißer beachten:
Es sieht super einfach aus aber man braucht wirklich *viel* Übung. Ein paar gerade Schweißnähte vor ab haben bei mir da nicht gereicht.
Wenn man jedoch seinen ganzen ersten Teich als Übungsobjekt ansieht, die ggf. nötigen Korrekturflicken hinnimmt und
die Ästhetik ein wenig zurückstellt (wachsen ja später eh Algen drüber ) sollte man sich den Spaß gönnen.
Erst nach einem komplette Teich kann man sagen das man es Ansatzweise verstanden hat und die Folie 'lesen' kann.
Man also direkt erkennt ob's zu heiß oder zu kalt ist und ob die Naht voraussichtlich dicht sein wird.

Next Stepps:
Von Donnerstag Abend bis Freitag Abend darf alles noch gründlich auslüften, dann werde ich ca. 25 cm Wasser
einlaufen lassen um die Boden und Eckennähte auf Dichtigkeit zu überprüfen. Wenn am Samstag noch alles drin ist
kann ich da schon mal einen Haken dran machen und das Wasser wieder ablassen, um allen Dreck raus zu spülen.
Und dann kommt der 'Große Moment' : Das erste komplette Fluten meines Teichs.  *freu*


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2018)

Ich bin gespannt wie es gefüllt wirkt.


----------



## Aquaga (24. Aug. 2018)

Ja ich auch. Da ich eine recht kleine Oberfläche im Verhältnis zum Volumen habe befürchte ich,
dass er nicht mehr so groß wirkt wie die leere Grube.


----------



## Aquaga (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teichkollegen,

das war nun mal ein arbeitsreiches Wochenende  , aber der Reihenfolge nach:

Seit Donnerstag habe ich ihn nun auch:
  
Meinen Gartenwasseranschluss, aber zum Einsatz ist er doch noch nicht gekommen .

Als unser netter Gemeindewassermeister mir das Teil einbaute, hat er auch gleich meine Teichbaustelle gesehen und
mich darauf angesprochen, ob ich den denn etwa mit dem Gartenschlauch auffüllen will ?!

Ich: "Öhm ...ja?"
Er:  "Neee, so geht das net!"
Ich: "Ne?"
Er: "Ich bring dir 'nen C-Rohr, da is der ruck zuck voll!"
Ich: Äh, und kostet das was extra? Und ich weiß auch noch gar nicht wann ich den befüllen will.
Er: "Ah wa! Ich zeig dir wie's geht und du kannst dann auffüllen wann du willst. Du zahlst dann einfach nur das Wasser!"
Ich:" ....?! Ah cool, danke!"

Später ist er dann mit einem Anhänger, einem Hydranten, 2 Feuerwehrschläuchen und Absperrungen wiedergekommen
und hat mich in die Geheimnisse des Wasserzapfens am Hydranten eingeführt.

An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an unseren Wassermeister!

Die erste Befüllung mit ca 25cm Wasser: Wasser marsch! 
            


Schon geil was für nen Druck der dicke Schlauch hat. Da könnte ich meinen Teich locker in unter einer Stunde fluten. 
​Von Freitag bis Samstag hatte ich keinen mm Wasserverlust, also sind die Boden und Eckenschweißnähte wohl dicht.

Am Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich erst mal schnell den Baum, der mir schon die ganze Zeit im Weg rumstand, in unseren hinteren Garten versetzen.
Es dauerte dummerweise mehrere Stunden bis er an Ort und Stelle war. Das Metallgeländer habe ich auch gleich mit der Flex eingekürzt.
Da wo jetzt noch die Doppelstegplatte liegt kommt später meine neue Kellertreppenüberdachung hin, die dann als Teichterrasse genutzt wird.
     


Leider hat sich der Baum mit allen fiesen Mittel gegen seine Versetzung gewehrt und mir beim Umzug als Krönung einen der Granitsteine, die am Rand zur
Folienbeschwerung liegen, in den Teich geschubst. Am Abend war ich aber nach der Zwangsumsiedelung völlig platt und dachte mir nur, na ja mal abwarten....

Fortsetzung folg!


----------



## Aquaga (27. Aug. 2018)

Und hier nun der 2. Teil vom Wochenend-Bericht:

Leider war am Sonntag morgen die Wand zur Filterkammer auf der Rückseite ca. 25 cm hoch feucht! 
Das war am Samstag noch nicht, der blöde Stein ist also doch durch geschlagen 

Naja,jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie es aussieht wenn ich ein Leck habe und habe Vertrauen in meine Folienschweißkünste gewonnen.

Für mich hieß es aber erst mal: Wasser ablassen, Schaden begutachten und einen Flicken drauf schweißen. 
Das geht bei mir mittlerweile in wenigen Minuten.
      

Um die Nahtversiegelung abdunsten zu lassen habe ich dann das Befüllen auf den Abend verschoben. 

Den hätte ich doch glatt vergessen! Noch schnell drei Löcher gebohrt, damit sich keine Luft ansammeln kann und dem BA sein Hütchen aufgesetzt 
  

Dann hieß es wieder: Wasser marsch!
  


Nun sind 75 cm Wasser im Teich und die Wasseruhr zeigt 6,4 cbm Verbrauch an. 

Wenn ich das hochrechne komme ich locker auf 17+ cbm reines Teichvolumen:
Damit habe ich das Ziel von 16-17 cbm sogar leicht überschritten!   Dazu kommen noch gut 2 cbm Filtervolumen.  
  

Da ich aber erst noch die Flansche eingeklebt hatte gönne ich denen noch nen Tag Ruhe und am Montag nach der Arbeit wird weiter befüllt.


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

Quasi fast live von der Baustelle, die neusten Daten:

Leider war ich heute erst spät von der Arbeit zurück, so dass es eine Nachtschicht wurde.
Der Volumenzuwachs der zweiten Fülletappe beträgt nun laut Wasseruhr 6,9 cbm und der Wasserstand ist bei 151 cm stehen geblieben.
Damit habe ich nun insgesamt 13,3 cbm Füllvolumen was hochgerechnet für den maximalen Wasserstand tolle
17,8 cbm für das Teichbecken ergibt. Zuzüglich der über 2 cbm Filtervolumen dürfte ich doch tatsächlich die 20.000 l knacken.
Das ist echt eine schöne Überraschung, aber bei meinen Hochrechnungen war ich bisher immer etwas zurückhaltend gewesen
und habe überall abgerundet. 

  

Die Temperatur betrug übrigens im neuen Teich nach der Füllung um 23:15 Uhr 18,4 °C und im kleinen Teich nur 18,2 °C !
Damit habe ich ein Kriterium für die Fischumsiedelung schon erreicht: Die gleiche Temperatur. 

Das zweite Kriterium ist der ph-Wert. Wenn der auch in etwa gleich ist können die Fische umziehen.
Da ich in den letzten Wochen schon großzügige zweitägige Wasserwechsel von 25% gemacht habe
(unser Rasen hat sich gefreut), dürften die Fische bereits gut an das Leitungswasser gewöhnt sein. 
Ich peile also mal das kommende Wochenende für den Umzug an. 
*freu*!


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Gabor,

ein ungewöhnliches Projekt so direkt an der Straße, aber mir gefällt es (lese schon die ganze Zeit still mit)! 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie Dein Teich sich entwickelt und vor allem wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg beim Weiterbauen


----------



## krallowa (28. Aug. 2018)

Mahlzeit,

konnte mir am Anfang wenig unter deiner Idee vorstellen und dachte schon echt "das kann ja nix werden, so nah an der Straße und so beengt".
Aber ich muss sagen, das sieht echt klasse aus.
Hoffe nur, das niemand dein Becken als öffentlichen Mülleimer missbraucht.
Weiter so, bin gespannt wie es komplett gefüllt und mit Fischen ausschaut.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Ida,

vielen Dank für dein Interesse! 

Ja in der Stuttgarter Region ist der Boden teuer und die Grundstücke sind kleiner. Leider habe ich meiner Holden nur das Nord-West-Stückchen 
von unserem Garten, zwischen Haus und Straße für Teichbauaktionen abhandeln können, da will jeder cm gut genutzt sein 

Ich muss aber auch sagen dass wir am Ende einer Sackgasse wohnen ohne viel Verkehr oder Passanten vor dem Haus. 
Aber es haben doch tatsächlich schon Leute ihre allabendliche Spaziergangsroute an unserem Haus vorbei gelegt um die Fortschritte begutachten zu können. 

Die Teichmauer wird im nächsten Schritt mit Sockelfarbe Sandstein-rot-braun gestrichen und davor eine schmale Hecke als Sichtschutz gepflanzt.
Die eine Seite mit Thuja und die andere mit Bambus.

Tja und dann plane ich noch so das ein oder andere, es wird auch im nächsten Jahr noch größere Baumaßnahmen geben 

Schöne Grüße aus'm Ländle!

Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Ralf,

auch dir vielen Dank für's Interesse an meinem Projekt!

Bei uns im Dorf geht's sehr schwäbisch-korrekt zu, ich denke dass ich kein Problem mit Müll haben werde,
da ich auch schon bisher nur meinen eigenen Müll im Vorgarten gefunden habe 

Schöne Grüße, 

Gabor


----------



## muh.gp (28. Aug. 2018)

GRATULATION! Der Zeitpunkt für einen Besuch ist gekommen...


----------



## krallowa (28. Aug. 2018)

Schade, zu weit für mal eben anschauen


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> GRATULATION! Der Zeitpunkt für einen Besuch ist gekommen...



Sehr gerne, freue mich schon auf den Gegenbesuch!
Ich fand's total interessant bei dir am Teich 

Momentan ist bei mir aber noch viel Baustelle drum rum.....


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Schade, zu weit für mal eben anschauen



Na noch ist er ja nicht fertig, es gibt noch viel zu tun, drum rum und im Filterkeller 

Aber ich werde viele Fotos machen!


----------



## Aquaga (29. Aug. 2018)

Ein kurzes update vom gestrigen Tag:

Der Tag begann für mich recht früh, da ich mich schon um 6 Uhr auf der Baustelle einfand.
Ich wollte noch vor der Arbeit den letzten Folienflansch (der vom Überlauf) einkleben,
damit er bis zum Abend aushärten kann.
 


Der Plan war nach der Arbeit das Becken endlich ganz zu füllen, aber ich bin dann vorher noch schnell in den Baumarkt gefahren
um Baustoffe nachzukaufen. Das dauerte dann doch länger, bis sie mich nach 20 Uhr rausgeworfen haben 
Nun habe ich aber genug Schalungssteine, Baustahl und Beton um den Rest der Filterkammer auch fertig stellen zu können.
Auch die Douglasien Terrassendielenunterlagen habe ich schon gekauft um nach dem Füllen nahtlos weiterarbeiten zu können.
Dazu gab es noch einen Balkon-Sichtschutz um den gefüllten Teich vor neugierigen Blicken (und Kindern) besser abschirmen zu können,
bis die Hecken dann endlich stehen.

Im Filterkeller wurden erst der Zugschieber für den BA und dann der Schieber für den Skimmer eingebaut.
 
Der Mittenablauf für den Winterbetrieb wird später eingebaut, der Folienflansch dafür ist zur Zeit auf der Teichseite
mit einem Stopfen verschlossen. Da muss ich dann vor dem Winter noch mal schnell tauchen gehen 


Als letzten Akt habe ich noch den Wandskimmer montiert und dem Überlauf ein Wasserstandsanpassungsröhrchen aufgesetzt.
 


Leider war es dann schon nach 23 Uhr, so dass ich das finale Füllen auf den nächsten Tag verschoben habe.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Leute,
gestern um 23 Uhr war es soweit: Der Teich wurde komplett befüllt!
  


Der maximale Inhalt (bei 2,05m Wassertiefe an der tiefsten Stelle) beträgt im Teichbecken 17.7447 Liter. 
Die 1,8m³ Volumen der HelX-Kammer entsprechen somit gut 10% des Beckenvolumens.

Die Standrohrkammer wird ca. 0,5m³ Inhalt haben. Dazu kommt noch der Inhalt des geplanten Trommelfilters 
und der Verbindungsrohre zur HelX-Kammer. Damit habe ich dann offiziell einen 20k-Teich *freu* 

Der Abstand zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Mauerkrone betrug allerdings bei dieser maximalen Füllung 
nur noch gut 2 Fingerbreit. Der geplante Terrassendielen-Aufsatz für den Rand wird 9 cm hoch sein. 
Wenn der Wasserspiegel im Normalbetrieb noch ein oder zwei Zentimeter abgesenkt wird sollte der Rand doch 
hoch genug sein, so dass sich die Fische nicht rausschubsen können. Oder was meint ihr? 

Das Anbaden war der absolute Höhepunkt 
  

Die Spuren der Arschbombe ließen sich nicht so schnell verwischen 
  

Da das Wasser nun in der Endhöhe vom Gehweg aus gut ersichtlich ist habe ich erst mal einen provisorischen Zaun gebaut
bis die __ Heckenpflanzen und der Gartenzaun stehen..... nicht dass da jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt!


----------



## Aquaga (6. Sep. 2018)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Bau-Update vom letzten Wochenende nachzureichen,
das nächste beginnt ja bald schon wieder 


Jetzt mit Wasser im Teich kann ich kaum genug von meinem morgendlichen Blick aus dem Treppenhausfenster bekommen 
  


Leider erblickte ich am nächsten Abend nach der Befüllung, als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, beim Blick hinter die Kulissen eine total nasse Rückseite...
  

... der Skimmer ist undicht! Schon witzig, alle Schweißnähte halten, nur der Skimmer, der sogar Dichtungsgummis hat, ist undicht 

Ich habe den Wasserstand dann erstmal unterhalb des Skimmerniveaus abgesenkt und die Wand wurde wieder trocken.
Da muss ich dann wohl in den nächsten Tagen mit Innotec oder ähnlichem noch mal ran 

Doch zunächst ging's mit dem Filterkeller weiter:
Erst habe ich das Fundament an den Rändern etwas erweitert und gleich Torstahlstangen für die letzte
noch fehlende Wand mit einbetoniert.
   

Ein paar Tage später wurde die Wand aus 11,5er Schalungssteinen mit Beton ausgegossen.
Beim Kellertreppenabgang habe ich ebenfalls mit 11,5er Schalungssteinen die über 20 cm starke Stützmauer erhöht.
Dadurch habe ich nun innen ein ca. 10 cm breites Sims. 
An der Hauswand gegenüber werde ich dann einen Balken horizontal anschrauben, so dass die Doppelstegplatte,
die momentan noch als Regenschutz dort liegt,  durch eine stabile Holzdecke ersetzt werden kann.
      


Ca. 50 cm darüber wird die Filterkammer-Mauerkrone liegen, worauf die Terrassenbohlen aufgeschraubt werden.
In dem 50 cm Zwischenboden werde ich dann meinen "Elektrokeller" unterbringen, so dass alles trocken bleibt,
sollte mal der Filterkeller fluten. Hm, klingt jetzt kompliziert, aber Bilder werden noch folgen, dann wird's klarer.

Und fast hätte ich dann noch das Produktionsdatum in der Mauerkrone der Trennwand zwischen Filter- und Elektrokeller vergessen,
hab gerade noch daran gedacht bevor der Beton anzog


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> ... der Skimmer ist undicht! Schon witzig, alle Schweißnähte halten, nur der Skimmer, der sogar Dichtungsgummis hat, ist undicht



Hast Du den Flanschring auch mit Innotec oder ähnlichem verbaut oder hast Du nur die Gummidichtung eingesetzt? Ich habe die Skimmer bei mir teils ohne diese Gummidichtung zur Folie verbaut und den Skimmer wie einen gewöhnlichen Folienflansch eingebaut, so dass also von außen unter den Flanschring das Dichtungsmaterial kam. Auch habe ich, da ich ihn aber auch mit der Erweiterung eingebaut habe, innen im Einlauf die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Modulen zusätzlich abgedicht. Die Frage ist natürlich wo das Wasser jetzt rauskommt. Kann auch sein, dass es die Verbindung am Skimmertopf zum KG-Rohr ist. Aber das siehst Du ja wahrscheinlich, wo es genau raus trieselt.


----------



## Aquaga (7. Sep. 2018)

Den Skimmer habe ich nur mit der Gummidichtung eingebaut, ich dachte wenn da schon so ein Ding dabei ist wird das wohl reichen. 
Somit denke ich, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich das Wasser dort irgendwie vorbeidrückt wohl am größten ist. 

Den Skimmertopf habe ich eigentlich sehr kräftig in die Muffe gedrückt, so dass ich da momentan von ausgehe dass das dicht sein sollte.
Wäre blöd wenn nicht. Da er ja von vorne einbetoniert ist komme ich da nicht ohne weiteres dran und könnte nur von innen her (quasi blind) 
die Fuge abdichten.

Da die nachfolgenden Rohrverbindungen sichtbar sind und die Muffe in der der Skimmertopf steckt von der Rückseite her auch sichtbar ist, 
kann ich zumindest sagen dass da alles trocken war.
​


----------



## Aquaga (7. Sep. 2018)

Da es nun leider wieder früh dunkel wird habe ich in dieser Woche begonnen zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr morgens
alle Terrassendielenunterkonstruktionen im Keller vorzufertigen, um sie Abends schnell noch bei Licht
auf den Teichrand aufschrauben zu können:
  


Am Mittwoch kam dann eine weitere Lieferung: Meine Bambuspflanzen für die Straßen-Seite der Teichsichtschutzbegrünung.
An die zweiten Seite kommt ja eine Thuja-Hecke hin.
  

Die kleinen Bambusse sind Fargesia nitida 'Jiuzhaigou 1' aus einer Sämlingsvermehrung.
Also der originale Jade-Bambus, dessen Rohre sich bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung rötlich verfärben.
Die Rohre wachsen aufrecht und sind an der Spitze leicht bogig überhängend. 
In meiner Region kann er bis zu 3 Meter hoch werden.Das Laub ist sehr dicht und sattgrün.
Und für meinen Einsatz als Teichhecke sehr wichtig: Er ist super schnittverträglich!
Winterhart ist er auch: kleine Pflanzen bis -18°C und gut eingewurzelte sogar bis -28°C!
Ach ja: Die Sprossen sind essbar.  Sollte er im schmalen Pflanzsteifen zu üppig wachsen gibt's Sprossensalat 
  


Inzwischen ist auch die Straßenseite komplett verputzt. Gestern Abend/Nacht bin ich in ultrakurzen Regenpausen immer schnell raus gesprungen 
um die Mauerkronenkante an der Straßenseite ein Stück weiter zu verputzten. Ich hatte das Glasfasernetz um die Kante gelegt um sie mit verputzen zu können, 
bin aber bisher nur dazu gekommen die Frontseite fertig zu stellen. Durch den Putzabschluss  auf der Maueroberseite kann kein Wasser von oben 
hinter den Putz laufen und ihn im Winter bei Frost von den Dämmplatten absprengen. 
Auf dem Foto sieht man noch meine Dachkonstruktion  Aber ich will dieses Wochenende unbedingt den Teichrand mit Terrassendielen beplanken 
und wollte mir durch den blöden Regen nicht den Zeitplan durcheinander bringen lassen.

   

Wie man auch sehen kann, bin ich mit den Betonpalisadensetzen jetzt endlich auch fertig geworden. 

Das letzte Stückchen vom Teich wird später von meinem neuen Gartentor verdeckt werden.
Der neue Gartenzugang wird direkt rechts vom Teich liegen. 
Er wird im japanischen Stil gestaltet sein und natürlich auch wieder eine Eigenkonstruktion werden.

Beim letzten Stein der Palisade hatte ich noch mal den Betonkeil weggemeißelt und ihn neu einbetoniert.
Da hatte ich schlampig gearbeitet und er war nicht ganz grade, wie mir leider zu spät auffiel.

Auch wenn Holger meinet es würde eh niemandem auffallen: 
Ich WEISS dass er nicht gerade ist und jedes mal wenn ich durch mein neues Gartentor gekommen wäre 
hätte ich mich wieder daran erinnert.  Das wollte ich mir dann doch nicht zumuten. ​​


----------



## Aquaga (9. Sep. 2018)

Am Samstag war ein wunderschöner Teichbautag und ich bin wieder ein gutes Stückchen voran gekommen!

Am Morgen hatte ich zunächst noch ganz früh, um 7 Uhr, ein kleines Stückchen Terrassendielenunterkonstruktion angebracht
für das ich am Freitag Abend keine Zeit mehr hatte, da ich noch einen Sockel aus Trasszement für meine "Bambusquelle" betoniert habe.
Da das Aushärten Zeit kostet war mir das erst mal wichtiger.
    


Danach habe ich meine Folienanschraubprofile aus Edelstahl-Teppichbodenübergangsleisten , einem Streifen Teichvlies und Edelstahlschrauben gebastelt ….
 


….und damit die Teichfolie an der Terrassendielenunterkonstruktion verschraubt.
 


Dann gings ans Lärm machen: Granitplatten und Douglasien Terrassendielen zurecht schneiden.

Ich fand einen komplett mit Holz umkleideten Teich zu eintönig und habe beschlossen in einer Ecke den Bodenbelag zu wechseln.
An der Ecke die meiner Teichterrasse gegenüber liegt kommt daher meine Bambusquelle hin.
 


Da die Granitplatten eine Stärke von 2,7 cm und meine Holzdielen eine Stärke von 2,1 cm haben, hatte ich schon am Freitag die Unterkonstruktion
in der Ecke des Bambusbrunnens entsprechend angepasst, so dass beide Beläge auf einem Niveau abschließen.
 


Erstaunlich: Ein erstes Auflegen der Belagsteile zur Probe.  Alles passt, ich muss nicht einen Stein nachbearbeiten!
     

Und langsam lässt sich auch erahnen wie der Teich einmal wirken wird wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

am Sonntag war es soweit, die Koi sind in den neuen Teich umgezogen! Die ganze Aktion hat doch eine ganze Weile gedauert,
fast drei Stunden!

Nachdem ich die Koi, einer nach dem anderen, aus dem kleinen Teich herausgefangen hatte kamen sie erst in die Messwanne,
in der gab es dann auch gleich ein Fotoshooting.

Danach ging's in die Bowl zum Zwischenparken. Nachdem alle in der Bowl waren ging's in Grüppchen in den neuen Teich,
wobei ich den Fischen dabei keinen Stress machte. Alle durften sich soviel Zeit nehmen wie sie brauchten um selbst
aus dem Umsetzeimer raus zu schwimmen.

Probleme bei der Umsiedelung gab's nur ein kleineres und ein größeres, aber Gott sei dank nichts mit Folgen.

Mein Deutsu Sanke war gleich bei der ersten Gruppe mit dabei die in den neuen Teich einziehen durfte.
Leider ist er ein Schisser und wollte auch nach 3 Minuten nicht als letzter aus dem Umsetzeimer raus schwimmen,
also ging's wieder zurück zur Bowl, vielleicht traut er sich ja mit der nächsten Gruppe.
Inzwischen fing aber der nächste Problemkandidat an zicken zu machen. Als ich wieder an die Bowl kam hing mein
Sckoko Chagoi recht apathisch schräg im Wasser. Also habe ich ihn erst mal in Ruhe gelassen und die nächsten
vier aus der Bowl in den Umsetzeimer verfrachtet.
Als ich dann (wieder mit meinem Sanke im Eimer) zurück kam, trieb Schoki "Kiel oben" im Wasser! Geatmet hat er noch,
also bin ich in den Keller geflitzt, Salz holen das ich sicherheitshalber immer im Haus habe.
Ich konnte ihn einfach mit den Händen ohne Gegenwehr aus der Bowl heben und in das Salzbad in der Messwanne setzen und
dann nur noch hoffen das er sich wieder fängt. Nachdem mein Schisser auch mit der letzten Gruppe nicht mit aus dem Eimer
geschwommen ist habe ich ihn zu Schoki in's Salzbad gesetzt, damit er etwas Gesellschaft hat. Das hat ihm wohl gut getan,
nach einer halben Stunde sind beide scheinbar recht vergnüglich durch die Messwanne geschwommen.
Ich habe aber beide die Nacht über da drin gelassen und werde sie erst Montag Nachmittag umsetzen.

Die Nacht haben die beiden Patienten ohne Probleme überstanden. Ich hatte beide übrigens als letzte Neuzugänge in meiner
Bande vor drei Wochen erworben. Ich glaube der doppelte Umzug in so kurzer Zeit war wohl doch etwas zu viel Stress.

Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## muh.gp (10. Sep. 2018)

Ein großer Moment! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Aquaga (10. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe mal ein kleines Filmchen von der Bande gedreht und es online gestellt.
Da bekommt man den besten Eindruck von den Fischen


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

Auswahl getätigt,  Bestellung folgt,  wie schnell lieferst du.


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2018)

He Rene, sind die überhaupt zu sehen in deinem Teich?


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> He Rene, sind die überhaupt zu sehen in deinem Teich?


Nee aber meine haben Hunger


----------



## Aquaga (26. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Wahnsinn wie die Zeit rast, schon wieder ist ein Quartal rum.
Der obige Stand ist natürlich nicht der Endstand mit dem ich mich in die Winterpause verabschiedet habe.

Ich bin euch da noch den ein oder anderen Bericht schuldig geblieben 



Also hier schon mal der erste Teil des Nachtrags:

Zunächst einmal habe ich meinen kleinen, in den Teich integrierten Brunnen (Arbeitstitel: Bambusquelle) fast fertig gestellt:
     
   
   
Da wo die beiden Schenkel aneinander stoßen ist ein Hohlrohr, durch das der Pumpenschlauch bis hoch in einen Bambusstab geschoben wird aus dem das Wasser zurück in den Teich plätschern soll.

Hier ein Nachtbild von meinem Yamabuki Sunny und der fast fertigen Bambusquelle:
 


To Do für 2019:
Sobald die Teichabdeckung nicht mehr benötigt wird muss ich mit einem Diamant-Kernbohrer für Steckdosenlöcher in Betonwänden, oben in der Ecke ein Loch für den Bambusstock bohren aus dem das Wasser in den Teich plätschern soll.
Mein "Bambusbrunnen" wird dann auf den Namen "Buddha-Quelle" getauft, der Namensgeber wartet solange in
unserem Wohnzimmer auf wärmere Tage, um dann unter dem Wasserstrahl auf dem Granit-Dreieck Platz zu nehmen.
 


Als weitere Baumaßnahme wurden die Pflanzenterrassen fertiggemauert und die Teichwände an den Pflanzenterrassen
mit Dach- und Sockelfarbe in Sandsteinfarbe angestrichen.
 


In der Pflanzenterrasse auf der Teichrückseite habe ich bereits die Thuja-Hecke gesetzt:
   

To Do für 2019:
Sobald es warm genug ist wird der Bambus in die vordere Terrasse gepflanzt und die Betonstelen
ebenfalls mit Dach- und Sockelfarbe in einem schönen dunklen anthrazit (Farbton: "Schiefer") gestrichen.
Dann kann auch endlich der finale Zaun an die bereits einbetonierten Zaunpfosten montiert werden.


----------



## Aquaga (26. Jan. 2019)

…… und weiter geht's mit dem 2.Teil:

Nachdem ich mit den Maurer und Beton-Arbeiten fertig war gings an die Holzarbeiten.

Die Teichumrandung und die Filterkellerabdeckung hatte ich als nächstes fertig gestellt.
Bis auf die ein oder andere Planke, die noch nicht angeschraubt ist, da ich hier und da bei
Wiederaufnahme der Bauarbeiten im Frühjahr noch mal drunter muss.
 

Mein Treiben wurde von den in den Teich ja schon bereits eingezogenen Koi höchst interessiert zur Kenntnis genommen
und oft in erster Reihe mitverfolgt. Ich glaube sie fanden es sehr spaßig wenn das große "Trockenwesen" nach ausgiebigen 
Fluchen  zu ihnen in den Teich getaucht ist um hineingefallene Akkuschrauberbits, Wasserwage und Schrauben,
 die einfach nicht in den Kescher gehen wollten, wieder hinauf zu holen. 

Die Wassertemperatur im Oktober war aber echt schon ein wenig frisch. 

Danach ging es an die "Kellertreppenbox".
Sie wird die Kellertreppe überdecken und für die Kellertür eine Art Vordach bilden.
Und oben wird Sie die Deckel der Filterkammer und der Biokammer zu einer Teichveranda in akzeptabler Größe ergänzen.
Außerdem wird sie zweigeteilt sein und mit zwei Klappdeckeln ausgerüstet werden.
Ich habe vor in der einen Hälfte dann die Elektrik unterzubringen,
um sie vom Teich fern zu halten, wie die Luftpumpe, Steckdosenleisten und Steuerelektronik, etc.
In der anderen Hälfte finden dann andere Teichutensilien ihren Platz, wie z.B. Futter, Kescher, Vermessungswanne, etc.

Ausgangspunkt: Der Rohbau ohne "Decks".
Die Doppelstegplatte der Vorbesitzer wurde als erstes entsorgt und dient nun als Teichabdeckung
für unseren kleinen Terrassenteich.
 


Baubeginn der Kellertreppenbox:
   


Ein Blick in den doppelten Boden für Einbauspots zur Kellertreppenbeleuchtung.
 


Und fast fertig:
    


To Do 2019:
Dringend imprägnieren mit Holzlasur o.ä. , dafür war es dann Ende letzten Jahres schon zu kalt 
Die Deckel-Planken in zwei Teile sägen. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher bezüglich der Aufteilung:
1/2und1/2  oder  1/4und3/4  oder  2/5und3/5  für Technik und Schnickschnack.
Kellertreppenbeleuchtung einbauen.


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2019)

Wie bekommst du die Kellerbox Wasser dicht ?
Wenn da etliches an Elektro drin hängt.


----------



## Aquaga (26. Jan. 2019)

Ja, da habe ich lange hin und her überlegt.

Unter die Deckel werden jeweils mit etwas Gefälle eine dünne Lichtstegplatte als Dach montiert,
so das eindringendes Wasser innerhalb der Box über eine an dem Innendach angebrachte Tropfkante
in eine kleine Regenrinne geleitet wird. 

Diese wird an der Seite ausgeleitet, direkt in den geplanten Bambuspflanzbereich.


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Gabor,

die Berichterstattung war jetzt aber echt überfällig... 

Wirklich TOLL! geworden und die Sachen, die ich bei meinem Besuch nich nicht ganz verstanden habe, sind jetzt auch klar. GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

Die Sache mit dem Imprägnieren vom Holz würde ich mir nochmals überlegen. Ich hatte die erste Terrasse am Koiteich eingeölt. Tierisch viel Arbeit, aber wenig Nutzen. Die zweite Terrasse nach dem Umbau habe ich unbehandelt gelassen und das funktioniert (zumindest bisher) hervorragend.

Freu mich schon auf deinen Besuch und der der Bereich mit der "Kellertreppenbox" schreit ja geradezu nach einem "Koihäuschen"... 

Grüße!


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Jan. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt: Der Rohbau ohne "Decks".
> Die Doppelstegplatte der Vorbesitzer wurde als erstes entsorgt und dient nun als Teichabdeckung
> für unseren kleinen Terrassenteich.
> Anhang anzeigen 205236



Servus Gabor,

wir haben ja schon darüber gesprochen, wie der Filteraufbau im ganzen aussehen soll ..
Das obige Bild bietet sich förmlich an, mal einzuzeichnen, wo genau was rein kommt!

Ich habe den Aufbau aber jetzt im Kopf abgespeichert, dann kannst du es mir morgen erklären 
Mir gefällt dein Teich! Und ich bin gespannt wie alles aussieht, wenn alles fertig ist.

Grüße Fabi


----------



## Aquaga (27. Jan. 2019)

Der dritte und letzte Teil meines Nachtrags 

Im Dezember ist Teichbaumäßig sehr wenig passiert:

Am ersten Dezember-Wochenende (also am 1.12.) habe ich dann doch auch mal meine Abdeckung montiert.

 

Da ich schnell merkte dass mich die Temperaturkontrolle so zu stressen begann,
 bin ich auch auf eine elektronisches System umgestiegen.

Ich habe mich für das Mobile Alerts System in der Pro-Version von tfa-Dostmann entschieden.

Vorteile für mich:
Die Daten werden 180 Tage und nicht nur 90 Tage in der Cloud gespeichert.
Supertolle grafische Auswertungen tage-, wochen- und monatsweise direkt in der Handy-App:

Ich habe zwei Sensoren installiert, die zusätzlich eine Kabelsonde haben und so zwei Temperaturen messen:
Kleiner Terrassenteich: Im Filterhäuschen und in 50 cm Wassertiefe
Koi-Teich: Im gedämmten Filterkeller und in 75 cm Meter Wassertiefe


Kleiner Terrassenteich:       Koi-Teich:
         

Beim Terrassenteich läuft ein kleiner Druckfilter auch im Winter in einem ungedämmten Häuschen durch.
Die krassen Temperaturschwankungen im Häuschen sind gut zu erkennen.
Beim Koiteich ist schön mein Wasserwechsel gestern Abend zu erkennen.



Als letzte Maßnahme 2018 habe ich meine Koiteich-Elektronik über eine Fritz!-Funksteckdose angeschlossen.

Diese kann via Fritzbox über DECT gesteuert werden und hat für mich gegenüber den ganzen
WLAN-Lösungen mehrere Vorteile:

Die neue Fritz!DECT 210:
Ist eine Outdoorsteckdose (IP44)
Sie verträgt 3450 Watt (15A)
Sie hat einen Temperatursensor verbaut und man kann Temperaturabhängig schalten
       (mit Trick: via Gruppenschaltung was auch mit nur einer Steckdose in der Gruppe geht)
Der Temperatursensor kann als weiteres Thermometer zur Temperaturüberwachung genutzt werden
Ich kann mehrere Steckdosen in Schaltgruppen zusammen schließen
Sie misst exakt meinen Verbrauch​Es gibt die Möglichkeit Sonnenstandabhängig zu schalten
Sie hat einen Ein/Aus-Schalter auch direkt am Stecker
Ich kann alles über eine Fritz!-Handy-App Steuern und grafisch direkt in der App anzeigen lassen
Die Daten wandern nicht in eine Cloud eines Dubiosen Anbieters dem ich dann ausgeliefert bin,
die Zentrale ist meine Fritz!-Box !

...ach ja, sie sieht auch ganz hübsch aus


----------



## Teich4You (27. Jan. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Supertolle grafische Auswertungen tage-, wochen- und monatsweise direkt in der Handy-App:


Coole Sache.
Wusste ich gar nicht das die Pro Variante grafische Auswertung bietet. 
Für alles was man messen will braucht man dann aber einen Pro-Sensor, richtig?


----------



## Aquaga (27. Jan. 2019)

Ja, man kann Sensoren leider nicht "upgraden", obwohl es meiner Meinung nach nur ein Softwarefeature ist.
Aber man kann pro und "nichtpro" gemeinsam betreiben. Bei Auswahl eines normalen Sensors gibt's einfach nicht 
die Grafikfunktion.

Die ist übrigens cool gelöst: Handy auf die Seite drehen und aus der Tabelle wird - zack - eine Grafik.
Praktisch keine Wartezeit und nix extra drücken.


----------



## Aquaga (27. Jan. 2019)

Nun neigt sich mein Teichbau ja tatsächlich doch langsam dem Ende entgegen.
Komischer Gedanke, aber ich rechne mit nur noch wenigen Monaten.
Im Laufe des Frühlings werden wohl alle Teich-Arbeiten abgeschlossen sein.

Ein bisschen Schade? Nein! Ein Teich hat ja auch ein Umfeld und da gibt's noch 
viel was gestaltet werden möchte.

Hier könnt ihr schon mal eine aktualisierte Planung für 2019 ansehen:

  

An Stelle des aktuellen ollen Gartenhäuschens ist ein Neubau geplant, 
mit einem Innenraummaß von 2,45 x 1,80 Meter (Für Insider: 2 1/2 Tatami). 
Natürlich auch 100% in Eigenleistung.

Drum herum gibt's nach japanischem Vorbild einen überdachten Umgang.

Und darum herum wird ein Japanischer Garten angelegt, allerdings kein reiner Stil. 
Als Basis möchte ich versuchen das Wabi-Sabi-Konzept umzusetzen, in das alle wichtigen 
Elemente eines japanischen Teegartens integriert werden. Allerdings werde ich mir wohl
die ein oder andere Spielerei oder Eye-Catcher nicht verkneifen können. 

Was in der ersten Jahreshälfte auch noch passieren muss, ist das pflanzen eines neuen Baumes
zwischen Treppenbox und Teich. So will es der Bebauungsplan  
Wenigstens schreibt er nicht vor welche Art ich nehmen muss. Ich schwanke zwischen Japanischer Winterkirsche
und __ Ahorn. Muss halt ein normal hoher Baum sein der mindestens 3 Meter hoch wird 

Ein Garten braucht auch einen Zugang. Also werde ich, um die Sache auch schön abzurunden, 
noch ein Gartentor im japanischen Stil bauen. Der neue Gartenzugang wird direkt neben dem Teich gebaut,
mit einer kleinen Standfläche direkt hinter dem Tor. Da kann man dann die Koi auf Brusthöhe bewundern
bevor man ein paar Stufen in den Garten hinaufsteigt.

Erste Lieferungen für die neue Saison treffen bereits ein


----------



## Aquaga (2. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem ich ein paar Rückfragen hatte wie denn jetzt genau meine Filterkette aussehen wird,
möchte ich jetzt noch mal einen Plan nachreichen.

Ich war ja lange unschlüssig wie ich die mechanische Vorfilterung gestallten sollte.
Vlies oder Trommler, Eigenbau oder von der Stange? Die Herausforderung lag in meinem schmalen Filterkeller,
mit nur gut 50 cm Breite und 165 cm Länge, aber 2 Meter Tiefe !
Ein Eigenbau hätte viel Spaß gemacht und den verfügbaren Platz optimal ausgenutzt, 
war aber dann in der Kalkulation doch nicht so günstig wie erhofft.

Seit dieser Woche habe ich mich nun festgelegt. Ausschlaggebend war das deutlich beste Top-Angebot eines
"Internationalen Versenders"    Der "Winterpreis" für einen neuen AquaForte ATF-1 Trommelfilter lag bei
"800 + ein-bisschen-was" EURO  und ist nach meinem Kauf direkt wieder auf einen 4-Stelligen Betrag gestiegen 

So komme ich in den Genuss vieler Komfortfunktionen, die ich in einem Eigenbau nur schwer hätte realisieren können.
Allerdings werde ich das Gehäuse für meine Zwecke noch etwas "nachbearbeiten" müssen,
dazu kommt aber später ein eigener Bericht.


Hier nun meine finale Filterplanung in Schwerkraft:

  

Das Teichwasser kommt aus dem Bodenablauf, dem Mittenablauf (100cm Tiefe) und/oder dem Skimmer in eine kleine
Standrohr-Zulauf-Sammelkammer. Von da aus geht's per Schwerkraft (2x oder 3x DN 110, kann ich mir noch überlegen)
in den Trommelfilter. Von hier aus läuft das Wasser vertikal von oben nach unten durch einen Japanmattenfilter,
der direkt unter dem Trommelfilter platziert ist. In den Boden des Trommlers werde ich daher selbst noch Abläufe einbauen, ich dachte an 2x DN 110).
Aus dem Japanmattenfilter geht's dann weiter per Luftheber (125er, oben auf 110 verjüngt,  mit T-Endstück als Eiweißabscheider, betrieben an einer V-60 Luftpumpe) in einen HelX-Filter der auch vertikal von oben nach unten
durchflossen wird und dann zum Schluss in eine kleine Standrohr-Rücklauf-Sammelkammer.
Von da aus gibt's drei Rückläufe in DN110 (direkt unter der Oberfläche, in 50 cm Tiefe und in 100 cm Tiefe).

Was noch nicht entschieden ist: Welche HelX-Sorte soll ich denn nehmen? Hat da jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Feb. 2019)

Wozu einen Mittelwasserablauf?
1.BA und 1SK reicht doch....für den ATF 1

Zwischenverbindungen so gross wie möglich... 2 x KG 110 geht...  Besser 3 x oder 125.....

Wie soll das mit der Mattenkammer funktionieren....das Wasser ist doch fast OK Teich....oder steht der ATF im Wasser drin...

LH  nicht oben den Hals zudrehen!n
Eher den Bogen und das waagerechte Rohr oben in KG 160.
Dann geht auch ein LH in 160


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> passieren muss, ist das pflanzen eines neuen Baumes
> z


Nimm kein __ Ahorn oder ..... nehme eine schöne Magnolie, die wird dich immer mit ihrer Blüten-Pracht erfreuen.

Welches Baujahr hat der ATF?
Bei mir sind die Siebe nach Ca 3-4 Monaten an der Gummi- Einfassung eingerissen, habe ich reklamiert und wurde anstandslos anerkannt.
Einfach beobachten falls das Baujahr nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Aquaga (2. Feb. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wozu einen Mittelwasserablauf?
> 1.BA und 1SK reicht doch....für den ATF 1


Ich habe einen Einbau-Skimmer in der Wand und im Winterbetrieb wird der Wasserstand unter den Skimmer abgesenkt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zwischenverbindungen so gross wie möglich... 2 x KG 110 geht...  Besser 3 x oder 125.....


Auf 3 x KG 110 könnte ich zur Not auch gehen. Ich werde aber wohl erst mal mit 2 x KG 110 testen.
Es sollen ja maximal nur 20 m³/h durchfließen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie soll das mit der Mattenkammer funktionieren....das Wasser ist doch fast OK Teich....oder steht der ATF im Wasser drin...


Da der Trommeler eine "Außenborder" hat habe ich mir überlegt ihn in eine PE oder PVC-Kiste zu stellen und die
Trommler Ein- und Ausgänge durch diese Kiste durchzuschleusen. So bleibt die Elektrik drum herum trocken.
Der ATF 1 würde auf diese Weise quasi wie eine Art Einhänge-Trommler benutzt werden können.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> LH  nicht oben den Hals zudrehen!n
> Eher den Bogen und das waagerechte Rohr oben in KG 160.
> Dann geht auch ein LH in 160


Hmmm…….. so große Folienflansche sind unglaublich teuer und ich würde sogar 2 Stück benötigen.
DN110er Folienflansche habe ich noch hier rumliegen, meinst du nicht das der LH mit der V-60 zusammen 20m³ packt?


----------



## Aquaga (2. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Nimm kein __ Ahorn oder ..... nehme eine schöne Magnolie, die wird dich immer mit ihrer Blüten-Pracht erfreuen.


Sind die Ahörner denn problematisch? Pilzempfindlich oder so?



samorai schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hat der ATF?
> Bei mir sind die Siebe nach Ca 3-4 Monaten an der Gummi- Einfassung eingerissen, habe ich reklamiert und wurde anstandslos anerkannt.
> Einfach beobachten falls das Baujahr nicht bekannt ist.


Es soll ein 2019er sein,  also nicht mehr die blaue sondern eine grau-silberne Kiste und
mit neuen Sieben und neuer Steuerelektronik(-programmierung?)


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2019)

Pilzbefall, braucht viel Licht und Platz.
Wächst langsam.

Die neuen ATF-Filter wurden überholt und seine Schwachstellen ausgemerzt.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Nimm kein __ Ahorn oder ..... nehme eine schöne Magnolie, die wird dich immer mit ihrer Blüten-Pracht erfreuen.



Letztlich wachsen beide relativ gemächlich. Ich habe beiden Arten am Teich, wobei meine Magnolie riesig ist und im Sommer den halben Teich beschattet. Sie macht aber auch viel Arbeit, denn da kommen im Herbst schon ein paar Säcke Laub zusammmen...


----------



## Aquaga (8. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Teichler,
heute gibt’s mal wieder einen Wochenrückblick, denn ganz nach dem Motto: „Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur schlechte Kleidung“
ist meine Baustelle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und ich habe offiziell die Teichbausaison 2019 gestartet!

Zunächst einmal habe mit ich mit dem begonnen, was ich am besten kann: Graben!
So habe ich das im letzten Jahr schon begonnene Loch für meine "Teich-Baum+Busch+Felsen-Komposition in japanischer Blutgraswiese" (auf 1,0 x 1,2 Meter) weiter ausgehoben. Dabei kamen gut drei Bau-Eimer voll Bauschutt und Schrott ans Tageslicht. 
Da ich so was nicht im Vorgarten haben will bin ich der Sache dann 2 Meter auf den Grund gegangen:
  

Das ganze geschah unter neugieriger zur Kenntnisnahme der Koi. Sie konnten mich zwar nicht sehen haben aber immer sehr schnell mitbekommen wenn ich draußen wieder mal für ein halbes Stündchen den Spaten geschwungen habe (Mann muss sich ja erst wieder einarbeiten nach der Winterpause). Doof nur das der Teichüberlauf (kleines graues Rohr unten) genau in meinen Nacken mündete und immer wenn die Kollegen neugierig hinter der Mauer zu dicht am Überlauf vorbeischwammen gabs ne kleine Dusche 


Gefunden habe ich auch diese Trophäe:
  
Ich weiß auch nicht ob die bei uns beim Bauen eine Tür oder Fenster vergessen haben und das dann nachträglich 
ausgeschnitten haben? 


In den letzten Tagen besuchten mich auch viele Paketdienste und hinterließen Päckchen in allen Größen und Formen
und mit spannendem Inhalt...….

    

Leider musste ich das größte Paket wieder zurück schicken. Der Trommelfilter hatte einen Transportschaden. 
Das Plastik-Gehäuse des Steuergerätes ist an der linken unteren Ecke gesprungen/eingedrückt worden. 
Es lag nur in einer Luftpolsterfolie unterhalb des Motors im Karton und wurde wohl von diesem beschädigt.
  

Und leiderleiderleider will mir Amazon keinen neuen schicken da er der letzte war und es gibt nur Kohle zurück 

Aber das neue Grau/Silber der 2019er Version sieht schon cool aus


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Feb. 2019)

Wenn ich deine archäologische Funde so sehe werde ich an unseren Teichbau erinnert. Nur waren es bei uns nicht nur 3 Eimer sondern 1 ganzer Container voll.

Ich habe mich mal mit einem guten Bekannten unterhalten und sagte, du hast doch ein wunderbares Grundstück willst du keinen Teich bauen. Er antwortete wenn du wüsstet was ich da schon alles in der Erde entsorgt habe.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Feb. 2019)

Bei uns lag & liegt auch allerhand in der Erde vergraben.
Grabstein, Flaschen - Gefäße - Blech - Knochen .. alles schon gefunden usw.


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

am Wochenende bin ich nicht untätig gewesen: Ich habe den Inhalt meines Japanmattenfilters zusammengebaut.
Da sonst nicht viel Weiteres passiert ist gibt's jetzt einen längeren Bericht darüber.
Es wird Zeit dass das Wetter wieder besser wird 

Am Freitag Abend habe ich noch schnell im Schein der Straßenlaterne Lärm gemacht
und mit der Flex drei Matten in 10 cm Streifen geschnitten:
 

Am Samstag habe ich dann die Matten geschichtet:
 

Und dann ging's darum irgendwie Löcher durch den ganzen Stapel zu bekommen. Da ich schon befürchtet hatte, dass sich ein Bohrer in den Fäden verheddern wird und dann ein Bierdeckl-großes Loch in die Matte reißt, habe ich es mit einem Spitzmeißel von meinem Bohrhammer versucht. Natürlich ohne hämmern, nur mit Umdrehungen. Ergebnis: Ein Birdeckel-großes Loch.....  WTF? 
… und ich kam mir so clever vor 

OK, der Teichlebauer ist ja erfindungsreich und flexibel....  ich hab da doch noch eine Gasflasche mit einem Unkrautabbrenner im Schuppen stehen und einige Absperrbandhalter/Neptunhaken, die sind schön Spitz und haben einen guten Durchmesser.
Also, Spitze erhitzen und es ging wie durch Butter  …… Na also 
   

Dann kam der Regen, also Pause bis nächsten Tag.

Dann habe ich mit einer selbst gebastelten großen "Stricknadel" ein dünnes 4mm Nylonseil durch die Löcher gefädelt.
     

Einmal von unten rauf und oben drüber, dann wieder runter. Dann nur noch den ganzen Packen umdrehen und oben verknoten....
….und fertig ist das wahrscheinlich schönste Mattenpaket Deutschlands 
   

Ich habe die Kordeln extra etwas länger gelassen um das Paket daran in den Filter hinab lassen zu können
und bei Bedarf auch wieder bequem herausziehen zu können.
 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Filterkammer dazu, aber die will erst noch mit Vlies ausgeschlagen werden
und eine schöne Folie bekommen. Das habe ich aber auf wärmere und trockenere Tage verschoben.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Feb. 2019)

Sehr schön 

Haben also perfekt gereicht ?


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Haben also perfekt gereicht ?


 
Musste leider doch noch mal 2 nachkaufen weil ich sie in voller länge, also ungeschnitten, verwendet habe.
Aber ein größerer Mattenfilter kann ja nicht schaden, müssen die Bakis im anschließenden HelX-Filter halt 
den Gürtel ein bisschen enger schnallen.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Feb. 2019)

Ah okay! Desto mehr, desto besser.. 
Bin eh ein Fan von Japanmatten - bessere und schnellere Besiedlung!

Hast du rein gar nichts falsch gemacht!
Und den ganzen Aufwand hat man auch nur 1x


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2019)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage;
Warum werden die Abstandshalter zwischen den Matten immer gleichmäßig gesetzt?
Im Bürsten-Filter werden die Bürsten versetzt angebracht, warum nicht bei den Japan-Matten?
Dann müsste das Wasser in der Japan-Matte auch mal quer laufen.
Das Wasser sucht sich bekanntlich immer den leichtesten Weg.
Also gibt's bei gleichen Abstandshalter ggf nur die Hälfte an Ausnutzung des Filters.
Sitzt er nicht richtig in seiner “Einhausung“ fließt vieles an Dreck vorbei.

Oder ist es so, einer Macht vor und alle anderen machen nach?

@Aquaga ich glaube nicht das es Spaß macht solch ein Kolli von Japanmatten aus dem Filter zu ziehen.
Wenn der saftig voll ist, wirst du zum Hochdruck-Reiniger greifen, denn das Gewicht ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Feb. 2019)

Wenn du mal bei mir in den Thread switcht, siehst du, das ich es anderst gemacht habe.
Mal ist es weiter auseinander - mal enger - dann ganz zu - somit muss das Wasser immer durch unterschiedliche Zonen strömen.

Noch dazu habe ich vor bzw. besser gesagt über den Japanmatten, eine Verteilerplatte.
Hier muss es zwangsläufig durch die kleinen Löcher, somit verteilt es sich zu 100%.

Anschließend muss sich das Wasser verschiedene Wege suchen.. nach unten, wo sich nochmal eine Verteilerplatte befindet.


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2019)

Endlich mal einer der sein Filter-System lebt und nicht immer nur nach baut.
like


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2019)

Zu den Fragen würde ich mich gerne nochmal mit einklinken und nach Erfahrungswerten fragen, sofern sie denn Jemand schon gemacht hat. Sorry, wenn es OT ist.



samorai schrieb:


> Dann müsste das Wasser in der Japan-Matte auch mal quer laufen.
> Das Wasser sucht sich bekanntlich immer den leichtesten Weg.



Was wäre denn besser oder ggf. effektiver? Gibt es ein Richtig oder Falsch bei der Anordnung der Matten?
- horizontal oder vertikal durch die Matten?
- läuft das Wasser besser vertikal durch die offenen Spaltmaße zwischen den großen Matten (aber dann sucht sich das Wasser wieder den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und strömt an den Matten nur vorbei und kaum hindurch!?) oder wäre es gar sinnvoll, vertikal durch die Matten & Mattenstege, dann durch die Zwischenräume und dann wieder durch die Mattenstege?

Der Flow ist bei dem vertikalen Verlauf sicher besser.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen & Meinungen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Feb. 2019)

Meine Meinung ist, dass unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten im Filter gut sind. 
Jeder Lebensraum hat seine Bewohner.
Je mehr Lebensräume, desto vielseitiger die Bewohner, desto stabiler die Biologie.


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2019)

Also warum mein Japanmattenfilter so aussieht wie er aussieht hat folgende Hintergedanken:

1. Mein Japanmattenfilter ist nicht für die Feststofffilterung gedacht, dafür habe ich einen Trommelfilter vorgeschaltet.
    Ergo brauche ich keinen langen Weg und langsamen Flow wie in einem Bürstenfilter, das ist ein ganz anderes Prinzip
    und daher nicht vergleichbar.

2. Mein Japanmattenfilter ist ein Biologischer "Zwischenfilter", er soll daher den Flow nicht behindern.
    Die Bakterien können sich auch bei hohem Flow ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasserstrom schnappen.

3. Die Matten haben meiner Meinung nach keinen sehr großen Strömungswiderstand. Das Wasser in den Kanälen
    wird daher auch ein Stück weit in die Matten hineindiffundieren. Man kann sie daher nicht mit einem
    Schwamm(-druck-)filter vergleichen.
    Der Querschnitt von zwei DN110 Rohren (Trommelfilterauslass) verteilt sich bei mir auf einen Mattenfilterquerschnitt
    von 1,00 x 0,45 Metern = 0,45m² (!) Das Wasser hat also keine Not durch die Mattenkanäle zu rauschen,
    zumal der Filter ja komplett geflutet ist. Das wäre wohl ein bisschen anders wenn er frei im Raum "hängt" und
    das Wasser auf Grund der Erdanziehung von oben nach unten "hindurch fällt".

4. Wie einige Posts vorher schon in meiner Filterskizze angedeutet, wird das Wasser aus einer horizontalen Röhre
    über dem Filter verteilt. Also so ein ähnliches Prinzip wie Fabians Verteilerplatte um eine gleichmäßige
    Filterausnutzung zu erreichen.

5. Ich denke dass es für jeden Japanmattenfilter einen individuellen "optimalen Mattenabstand" gibt, abhängig von der
    Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und der Mattendicke. Unterschiedliche Abstände bringen da dann keine Effizienzsteigerung.

6. Das der Filter beim herausziehen eine gehörige Masse hat habe ich mir auch gedacht. Daher die Verteilung der Zugkraft
    auf möglichst viele gleichmäßig verteilte Punkte auf den Filter und mein sehr symmetrischer Filteraufbau.
    Und natürlich muss ich dann langsam ziehen, um dem Wasser genug Zeit zu geben zum aus dem Filter herauslaufen.

Aber, das sind alles nur meine theoretischen Überlegungen, ich kann mich da auch gewaltig irren


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist, dass unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten im Filter gut sind.
> Jeder Lebensraum hat seine Bewohner.
> Je mehr Lebensräume, desto vielseitiger die Bewohner, desto stabiler die Biologie.



Das finde ich auch, verschiedene Lebensräume im Filter bringen Stabilität. Deswegen setze ich auf Japanmatten + HelX.

Die unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich bei mir, im konkreten Fall des Mattenfilters, aus dem Abstand der Bakterien 
von den Strömungskanälen. Je tiefer die Bakterien in den Matten sitzen desto langsamer strömt an ihnen das Wasser vorbei.


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Das Wasser sucht sich bekanntlich immer den leichtesten Weg.
> Also gibt's bei gleichen Abstandshalter ggf nur die Hälfte an Ausnutzung des Filters.



Ja, aber das muss man vielleicht besser als dynamisches Gleichgewicht auffassen, sonst gäbe es trockene Bereiche im Filter ​



samorai schrieb:


> Oder ist es so, einer Macht vor und alle anderen machen nach?



Also ich kann da nur für mich selbst sprechen: Ich habe mir was bei meinem Filter gedacht.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2019)

Finde das auch wichtig, das es unterschiedliche Strömungsbereiche gibt - deswegen habe ich auch unterschiedliche Abstände eingebaut. 
Und bei mir muss sich das Wasser zwangsläufig eh verteilen, da es durch die Rieselplatte muss, anschließend nach den Japanmatten nochmal, es kann sich also auch unten keinen leichteren Weg suchen. 

Flowbremse gibt es nicht, dann wird die Wiremesh mehr aufgedreht


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2019)

Natürlich sind solche Fragen etwas OT.
Meine Frage bezieht sich mehr auf die “Verweilzeiten“ im Filter, schließlich war das vor 3-4 Jahren ein größeres Thema gewesen.
Ich denke dabei an alle Filter, wieso greift es nicht bei Japanmatten?
Ist dann die unterschiedlichen Fluss-Geschwindigkeit bei Japanmatten ausschlaggebender?


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2019)

Das Thema "Verweilzeiten" im Filter oder hier im speziellen bei Japanmatten bleibt doch gleichlautend, denke ich. Jetzt mal unabhängig von der Durchströmungsrichtung ist doch die Größe eines solchen Filter mit entscheidend, wie sich die Verweilzeiten ändern. Die Verweilzeiten lassen sich ja anhand der Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit entsprechend nach eigenen Wünschen und Belieben anpassen. Je größer - breiter oder länger - der Mattenfilterbereich ist, desto langsamer strömt es ja hindurch. Ich denke, dass auch bei Mattenfiltern eine gewisse Verweilzeit von Vorteil ist, gerade dann, wenn man betrachtet, dass Matten jeglicher Art schon weniger Besiedelungsfläche bieten.


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2019)

Also ist die Verweildauer = Filtergröße?
Angepasst auf den Teich.
Bio Filter 10%?


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2019)

Nein, das wäre zu einfach und dafür haben wir damals schon keine pauschalen Antworten gefunden, sondern das Ganze im Verhältnis Durchfluss, Größe und Menge & Art der Filtermedien betrachtet. So zumindest meine Meinung & Theorie.
Die Frage ist ja dann auch wieder, wie lange ist die Verweildauer angesetzt und dementsprechend natürlich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Pumpst Du den Teichinhalt 1 x in der Stunde oder 0,25 x in der Stunde durch den Filter. Da wäre es theoretisch egal, ob das dann 10 % oder mehr oder weniger Filtervolumen vom Teich sind. Auch einen großen Teichfilter kann man ja innerhalb einer Stunde oder gar schneller durchlaufen lassen. Man kann aber auch langsamer durchlaufen lassen. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man doch auch unterschiedliche Filtermedien mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten durchströmen kann. 10.000 l/h laufen durch eine 1 x 1 m große Kammer auch langsamer bzw. verweilen dort länger, als durch eine/in einer 0,5 x 0,5 m große/n Kammer. Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler? (Würde mich auch nicht mehr wundern.)
Das jetzt hier in diesem Thread abzuhandeln, wäre wahrscheinlich wieder OT...aber es werden ja immer wieder die Faktoren der besseren (optimierteren) Besiedelungsflächen neuerer Filtermedien angeführt, welche einer höhere Besiedelungsfläche für mehr Bakterien und somit einen schnelleren Durchlauf und weniger Filtervolumen erlauben. Oder ist der schnellere Durchlauf dafür gedacht, dass man das Wasser in kürzeren Intervallen den Filtermedien wieder zuführt, da es eben nicht ausreichend Verweilzeit hatte oder weil die vorhandene Menge an Medien doch zu wenig ist!? Ich weiß es nicht...und schreibe gerade vermutlich nur Blödsinn.


----------



## Aquaga (14. Feb. 2019)

Also die Verweilzeit ist für mich eine absolut irrelevante Größe. Sie ergibt sich als eine theoretische Zahl die errechnet werden kann
und ist für mich in etwa so relevant bzw. aussagekräftig wie die Anzahl der Schalungssteine mit denen ich meinen Filter gemauert habe.

Wichtig ist primär doch nur eine Sache:
Das Wasser muss am Ende schnell genug und in ausreichender Qualität wieder in den Teich zurück kommen,
sonst konzentrieren sich die Schadstoffe über die Zeit auf und am Ende kippt der ganze Tümpel.

Die Anpassung erfolgt über:
Variation von Filterart, Durchflussgeschwindigkeit, Filtervolumen und Filtergeometrie (und hieraus ergibt sich dann erst die theoretische Größe der Verweildauer).

Da es in jedem Filter unzählig viele Möglichkeit gibt welchen Weg ein Wassermolekül durch den Filter nimmt (z.B. wegen Verwirbelungen, "tote Ecken",...)
wird es auch eine sehr große Streuung der tatsächlichen Verweilzeiten geben.

Ein Denkfehler ist meiner Meinung nach daher die Verweilzeit mit der, nennen wir es mal "Wasser-Filtermedien-Kontaktzeit", in Verbindung zu bringen.
Da gibt es für jedes Filtermedium bestimmt einen optimalen Bereich.

Aber diese "WFKZ - Wasser-Filtermedien-Kontaktzeit" ist in meinen Augen auch nicht sooo wichtig. Sondern vielmehr nur explizit relevant wenn man
einen optimalen Filter unter Volumen- und/oder Durchflussgeschwindigkeits-Restriktionen bauen muss/möchte.

Sonst gilt: Wenn das Wasser am Ende des Filters noch nicht ok ist (weil z.B. das Filtermedium nicht optimal durchströmt wird),
dann macht man ihn halt eben a bisserl größer, bzw. stopft mehr Filtermedien rein oder ändert den Flow und ferdisch.


----------



## Aquaga (4. März 2019)

Wow,  schon wieder zwei Wochen rum seit dem letzten Post! In den vergangenen Tagen habe ich mich aber nicht nur entspannt, 
sondern auch wieder ein bisschen was geschafft, so dass es mal wieder Zeit wird neues zu berichten 

Zunächst einmal habe ich das gute Wetter genutzt um an der vorderen Pflanzenterrasse Bambus-Pflänzchen zu setzen.
Ich habe mich für den Jadebambus "Jiuzhaigou 1" entschieden, weil er in der Sonne schönes rötliches Holz ausbildet, sowie aufrecht und dicht wächst.
Als Horst bildender Bambus ist der Wurzeldruck auch nicht so hoch, so dass es in der etwas schmal geratenen Pflanzenterrasse 
(ich wollte lieber etwas mehr Teichfläche haben) keine Probleme geben sollte. 
Da meine Pflänzchen Sämlingsvermehrungen sein sollen, hoffe ich auf ein gesundes Wachstum  

Hier der Eintrag im Bambus-Lexikon:
http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/fargesia-spez-jiuzhaigou-1100.html

Aus Kostengründen hatte ich schon im Herbst 5 etwas größere Pflanzen gekauft und jetzt 4 davon mit dem Spaten geteilt 
Eine darf als Solitär weiterwachsen 
     
Sie sehen zwar momentan noch etwas gerupft aus und rollen die letzten verbliebenen Blätter, aber das liegt daran,
dass sie den Winter über in ihren Töpfchen verbringen mussten. Das wird schon bald wieder, hoffe ich.  

Dann gings an meine Erddeponie unter dem Carport...… zwei Container habe ich schon voll bis zum Rand geschippt. ​
   

Einen muss ich wohl noch machen bis ich das Zeugs los geworden bin.​  
  

Jetzt hoffe ich auf baldiges stabiles, warmes und trockenes Wetter um die Betonpalisaden mit Dach- und Sockelfarbe in einem dunklen anthrazit 
streichen zu können. Danach kann ich auch endlich den Zaun anbringen, die Pfosten habe ich ja bereits einbetoniert.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt mal wieder neues zu berichten …..  

Zunächst habe ich begonnen den neuen Gartenzugang neben dem Teich frei zu graben.
 

Die beiden großen Steine ganz links müssen noch 4 Meter nach rechts wandern und den alten Zugang verschließen.
Leider tun sie das nicht von alleine und ich weiß noch nicht genau wie ich das alleine schaffen könnte,
die Gartenbauer haben in unserer Region kein Interesse an so einem Miniauftrag.  
 


Nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit konnte ich allerdings in dieser Woche endlich einen anderen Bauabschnitt angehen:
Das Streichen der Betonpalisaden mit Dach- und Sockelfarbe in anthrazit.
Endlich: kein Wind, keine Nässe, keine Kälte für mindestens 24 Stunden und außerdem ein freier Nachmittag.
Yeah, 4 richtige! 

Da es jetzt von den Wetteraussichten her über Ostern sehr gut aussieht habe ich noch die Winterabdeckung demontiert
und den "Sichtschutz-Vorhang" gegen einen provisorischen Bretterzaun am Teichrand getauscht, solange der Gartenzaun noch nicht montiert ist
und der Teich sonst von der Straße aus frei einsehbar und zugänglich wäre. Es wird Zeit das der Bambus mal ans wachsen denkt 

 

Nebenher habe ich noch in dem weiter gemacht, in dem ich mich zwischenzeitlich wohl zu einem Experten weiterentwickle:
"Teich umplanen bevor er fertig ist". 

Also konkret: Der Filter wurde weiter optimiert. Mein Trommelfilter ist jetzt nicht mehr im Filterkeller sondern in die eine Hälfte  
der "Terrassenbox" gewandert, die die Kellertreppe neben dem Teich überspannt. Das entschärft mein Platzproblem ganz entscheidend! 

Ich habe hochgerechnet, dass die Technik (gefüllter Trommler, UVC, Luftpumpe, etc.) nicht über 100 kg wiegen wird.
Daher wurde zunächst auf der einen Seite die Dielenauflage massiv verstärkt:
           

Wie immer gilt: To be continued...….Mal sehen was ich jetzt noch über die Feiertage so fertig bekomme


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2019)

Hallo!
Für die Steine ist eine Sackkarre sehr Rücken freundlich und optimal.
Irgendwie Sichern, Fahrrad-Spanner oder so.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ron,
danke für den Tipp. Ich hab die kleineren Steine auch schon mit einer Sackkarre umgesetzt,
aber die beiden letzten Felsen sind einfach zu groß/schwer 
Kommt auf den Bilden nicht so gut raus aber der untere, längliche hat eine Größe von ca. 1,20 x 0,5 x 0,4 Meter !

Ich würde den ja gerne an der neuen Stelle für die Stützmauer als Basis ganz unten setzen und daher ganz lassen,
aber ich bin jetzt kurz davor die Flex auszupacken.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2019)

Ne Flex? Bohren und meißeln.


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2019)

Radlader oder ähnlich leichtes Gerät?


----------



## Aquaga (25. Apr. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Ne Flex? Bohren und meißeln.



Ja, mein Vater hat so ne Stein-Flex mit ner Riesenscheibe.
Ich könnte damit zumindest den langen dünnen halbieren


----------



## Aquaga (25. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Radlader oder ähnlich leichtes Gerät?


Das müsste ich mir beim Baumaschinenverleih ausleihen..... kann man das so als nicht-Profi?


----------



## DbSam (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Gabor,

eine Baufirma oder ein GalaBau in Deiner Umgebung sollte so ein Gerät haben.
Wenn Du alles vorbereitest, also:

Zugänglichkeit sicherst
die Steine am alten Platz freilegst
die neue Fläche planierst, verdichtest, so dass nur die Stein abgelegt werden müssen

und somit das Umsetzen nur ein kleiner technischer Akt ist ...
... dann sollte es kein Problem geben, wenn Du bei einer solchen Firma lieb anfragst - auch wenn diese eigentlich ausgelastet sind.

Es macht dann sicher auch keine Probleme, wenn Du vielleicht zwei, drei oder vier Wochen warten musst.
Wobei solch kleine Dinge oft sehr schnell erledigt werden. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Oder Du fragst mal im Bekanntenkreis herum.
Es ist oft erstaunlich, was für 'Maschinchen' manche privat im Hause haben ...

Wobei oft der Transport des Gerätes bei oben angeführten Unternehmen schon organisiert ist und dies daher insgesamt gesehen daher oft weniger Aufwand bedeutet.

PPS:


Aquaga schrieb:


> Das müsste ich mir beim Baumaschinenverleih ausleihen..... kann man das so als nicht-Profi?


Ja, ist aber für das bissel viel zu teuer - das rechnet sich gar nicht.


PPPS:
Wenn die Steine nur ein paar Meter verschoben werden sollen, dann kann man auch eine Seilzugwinde nutzen.
Ist zwar auch mühsam, aber geht ganz gut.
Die eingerahmten 'Dinger' habe ich damit etwas verschoben:
 

Ein paar Rundschlingen (umgs. auch :Schlupf) oder Hebegurte benötigt man noch zu solch einer Aktion ...


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2019)

Die Stein-Umsetzung habe ich erst mal wieder zurückgestellt und während der vergangenen warmen Tage
 über Ostern meine Buddha-Quelle in Betrieb genommen.

Nachdem ich endlich in einem Garten-Center einen passenden Bambusstab entdeckt habe
(nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn, gute Wandstärke damit der Stab nicht so schnell Sprünge bekommt),
habe ich mit einer 45mm Dimant-Lochsäge das obere Loch für den Bambusstab in die Mauer gebohrt.
 

Eine 1500er Pumpe (mit 21 Watt, gemessen mit einer Smart-Home-Steckdose) pumpt das Wasser
durch einen Schlauch den ich durch ein Hohlrohr in der Mitte der kleinen Mauer (da wo die beiden Wand-Schenkel
zusammen treffen) nach oben, bis in den Bambusstab geführt habe.
Die Wassermenge finde ich absolut ausreichend und mit meinem Handy kann ich den Brunnen nun bequem  ein und aus schalten.

Zu meiner Freude kam er auch gut bei den Fischen an, sie spielen gerne mit dem Wasserstrahl und den Bläschen.
Sie haben den Winter gut überstanden und sind nun wieder richtig aktiv geworden...
 

...und spielen auch mit anderen Dingen die in den Teich tunken


----------



## Aquaga (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, 
den heutigen Feiertag habe ich gut nutzen können, es gibt wieder Neues zu berichten. 

Während der Osterfeiertage hatte ich schon die Hölzer für mein "Bambus-Teichgitter" lasiert. 
Die Querstreben in "Kiefer" und die Senkrechten Latten im Farbton "__ Palisander". 
Heute wurde es zusammen geschraubt und am Teich installiert. 
  

Es soll verhindern das der Bambus, wenn er dann mal üppiger wächst, nicht den Rand zuwuchert, 
da ich dort mein zukünftige kleine Bonsai-Sammlung platzieren will.
     
Wenn der Bambus größer geworden ist (er wird wohl 3-4 Meter erreichen) wird er leicht bogig überhängen und den Bonsai Schatten spenden.

Dann haben die Bambuspflänzchen noch ne Lage Pinienrinde spendiert bekommen, ich habe in einem Bambusforum gelesen, dass sie das wohl mögen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Tröpfchenbewässerung für jede Pflanze und der Außenzaun kann endlich angebracht werden.
  

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich schon die letzten Löcher für die Zu- und Ableitungen des Trommlers gebohrt. Momentan ist er noch provisorisch in 
meiner Filterkette integriert. Mit einem Dreiwegehahn teile ich die zur Zeit ca. 12m³ pro Stunde auf die zwei Filterketten "Oase BioSmart" und "Trommler" auf.
Als nächstes wird endlich die 2m³ Biokammer foliert (für 200Liter __ Hel-X). Dann kann endlich der BioSmart abgebaut werden 
und mein System auf Schwerkraft umgestellt werden. 
       

Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich meinen undichten Skimmer mit einer neuen Gummidichtung und sehr üppig eingesetzten Innotec abgedichtet.
Heute wurde der Wasserstand dann um 12 cm, bis zur Mitte des Skimmer erhöht. 
  
Wenn die Rückwand morgen immer noch trocken ist wird nochmal um 5 cm erhöht, bis zum Endwasserstand.


----------



## Aquaga (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe einen kleinen grau/beigen Chagoi (glaube ich zumindest )  und der ist, wie es scheint, der größte Fan meines neuen Buddha-Brunnen.
Immer wenn ich ihn anstelle dauert es nicht lange und er lässt sich vom herunterplätschernden Wasser herumwirbeln (oder massieren?). 

Letztens hatte ich schnell genug mein Handy zur Hand:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Fh16KrQ3E&feature=youtu.be_


Kennt ihr das auch von euren Fischen? Haben die Spaß? Pure Lebensfreude wie mir scheint


----------



## Aquaga (17. Mai 2019)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für meinen kleinen Bau-Blog, es gibt Fortschritte zu vermelden 

Zunächst einmal hat die großzügige Neueindichtung meines Skimmers Erfolg gehabt, die Wand dahinter ist trocken geblieben.
Daher habe ich nun den Wasserstand auf das Maximum angehoben: Einen Fingerbreit unter dem Holzrand. 

Dann ging es an meine 'Kellertreppenboxteichterrasse'. Die Dielenauflage wurde geteilt und an beide Deckel Scharniere angeschraubt.
Jetzt kann ich die Technik-Seite und die Teichkrimskram-Seite bequem getrennt aufklappen.

     

Dann ging es weiter mit der Biokammer. Ich hatte die Kammer bisher über den Winter und im Frühling testweise als Sickergrube für meine
Schwammfilterreinigung und das Abwasser vom Trommelfilter genutzt, da ich meine Trommelfilterabwässer zukünftig vielleicht so entsorgen wollte.
Ich kann mich nun ruhigen Gewissens von dieser Idee verabschieden.
An alle die mit dem Gedanken einer Sickergrube spielen: Das reinigen ist eine unglaubliche Scheiß-Arbeit. 
Es riecht übelst nach Kläranlage und die Konsistenz bzw. Klebekraft des Boden-Algen-Fisch-Kacke-Gemisch ist schlimmer als Kleister.

Ich wollte nur schnell die Ablagerungen ausgraben und dann den Boden betonieren um die Kammer der eigentlichen Bestimmung nach
als Bio-Kammer nutzen zu können. Aber ich war letztendlich fast einen ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt.
Und wenn ich schon am graben bin habe ich halt noch ein bisschen weiter gegraben: Finale Tiefe von der Mauerkrone abwärts: 270 cm.
  

Das ergibt dann Abzüglich 10 cm Bodenplatte, die ich gestern noch betoniert habe, und 10 cm Randhöhe zum Teichniveau ​(Überstauungshöhe)
ein Kammer- Volumen von etwa 2 cbm für die biologische Reinigung mit __ Hel-X und Japanmatten.

Die Bio-Kammer hat nun auch endlich einen Deckel bekommen damit ist die Teichterrasse komplett:
  

Als nächstes wird die Kammer mit Folie ausgekleidet und ich kann dann endlich auf Schwerkraft umstellen 
und meine beiden aktuellen Filterketten (Trommelfilter und Oase Biosmart im Parallelbetrieb) 
auf eine reduzieren: TF > Hel-X > Japanmatten.


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gabor,

kleiner Tipp, oder Frage oder was auch immer:

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon das finale Konstrukt ist.
Wenn ja, dann würde ich die Bretter seitlich noch mit einem 'Lättchen' gegen Verwindung sichern.
Siehe Bild, in etwa so ...

  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aquaga (17. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Das ist noch gar nicht die aktuelle Version, hab glatt ein falsches Foto erwischt, das ist ein Zwischenstand  
Der hiergezeigte Deckel ist noch nicht halbiert. Ich habe ich den Deckel inzwischen noch mal in der Mitte geteilt.

Das ändert natürlich nix am Rand des einen Deckels. Von dem werden allerdings auch noch mal 15 -20 cm abgeschnitten, 
die dann nicht zum aufklappen sind, sondern fest auf dem Rand verschraubt werden. 
Auf diesem Rand wird dann ein hübsches Geländer aufgeschraubt, denn an der Seite geht die Außentreppe in unseren Keller runter. 
Die Stufen liegen da gute 2,5 Meter unterhalb der Box-Oberkante.....das ist momentan noch eine gefährliche Kante auf meiner Baustelle


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

In den Regenpausen und auch im leichten Nieselregen, habe ich an der Garten- und Teichtreppe weitergebaut.
Was anderes ging bei dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage ja leider nicht. Im einzelnen war das:

Die Grube für das Fundament ausheben und Frostschutz-Kies-Sand-Gemisch einfüllen und feststampfen.
Auch oben im Bild wo der Stampfer steht. Da ist der neue Garteneingang der später noch gepflastert wird.
 

Betonschalungssteine setzen und ein wenig Baustahl einbringen:
 

Alte Rasenkantensteine zur Probe aufsetzen, um auszuprobieren ob sie sich gut besteigen lässt.
Die Schalungssteine hatte ich vor dem Setzen noch mit der Flex unter dem Carport in der Höhe reduziert.
25 cm Stufenhöhe wäre doch etwas unbequem beim Treppe steigen gewesen.​ 

Und fertig ausbetoniert:
 

Oder doch nicht? Beim raufladen der Bilder heute Abend um 2 Uhr fiel mir auf einem Bild auf,
dass ich doch tatsächlich zu früh vorm Regen geflüchtet bin und sogar an zwei Stellen nicht fertig Betoniert hatte!    

Da hilft nichts...ich muss da SOFORT noch mal ran um im Zeitplan zu bleiben und ruhig schlafen zu können.
Der Beton muss ja aushärten bevor ich die Treppe mit Granitplatten verkleiden kann.  

Kleines Suchspiel, umkreise die beiden Fehler im Bild  ….. 
 

So, hab's behoben. Mit drei Eimern Beton, leise per Hand angemischt und in die Lücken gefüllt.

Auflösung gibt's später.... gute Nacht


----------



## PeBo (24. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Kleines Suchspiel, umkreise die beiden Fehler im Bild …..


  

Richtig ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2019)

Naja ich seh da noch mehr Fehler und ich hoffe es ist nicht dein einzigster Zugang zu Haus und Hof????


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207805
> 
> Richtig ?
> 
> Gruß Peter



Ja, Peter hat gewonnen!  

Und da ich schon mal dabei war habe ich mit dem dritten Eimer die beiden Treppenstufen darüber,
die auf gleicher Höhe sind, doch noch mit einander verbunden. Als Treppenabsatz sozusagen


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Naja ich seh da noch mehr Fehler und ich hoffe es ist nicht dein einzigster Zugang zu Haus und Hof????



Ohje nein, das wäre mühsam alle Wasser- und Bier-Kisten ohne Lotsen durch dieses Nadelöhr zu manövrieren


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Bierkästen, Bierflasche, Bier holen, Bier trinken, Frau hat kein Bier geholt, diese Begriffe tauchen in letzter Zeit immer häufiger auf  man sollte eventuell ein Unterforum Bier und alles drumherum eröffnen.

Am besten mit einem Sicherheits - Code damit Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren da nicht mitlesen können. 

PS.  Carsten sollte natürlich in diesem Unterforum dank seiner langjährigen Erfahrung Moderator werden


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> PS.  Carsten sollte natürlich in diesem Unterforum dank seiner langjährigen Erfahrung Moderator werden



Aber nur wenn er vorher einen aus gibt  ......


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn er vorher einen aus gibt ......


... nur wenn mir meine Frau den Bierlift genehmigt.
Wer soll denn das sonst alles schleppen, außer meine Frau?
lol


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Na ja, um das Grundbedürfnis befriedigen zu können, da müssen die Kisten samt Inhalt, in den Händen der Frau, das Haus irgendwie erreichen können.

Sooo sehr unwichtig finde ich das nun wieder überhaupt nicht. 


PPS:
*hüstelhust*
Die Treppe sieht steil und bissel 'ungemütlich' aus.
Es sieht nicht so aus, als hättest Du bei deren Planung die Schrittmaßregel irgendwie mit einbezogen ...
(Das rächt sich oft. Im besten Fall nur in leiser Flucherei ...*)

*: Sagt ein ehemaliger Besitzer einer Nebentreppe mit unbeachteter Schrittmaßregel


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PPS:
> *hüstelhust*
> Die Treppe sieht steil und bissel 'ungemütlich' aus.
> Es sieht nicht so aus, als hättest Du bei deren Planung die Schrittmaßregel irgendwie mit einbezogen ...
> ...



Ja, nach  und viel   gebe ich dir Recht, ich bin da ein klitzekleines Bisschen über dem Limit:

  

Die Schrittmaßregel geht glaube ich von einem Schrittmaß von 63 +/- 2 cm aus. Bei mir wären es 66 cm. 
Aber ich habe leider nur eine fest gegebene Anzahl von Stufen und eine feste Höhe die überbrückt werden muss 

Naja, eine minimale Komforteinbuße kann ich hinnehmen


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2019)

Gut, das geht ja noch. 
Manche Dinge sehen auf Bildern manchmal schlimmer aus oder auch besser.
Du wirst es bemerken ...

Das Schrittmaß meiner ehemalige Nebentreppe lag auch über dem Wert. Wieviel weiß ich nicht mehr, bzw. habe nicht explizit nachgemessen und mir gemerkt.
Die war begehbar, ohne Zweifel, aber man musste diese Treppe bewusster benutzen. Man musste bei den ersten zwei, drei Stufen immer schauen ...
Und ab und zu wurde dies auch bemängelt, manchmal auch von dem Mann meiner Frau, welcher dieses Machwerk damals vor vielen Jahren verbrochen hatte. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die neue Treppe steht dieses Jahr auch auf dem Plan ...


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2019)

Ja mit dem bewusster gehen hast du recht, ich würde das gerne auch noch etwas optimieren.

Aber beim Aufschütten des Eingangsbereiches ist mir heute eine Idee gekommen 
wie ich den Eingang ein wenig anders gestalten könnte und so mit dem
Koi-auf-Augenhöhe-Betrachtungs-Bereich hinter dem Tor noch ein paar cm höher komme.

So kann ich vielleicht noch 1 cm Stufenhöhe einsparen. 
Das  muss ich aber morgen im Hellen noch mal genau nachmessen.


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich sags mal so: ei  oder auch zwei Kästen Bier sind ja noch harmlos. Aber was ist wenn Frauchen mal neue Möbel oder so haben will 
Dann die schmale Treppe, wenn da jetzt noch eine Absturzsicherung rann kommt 
Naja, ich war es nicht


----------



## Aquaga (2. Juni 2019)

Nabend zusammen, bin wieder im Lande 



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: ei  oder auch zwei Kästen Bier sind ja noch harmlos. Aber was ist wenn Frauchen mal neue Möbel oder so haben will
> Dann die schmale Treppe, wenn da jetzt noch eine Absturzsicherung rann kommt
> Naja, ich war es nicht



Na, die Möbel kommen doch in Kartons durch die Haustür und werden an Ort und Stelle zusammengeschraubt 

Aber keine Sorge, der Gartenzugang ist nur ein Nebenzugang, da muss nix großes durch....... außer vielleicht mal eine Koi-Versandkiste


----------



## Aquaga (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
Gestern und heute gings bei mega tollem Wetter endlich wieder weiter mit dem Teichbau.

Beim Blick in die trostlose Leere meines Filterkeller ohne Filter...

 

… da mein Trommelfilter ja in die Box über der Kellertreppe gezogen ist, kam mir eine Idee:

Warum die Rohre vom Bodenablauf und vom Skimmer noch durch den leeren Filterkeller leiten?
Und dann auch noch die beiden Rohre vom Trommelfilter in die Biologie durch den Filterkeller?
Das kann man doch besser direkt mach, als eine  Rohrkeller zu bauen.

Der Skimmer ist eh noch nicht angeschlossen und die Leitung müsste auf dem folgenden Bild einfach nach oben an der Wand entlang gelegt werden
und dann unter dem TF-Schmutzwasserablauf durch die Wand geführt werden.

 

Das BA-Rohr wird aus der Filterkammer raus geleitet und soll dann neben dem Skimmer-Rohr durch die Wand in die Trommelfilterbox führen.
Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal die Wand zwischen Teich und Filterkeller rauskloppe habe ich 2,5 cbm mehr Teichvolumen. 

Aber neben Planungen machen habe ich auch real am Teich gearbeitet:

Leider hatte ich vor zwei Wochen noch alle fehlenden Löcher für die Wanddurchführungen gemacht  die müssen nun alle verlegt werden.

Begonnen habe ich mit den Löchern in der Biokammer, 2 x zubetoniert und 2 x neu:
        

Dann habe ich noch alle Fugen und Spalten in der Biokammer gespachtelt, in der nächsten Woche soll noch das Vlies und die Folie rein,
damit der Filter endlich auf voller Leistung laufen kann.

 

Am Samstagmorgen noch das Glasfasernetz an die Dämmplatten gespachtelt und dank des Bombenwetters am Sonntag Nachmittag
die beiden Wände am neuen Eingang mit Natursteinriemchen beklebt:

           


Und am Sonntag Vormittag gab's noch eine spezielle Arbeit. Mir ging es so wie Fabian vor ein paar Tagen: Rund um den Bodenablauf und auch darin 
haben sich Unmengen an Fadenalgen angesammelt und diesen verstopft. Da gibt's nur eine Lösung: ANBADEN !   

Bei 30 Grad Luft- und  20 Grad Wassertemperatur ist das aber keine Strafe.
Action-Fotos habe ich keine gemacht, meine Strandfigur habe ich noch nicht ganz erreicht. 

Nur eins vom Ergebnis kann ich liefern


----------



## Aquaga (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,

die letzten zwei Tage ging es weiter mit dem Teichbau:

Zunächst hat der Tragbalken der Kellertreppenbox an der Hauswand Verstärkung
in Form von zwei weiteren Schwerlastdübeln bekommen:
 

Dann wurde die Dielenunterkonstruktion verstärkt:
 

Hintergrund der Aktion ist, dass der Trommelfilter in die andere Ecke der Box ziehen soll
und ich nicht riskieren möchte dass mir das ganze mal auf den Kopf fällt wenn ich auf der Treppe bin. 
Mehr Latten gingen nicht mehr, aber als Nichtingenieur bin ich mal lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen. 

So habe ich genug Platz um dann den Trommelfilter optimal anschließen zu können.
Auf der Eingangsseite kann ich dann auch noch den dritten Eingang belegen,
an dem dann ein Mitten-Ablauf angeschlossen werden soll. ​
Alle drei Eingänge werden mit Zugschiebern, 
die auch in der Box Platz finden, getrennt regelbar sein.
  ​Auch der weitere Weg in die Biokammer ist so optimal: nur 40 cm gerade aus und man ist in der Biokammer.
Ein Novum für mich: Die Folienflansche in der Biokammer habe ich dieses mal mit PU-Bauschaum-Kleber eingeklebt!​Das ging schneller und bequemer als einbetonieren, mal sehen ob es hält. 
 





Doch zunächst gings weiter mit der Biokammer, analog der Teichfolierung im letzten Jahr  :

Vlies halb rein....
 

…. Regenpause

Vlies komplett rein....
 

… Regenpause.
Am Boden musste ich noch mal schnell Vlies im Baumarkt nachkaufen weil ich keine Reserve mehr hatte.
Da ich für mich die Frage: Was ist besser als Biokammervolumen?
Mit: Noch mehr Biokammervolumen!, beantwortet hatte und beim graben 60cm tiefer als geplant gegangen bin 


Dann: Folie rein, und.....
 

… Regenpause.


Jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr, dann wird die Folie halt morgen verschweißt! 

Wozu gibt's denn Feiertage!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Juni 2019)

Servus,

das war nicht das letzte mal, das wir da unten waren ..


----------



## Aquaga (20. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

....drei Wochen Urlaub.... und vorher sowie nachher einiges im Geschäft zu erledigen.
Kaum zu glauben das schon wieder zwei Monate seit meinem letzten Post rum sind. 


Jetzt reiche ich erst mal eine Zusammenfassung des Juni nach:

Drei Tage vor meinem Urlaub habe ich es doch noch geschafft die 2.000 Liter Biokammer fertigzustellen.
Leider wurde sie erst im dritten Versuch dicht, nachdem ich eine neue Folie gekauft hatte.
Die alte Folie, die ich noch vom Teichbau im letzten Jahr aufgehoben hatte, ließ sich an kritischen Stellen (Ecken )
einfach nicht mehr gescheit verarbeiten. Ganze Zwei Wochen hat mich diese Biokammeraktion in Atem gehalten und einiges an Nerven gekostet.

Eine erste Probefüllung bis zur Hälfte.....
 

…. und endlich dicht!
 

Als nächstes ging es an die Japanmattenfüllung und meine Medienauflage...
    
Den großen Japanmattenblock den ich schon vor Wochen gebastelt hatte habe ich doch noch erst mal in kleinere handlichere Pakete zerteilt.
Die Medienauflage habe ich aus HT-Rohren gebastelt die mit Kabelbindern an einer Kunststoffgitterplatte befestigt sind. Die Füßchen wurden zum Schutz der Folie mit Teichvlies umwickelt.

... Pobeaufbau bestanden!
 
 

Da ich auch __ Hel-X zur Biologischen Filterung verwenden möchte brauche ich eine Filterkammertrennung.
Erst mal provisorisch aus Holz. Ist zwar nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut, aber so habe ich erst mal Ruhe für die nächsten Jahre.
   

 
In den vorderen Teil kommt 14er schwebendes Hel-X. Ich habe zwei Säcke á 100 Liter einer günstigen
"Produktionsumstellungscharge" von schwarz auf weiß bestellt. Die Hel-X-Teile sind daher leicht grau mit schlieren drin.
Aber mich stört es nicht und den Bakis darauf ist es denke ich auch vollkommen schnuppe... 

Da sich laut Wettervorhersage in den Tagen meiner Abwesenheit viele heiße Tage einstellen sollen habe ich noch
einen Großeinkauf für eine automatische Teich- und Gartenbewässerung getätigt:
Zwei Wassercomputer, 2 Tröpfchenbewässerungssysteme und 2 Flächenbewässerungssysteme sollen meinen Koi-Teich,
den kleinen Terrassenteich und den restlichen Garten am Leben erhalten.
 

4 Tage vor der Abreise wurde alles zum großen Testlauf aufgebaut und......... zu wenig Wasserdruck in der Gartenleitung   

Also auf Notfallprogramm geswitched: Drei mal für 10 Minuten Wasser am Tag in den Teich leiten (überschüssiges Wasser
läuft über den Überlauf kontrolliert ab) und morgens und abends den Rasensprenger an, der auch das umliegende Gebüsch erreicht.
Rund um den Rasen wurden auch alle unsere Topfpflanzen aufgestellt, denen ich ja eigentlich jeweils einen eigenen
Tröpfchenspender spendieren wollte.

Für die Bambus- und Thuja-Hecke um den Koiteich herum hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht.
In den letzten Tagen vor der Abreise wurden die aber noch mehrmals kräftig unter Wasser gesetzt,
in der Hoffnung auf Überleben und wenige Verluste.

Überleben sollten auch meine Fische. Die Goldis im Terrassenteich finden genug, das war schon mal kein Problem.
Meine drei Aquarien und der Koiteich wurden aber noch mit Futterautomaten aus gestattet.

Am Abend vor der Abfahrt bin ich noch mal in den Teich gehüpft und hab den Bodenablauf von Algen befreit.
Die Fadenalgen und ich haben dieses Jahr einen erbitterten Kampf auszufechten. 
 

Dann hieß es Ende Juni: "Ich bin dann mal drei Wochen weg!"


----------



## Aquaga (21. Aug. 2019)

Weiter geht's mit dem Juli, nach meiner Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub war der Monat ja schon halb rum.

Als ich zufällig am Kölle Zoo in Stuttgart vorbei fuhr setzte ich spontan den Blinker um schnell einen Ersatzsprudelstein zu kaufen.
Doch da gibt's ja nun auch Koi und ich konnte mir einen Blick in die Becken nicht verkneifen.

Viel Spannendes gab's da, bei schon so weit fortgeschrittener Saison, nicht mehr zu sehen.
Nur ein Fisch fiel mir direkt auf und es kam wie es kommen musste, die Weiterfahrt traten wir gemeinsam an.

  
Varietät: Showa
Züchter: Hirasawa
Alter: Nissai
Größe: um die 30 cm

  
Ich würde sagen es ist ein _Kindai Kuchibeni Shōwa,_ da die weiße Farbe überwiegt und er an der Oberlippe 
(wirklich total zentriert!) einen dünnen roten Strich hat. Sein Schwarz hat er aber noch nicht vollständig ausgebildet,
es drückt hier und da noch durch und wird, so hoffe ich, noch etwas intensiver.

Da er aus einem Sammelbecken mit verschiedenen Kategorien kam und der Preis meiner Meinung nach 
wirklich sehr gut war (ich glaube der Verkäufer hatte sich in der Kategorie geirrt, war nicht der Koi-Spezialist bei denen), 
ist er quasi von alleine in den Beutel gehüpft.  

'Ich konnte da wirklich nix machen' hatte ich meiner Frau erklärt, .... aber ihr Blick blieb skeptisch.  

Ich hatte für dieses Jahr ja eigentlich keine Neuzugänge geplant, da das Budget in die Fertigstellung von Teich, 
Gartenmauer und Gartentor fließt, aber jetzt habe ich endlich einen Showa in meiner Sammlung.  *freu*

Der Neuankömmling wurde neugierig begrüßt …..
  


... und schnell in die Gruppe aufgenommen.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es ist ein _Kindai Kuchibeni Shōwa_


Kann man gerade so durchgehen lassen 
Sollte das Sumi, also das Schwarz noch mehr rauskommen und mehr vom weiß bedecken, würde ich ihn aber nicht mehr als Kindai durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Aquaga (21. Aug. 2019)

Direkt nach meiner Rückkehr gab's zunächst noch eine neue Runde im Fight 'Fadenalge vs. Gabor',
die ich erneut mit einem Punktsieg für mich entscheiden konnte. 
  
Ein K.O. ist mir leider wieder nicht geglückt und die nächste Runde wird wohl im 
gewohnten zwei-Wochen-Rhythmus anstehen.  

Dann habe ich ein Loch in die Wand der Kellertreppenbox geflext, durch das zukünftig die drei Zuleitungen 
für den Trommelfilter laufen werden und den Skimmer so wie den Bodenablauf neu angeschlossen.
  
  

Danach wurde der Trommelfilter wie schon angekündigt von gepumpt auf Schwerkraft umgestellt und 
in der Box auch umgesetzt, so dass die beiden Ausläufe direkt in den Biofilter münden. 
Auf dem Bild ist noch die Pumpversion mit trocken aufgestellter Pumpe zu sehen. 
Er ist also noch mal ein Stückchen nach rechts gewandert:
  

Der Rest des Monats stand im Zeichen der neuen Gartentreppe. 

Dafür wurden die zwei großen Felsen vor dem geplanten Garteneingang zunächst zerkleinert
und dann in mein Steinlager weggerollt.
  

Platz für mein neues Werk! 
 

Als erstes hatte ich zwei Eingangsstufen in unseren Garten betoniert
und dann meinen Koi-Betrachtungs-Platz gepflastert.
  
Die Teichrand-Höhe ist hier nun perfekt auf meine Körpergröße abgestimmt,
so dass ich mich mit den Ellenbogen bzw. Unterarmen im Stehen bequem auf den Teichrand 
aufstützen kann und so mit den Koi beim Füttern quasi auf Augenhöhe bin. 

Die Beton-Treppenstufen der Teichtreppe, die ich bereits im Mai gegossen hatte, wurden nun alle mit Granitplatten 
als Trittflächen versehen und die Wände mit Natursteinriemchen verkleidet, wie ich sie bereits bei der 
Gestaltung des Buddha-Brunnen verwendet hatte; als verbindendes Designthema sozusagen.

Bevor ich die Teichtreppe verkleidet habe hatte ich aber erst noch die mittlere Stufe etwas verbreitert, 
da sie ja nun quasi als Treppenabsatz fungiert. 
  
​Vom Gehweg aus muss man nun also 2 Stufen besteigen um in den Garten zu kommen.
  

Vom Koi-Platz geht es 3 weitere Stufen hinauf, um auf Gartenniveau zu kommen
und von da aus wieder 3 Stufen hinauf zur Teichterrasse.
  

Tja, und damit war dann auch schon der Juli gelaufen.


----------



## Aquaga (22. Aug. 2019)

Die erste Hälfte des August....

.... habe ich sägender und streichender Weise verbracht.
           

Denn: In diesem Monat soll endlich das Gartentor errichtet werden!

Die Einzelteile sind nun alle mehrfach gestrichen und müssen 'nur noch' zusammen gebaut werden.

Wer sich das letzte Juli-Bild genau angesehen hat wird bereits die Fundamentsetzung für die ersten beiden Pfostenträger,
jeweils links und rechts von der Eingangstreppe, bemerkt haben. Jetzt kamen jeweils links und rechts noch einer hinzu
und die ersten drei Pfosten wurden eingeschraubt.
  

An der linken Seite wurde noch das Zaunelement eingebaut und rechts eine kleine halbhohe Mauer 
hinter das noch aufzubauenden rechte Zaunelement gesetzt:
  

Damit sind wir wieder up to date


----------



## Aquaga (27. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt vom vergangenen Wochenende neue Fortschritte zu vermelden.

Gestartet wurde erst mal mit einem Teichfrühstück...…. für Koi und Halter.
 

Dann ging's weiter mit einer kleinen Sache, die mich aber schon seit langem störte:
Die fehlende Seitenplanke an meinem schon vorgestellten Koi-Betrachtungs Platz.
 

Seit diesem Wochenende sprechen wir hausintern nur noch von der "Koi-Bar" 
 

Dann ging's weiter mit Holzarbeiten:
Ich habe endlich mein zweiflügliges Gartentor einbauen können.
Wie alles am Tor hatte ich vorher alle Bretter dreifach lasiert.
 

Hinten fehlen noch die Diagonalstreben. Ich bin mir da aber noch nicht so sicher wie ich die anbringen soll,
da ich zwischen dem oberen Band und dem unteren Band ja noch eine weitere Verstärkung habe,
auf der der Überwurf montiert ist. Da gibt ja theoretisch dann mehrere Möglichkeiten.
 

Das linke Seitenelement bekam noch schwarze Zierleisten.
 

Schnee im Sommer?.....Ne, wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne 
 

Mein Holzlager nimmt nun gottseidank endlich etwas ab.
 

Hinter dem kleinen Mäuerchen wurde der Koi-Betrachtungs-Platz um eine gepflasterte Ecke erweitert...
     

.... und da mir das Mäuerchen dann optisch doch zu niedrig war noch mal durch eine betonierte Mauerkrone erhöht.
Muss ich halt vorne noch mal neu streichen, was soll's.
Wie man auch erkennen kann habe ich noch den letzten H-Pfostenträger gesetzt.
 

Leider etwas unscharf aber zum Schluss noch ein Bild vom stolzen Baumeister,
der gerade noch mit der untergehenden Sonne den letzten Torpfeiler errichtet hat.


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Hinten fehlen noch die Diagonalstreben.



Hallo Auquga!

Von den Bändern zum Schloß! 
  
Ist zwar keine TZ, aber so stützen sich die Bänder gegenseitig.


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2019)

@samorai: Super, vielen Dank! Ich war mir da total unschlüssig 

Ich habe gerade heute Abend festgestellt, dass die Bretter oben schon beginnen ein Treppchen zu bilden.
Wahnsinn wie schnell das geht!


----------



## Aquaga (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Leute,
gestern ist es nun doch noch einmal in diesem Jahr passiert..... ich habe einen Neuzugang im Teich zu vermelden 

Als ich mir letzte Woche eine gebrauchte CubeMedic LED Salzwasserbeleuchtung abholte, erfuhr ich,
dass der Besitzer nach 20 Jahren seinen Koi-Teich auflöst!
Die besten Fische waren zwar schon weg aber es schwamm da noch eine Konishi Chagoi-Dame: Yonsai mit 66 cm....... hmmmm 

Nach ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen, wollte ich sie dann doch haben, als Leitfisch der endlich Ruhe in meinen nervösen Haufen bringt.
Die drei Besten hatte schon ein reicher Österreicher geholt der mit Mikroskop aufschlug und Abstriche von den Fischen machte....
alle ohne Befund. Von daher ist es also kein großes Risiko für mich den Chagoi zu übernehmen.

Am Vorabend der Abholung habe ich erstmal den Teich leicht aufgesalzen.
 

Einen passenden Karton hatten wir leider nicht gefunden, also musste der Beutel gut gepolstert so in den Kofferraum.
 

Zu Hause hatte ich Glück dass gerade ein Nachbar vorbei kam. Zusammen hatten wir die Tüte an den Teich getragen und
die immer noch mega gechillte Dame in die Bowl verfrachtet, wo sie erst mal in Etappen mein Wasser kennen lernen konnte.
 

 

Sie wurde mir als total gutmütig, handzahm und ideale Besetzung als Leitfisch verkauft und ja, da hatte der Verkäufer absolut recht.
Sie lies sich schon jetzt von mir ohne Zicken anfassen! 

Als es an's Umsetzen in den Teich ging stellte ich fest, dass mein Umsetzschlauch zu kurz war..... Mist! 
Da ich noch nie einen so großen Fisch in der Hand hatte habe ich mich auch nicht getraut sie per Hand umzusetzen. 
Also rein mit der Bowl in den Teich und dann per Hand über den Rand lupfen.
 

Die Neue wurde schnell begrüßt und freundlich in die Gruppe aufgenommen,
auch wenn sie größenmäßig in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt als der Rest 
      
 

Leider war's gestern beim Umsetzen schon Dunkel. Heute der erste Blick aus dem Treppenhausfenster: Alles OK!
 

Beim morgendlichen Teichbesuch konnte ich mir dann doch nicht ein bisschen Futter verkneifen.  
      

Lustig wie klein meine ehemals "Großen" jetzt wirken.


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Als es an's Umsetzen in den Teich ging stellte ich fest, dass mein Umsetzschlauch zu kurz war..... Mist!


Und das nächste mal nimmst einfach die Transporttüte als Umsetzschlauch, viel besser für den Rücken


----------



## muh.gp (30. Aug. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Einen passenden Karton hatten wir leider nicht gefunden, also musste der Beutel gut gepolstert so in den Kofferraum.



Mensch, Gabor, hättest auch mal am Dienstag fragen können, hatte noch Kartons im Keller... 

Aber hat ja alles gut geklappt. Viel Spaß mit der Dame. Werde sie mir demnächst live ansehen!


----------



## Aquaga (30. Aug. 2019)

@troll20 : Ja, da hast du recht. Aber da wir zu zweit waren wars nicht schwer die halb volle Bowl in den Teich zu setzen.

Das Nachbarpärchen, die mir schon geholfen hatten die Tüte aus dem Auto zu wuchten, 
ist geblieben bis die Chagoi Dame im Teich war. Fanden die total spannend.... und ihr Hund auch. 
Der lies sich dann nicht mehr wegziehen vom Teich, so fasziniert war der von den bunten Fischen. 
Und ich hab jetzt schon ein paar mal beobachtet wenn die nun mit ihm Gassi gehen, an unserem Grundstück vorbei,
haben die Mordsprobleme ihn zum weitergehen zu bewegen. Er bleibt immer vor dem Tor stehen und will zum Teich 


@muh.gp : Oh ja man, da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht! 

Freue mich schon wenn du mal wieder bei mir vorbei schaust..... hat sich doch ein bisschen was getan seit deinem letzten Besuch


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2019)

Moin Leute,

der Start in den Herbst ist gut geglückt. Denn es gab noch mal Zuwachs im Teich,
da ich noch einen Händlergutschein hatte und über zwei putzige Tosai gestolpert bin,
die ich schon länger auf der Einkaufsliste hatte: Einen Budo Goromo und einen Asagi.
   

Der Budo Goromo misst 26 cm und ist von Oofuchi …..
   

...… und der Asagi ist von Yamajyu und misst 22cm.
    

Beide wurden gut in die Gruppe aufgenommen.
Ich weiß, es ist schon recht spät für Umsetzungen, aber beide sind total fit und werden von mir täglich in Augenschein genommen.
Wenn was kritisch laufen sollte kommen sie halt in eine 800 Liter Innenhälterung.

Baumäßig ging es auch wieder voran, jetzt abends leider wieder bei Flutlicht. 
 

Auffälligste Neuerung: Der rechte Zaunflügel des Tores ist endlich auch eingebaut.
So langsam wirkt mein Bauwerk komplett .... aber es gibt noch einige Upgrades die ich in den nächsten Wochen einbauen werde.
 

Die Nische neben der Treppe wurde mit Riemchen beklebt und die Minimauer hat einen Mauerabschluss
aus Granit aufgeklebt bekommen.
      

Wie ich schon angekündigt hatte, wird mein Teich im Frühjahr oder Frühsommer im nächsten Jahr noch mal ein letztes Mal erweitert.
Neben der kleinen Flächenerweiterung wird der Wasserstand angehoben. Dadurch werde ich eine Wassertiefe von 2,10 erhalten
und die Randhöhe wird sich von derzeit 12,5 cm auf 7,5 cm verringern. Das bringt mir ca. +15% Volumen!

Meine Frage ist aber, wohin mit dem zusätzlichen Bodenablauf (BA2)?
Ich habe mal eine Skizze eingefügt, macht das Sinn? Geplanter Flow ist 25 m³/h.
 
Oder wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: lieber auch BA1 versetzen und beide zueinander in die Mitte rücken?
Ich wäre dankbar da noch mal die ein oder andere Meinung von ein paar Experten hören zu können. 


Bis bald, mit neuen Berichten vom Bau-Herbst-Endspurt 2019.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2019)

Moin,

hehe kaum ist die Baustelle fertig, geht's an die nächste. So muss das  
Den Goromo hättest Du übrigens auch weiter schicken können 

Die beiden BA würde ich nicht zu weit zueinander rücken, dann sammelt sich der Dreck in den Ecken. 
Die Skizze zeigt die Draufsicht oder? Wie sieht es unten links mit der Ecke aus? Kann man ggf. dort noch einen BA installieren?


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hehe kaum ist die Baustelle fertig, geht's an die nächste. So muss das
> Den Goromo hättest Du übrigens auch weiter schicken können



Hmmmmm, ..... aber da kommt er ja fast her, vom Rande des Pots sozusagen.

Hatte ihn und seinen Kumpel persönlich abgeholt, als wir die Schwiegereltern am Wochenende besucht hatten.
Ein weiteres Reisen lehnt er nun leider ab  ...... sorry


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die beiden BA würde ich nicht zu weit zueinander rücken, dann sammelt sich der Dreck in den Ecken.
> Die Skizze zeigt die Draufsicht oder? Wie sieht es unten links mit der Ecke aus? Kann man ggf. dort noch einen BA installieren?



Hallo Ida,

ja, das ist die Draufsicht.

Ich kann leider nur drei Zuläufe direkt an meinem Trommler anschließen. 
Und die sind mit 2 BA + 1 Skimmer alle belegt, sonst müsste ich mit einer Sammelkammer arbeiten,
was aber gewisse Nachteile mit sich bringt.

Ich glaube bei 25m³ Flow in der Summe wäre es auch zu wenig Flow für drei BA und sie würden sich
zu schnell mit Ablagerungen zusetzen.

Ich hatte geplant in Schmutzecken kleine Sprudelsteine zu installieren, so dass das Wasser da gut in Bewegung bleibt.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> aber da kommt er ja fast her, vom Rande des Pots sozusagen.


Ja isset denn! 
Hättest bei mir zum Schnaken vorbeikommen können und der Karton wäre dann so ganz von selbst bei mir geblieben  



Aquaga schrieb:


> ch kann leider nur drei Zuläufe direkt an meinem Trommler anschließen.


Achso, schade dann hat es sich erledigt. 
Die Koi werden sicher ihr übriges tun, den Dreck auch etwas in die Richtung vom BA zu schieben. Bei Sprudelsteinen wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob die das überhaupt schaffen. 
Bei mir bleibt um den Sprudler genug Zeugs liegen, das bewegt sich keinen cm  
Durch die Folie kommst Du an der Stelle wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, sonst hätte man eventuell einen kleinen Luftheber in DN50 noch installieren können der von Zeit zu Zeit die Ecke "auspustet".


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ja isset denn!
> Hättest bei mir zum Schnaken vorbeikommen können und der Karton wäre dann so ganz von selbst bei mir geblieben



Also wenn dat so is komm ich auch beim nächsten Mal gerne auf'n Schnak vorbei ...... nur vielleicht ohne Böxken.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Sep. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hier das Wochenend-Update 

Der Samstag stand ganz im Zeichen der Arbeiten am Tor.
Zunächst hatte der rechte Zaunteil nun auch seinen Abschlussbalken und schwarze Zierleisten bekommen.
 

Als nächstes ging's an mein Gartentor-Upgrade:

Die Koi-Bar (das ist der Platz hinter dem Tor ) bekommt eine Überdachung spendiert,
so kann ich auch bei Wind und Wetter vor Regen, Hagel und Schneeschauer geschützt,
mit meinen Koi Zeit verbringen.

Als erstes wurden die beiden, bereits in der letzten Woche gestrichenen, weiteren Pfeiler in einer quadratischen Grundfläche gesetzt.
Dann habe ich den schon montierten und ehemals als Firstbalken gedachten Torabschluss zum Schwellenbalken umgearbeitet...
 

...und um weitere drei Schwellenbalken ergänzt, alle schön mit der japanischen Handsäge zugeschnitten.
        

Darauf wird im nächsten Schritt ein Pyramidendach gesetzt.
 


Leider hat es den ganzen Sonntag über mehr oder weniger stark geregnet, so dass ich mit den Holzarbeiten erst mal nicht weiter machen konnte.
Eigendlich wollte ich da die Diagonalstreben an den beiden Torflügeln montieren, so wie von @samorai vorgeschlagen.
Die Beiden Flügel hängen leider nun schon sehr arg durch. 

Dafür habe ich endlich die Granit-Stufen der alten Gartentreppe ausgegraben....
 

... und das Loch (vorne links) mit der Erde des kleinen Erdhügels (hinten rechts) vom Aushub der neuen Garten-/Teichtreppe zugeschüttet.
 

Endlich ist der störende Haufen, der immer im Weg war, weg. Hab's ganz schön lange vor mir hergeschoben.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Sep. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auch in dieser Woche gab es Fortschritte bei meinen Feierabend-Baumaßnahmen:

Zunächst habe ich an den Dächern für die beiden Zaunteile, links und rechts neben dem Eingangstor, weitergebastelt.
     

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Dachabdeckung, aber da habe ich schon eine Idee.....



Außerdem habe ich die Fläche für meinen Japangarten frei geräumt, indem ich zwei größere Büsche umgesetzt habe.
Danach habe ich im Schweiße meines Angesichts drei dicke Natursteinplatten und einen Findlingsstein die Böschung hinaufgewuchtet/gerollt.
 

Aus den drei Platten habe ich begonnen den "Teeweg" zu meinem für 2020 geplanten japanischen Teehäuschen zu bauen.
       

Ein letzter, dreieckiger Stein fehlt noch, da muss ich noch ein bisschen in meinem Steinlager suchen und zur Not
mit dem Vorschlaghammer etwas Hand anlegen - nach dem Motto "Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht". 



Bei dem guten Wetter habe ich auch endlich die Diagonalstreben an meinen beiden Torflügeln anbringen können.
Die Torflügel sind jetzt schön schwer, liegen super in der Hand und wirken stark wie bei einem Burgtor.


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Die Torflügel sind jetzt schön schwer, liegen super in der Hand und wirken stark wie bei einem Burgtor.



Sieht mächtig gelungen (geil) aus.

Hallo Herr Burgverwalter!


----------



## Aquaga (17. Sep. 2019)

Moin Leute,

am vergangenen Wochenende bin ich nicht untätig gewesen. Gestartet wurde zunächst mit grober Schwerstarbeit:
Dem zurechthauen einer Natursteinplatte und anschließendem Transport zum Einsatzort, eine Böschung hinauf....
  

Nun ist mein Natursteinweg im Stile der typischen Wege in einem Japanischen Teegarten fertig. 
War schon recht anstrengend gewesen, die verlegten Natursteine haben eine Stärke von 20 bis 30 cm!
Aber dafür hat man darauf nun einen tollen, satten Tritt, da wackelt nichts beim drüber laufen.
  

Zur Erholung habe ich mich dann erst mal mit leichten Drahtarbeiten beschäftigt und den Gartenzaun an den Pfosten angebracht.
            

Den Rest des Wochenendes habe ich mich mit ebenfalls leichten Holzarbeiten befasst, die sich dann doch als trickreicher herausstellten als gedacht.
Mit einem Fein Multimaster, da ich nix anderes zur Hand hatte, habe ich die Aussparungen für meine versenkten Griffe "ausgefräst". 
Das ging leider nicht immer so präzise wie erhofft  .….. sieht aber trotzdem ganz schick aus 
        

Diese Griffe kommen glaube ich vom Bootsbau und sind für mich Ideal: Endlich keine eingeklemmten Finger mehr beim Deckel schließen! 
Ich habe sehr günstige (aber in guter Qualität und sehr schöner Optik) aus Edelstahl ohne Integrierte Feder genommen, 
für gerade mal 6,99 € das Stück inklusive Versand!

Da die Griffe ja waagrecht montiert werden und auf meinem Deck kein Wellengang zu erwarten ist  bleiben auch so einklappt liegen
und man kann nicht drüber stolpern. Warum also 50 Euro oder mehr für einen Luxusgriff ausgeben.
  

Zum guten Abschluss hatte ich endlich noch schnell eine fehlende Seitenplanke über der Treppe abgemessen, zurecht geschnitten und angebracht.
Jetzt sieht's auch da ordentlich aus


----------



## Aquaga (1. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

die dritte September-Woche war recht abwechslungsreich.

So hat die  Kellertreppenbox endlich ein wichtiges Upgrade bekommen: Das fehlende Geländer!

Dafür wurden drei kesseldruckimprägnierte Standard-Pfosten aus dem Baumarkt mehrfach lasiert
und haben dann mit der Lochsäge ein schönes Loch für das Handgeländer bekommen (in Form eines 40mm Bambusrohres).
 

Die Terrassendielenunterkonstruktion habe ich sicherheitshalber unter den Pfostenaufnahmen mit einem weiteren Balken verstärkt.
 

Alles zusammenmontiert sieht's dann so aus:
 

Ein Weiteres Upgrade hat meine Trommelfilterspülwasserentsorgung bekommen:
Ich kann nun wählen ob direkt in die (nahegelegene) Botanik geleitet oder ob erst in einer (noch anzuschließenden) Zisterne
zwischengespeichert werden soll, um dann mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe weiter entfernt liegende Gartenbereiche bewässern zu können.
      

Ein letztes "nachtreten" der fiesen Fadenalgen habe ich noch zu vermelden: Durch das Aufsalzen aufgrund der letzten Neuzugänge
habe ich so gut wie keine Fadenalgen mehr im Teich. Ein letzter Klumpen hat sich jedoch um den Schwimmerschalter gewickelt,
so dass dieser dann blockierte.
Der Trommler stellte daraufhin programmgemäß nach zu langem Dauerspülen den Betrieb ein wodurch die Pumpe in der Biokammer das
dortige Niveau erheblich senkte und den Teich zum Überlaufen brachte. War aber nicht schlimm, wollte eh einen Wasserwechsel  machen.
 

Abschließend war noch Frau Doktor zum Herbstcheck am Teich.
Die Vergesellschaftung der vier Neuzugänge dieses Jahr aus drei verschiedenen Quellen hat gut geklappt.
Nur ein paar Hakensaugwürmer hat sie gefunden. Dafür gab's dann gleich Medis für die Fische und damit ist dann alles im grünen Bereich.

Nun ja, fast. Meine Fische sind jetzt erst mal auf Diät, denn die neue Fischfutterkombi die ich seit ein paar Monaten füttere hat es in sich.
Ich hätte vielleicht doch die Menge am Futterautomaten etwas reduzieren sollen. Da ich von 100% Swim auf 50/50 Swim und Sink
umgestiegen bin kommt nun zu viel raus und die Horde neigt jetzt ein klein wenig zur Moppeligkeit.


----------



## krallowa (1. Okt. 2019)

Schaut doch gut aus, Respekt

Auf kleinstem Raum
Ein Fischteichtraum

Mach mal bitte ein Foto (wenn möglich) von den moppeligen Fischen.
Nur mal so zum Vergleich, denke mal meine sind auch zu moppelig, hehe.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Aquaga (2. Okt. 2019)

Hallo @krallowa und alle anderen 

Hier sind mal zwei Bilder meiner Koi die ich heute morgen noch schnell geschossen habe.

Soragoi + Neuzugang Goromo: Ja, bei dem auf Erhaltung gefütterten Neuzugang wird der Unterschied sehr deutlich 
  

Soragoi und Ochiba Shigure, wie immer im Zentrum der Fütterung 
  

Besonders üppig beim Umfang im Verhältnis zur Körperlänge und sortiert in der Reihenfolge des Appetits sind meine drei Mädels:

Soragoi (die Verfressenste in meinem Teich, ist auch schon mal den letzten Pellets in den Skimmer gefolgt und im Trommler wieder aufgetaucht ),
Ochiba Shigure (sieht im Sommer immer aus wie ein Soragoi weil sie temporär, bis auf zwei kleine Stellen am Kopf, alles Orange am Körper verliert )
Ginrin Yamabuki (erstaunlich, dachte immer Ginrin würden sich beim Futtern etwas zurück halten , leider oben nicht mit im Bild)

Da es alles Mädels sind und bisher noch niemand in meinem Teich abgelaicht hat dachte ich das wäre halt etwas üppigerer Laichansatz


----------



## Teich4You (2. Okt. 2019)

Der Goromo ist einfach schlank.
Den Soragoi finde ich nicht zwingend fett.
Der hat glaube ich eher eine ungünstige Körperform, so das er mehr bauchig wird. 
Aber dazu müsste man mal mehr Fische bisschen besser ablichten um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## Aquaga (2. Okt. 2019)

Hallo @Teich4You .

Naja, FrauDoktor war ja zum Herbstcheck am Teich und hatte den Ginrin Yamabuki auch in der Hand. 
"Fett sind sie nicht aber etwas moppelig" hat sie sich ausgedrückt und empfohlen das Futter etwas zu reduzieren.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Okt. 2019)

Mach doch einfach noch mal ein paar mehr Fotos.
Dann können wir uns ein besseres Bild machen.
Ob ein Koi pummelig/fett ist oder einfach nur breit oder voluminös veranlagt, ist aus meiner Sicht ein Unterschied.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2019)

Da is doch keiner fett oder mopelig, die haben sich nur gut auf den Winter vorbereitet und so lange wie sie jetzt noch Futter nehmen, würde ich es ihnen auch geben. 
Viel verwerten tun sie nur bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr und die Bakis eher noch weniger.


----------



## Aquaga (3. Okt. 2019)

Moin Leute,
die letzte Septemberwoche war seit langer Zeit mal wieder dem Tiefbau gewidmet.
Ich habe die kleine Hangabstützmauer für meinen Japangarten in Angriff genommen.

Zunächst wurden einige Natursteine ins Steinlager getragen, gerollt und gezerrt.
  

Halbzeit beim Steinerücken, neben dem Bauzaun geht's noch ein Stückerl weiter.
6 Meter Gartenmauer sind geplant.
 

Beim größten (ca. 120 x 40 x 50 cm)  ging dann aber gar nix mehr und ich habe bei meinem Teich- und Gartenbau
zum ersten mal auf schweres Gerät zurückgreifen müssen. Dieses kam in Form eines Container-LKWs von einem Bekannten.
Zwei mal einen Schlupf um den Brocken und der Container-Hebearm hat ihn weggehievt.
 

Dann habe ich einen Graben für die Mauer ausgehoben, was eine echte Strafarbeit war.
Beim Gehwegbau haben die einen Riesenbetonkeil in meinen Garten gegossen, 40 cm tief! 
Der musste mühsam mit dem Elektrohammer weggemeißelt werden.
 


Dann gings ans Schalungssteine setzen. Der Stabilität wegen habe ich den Betonkeil nicht vollständig entfernt.
Im Boden neben dem Rest-Keil habe ich 11,5er Schalungssteine genommen, darüber 17,5er.
           

 

Die oberste Reihe und der abschließende Ringanker werden dann auch wieder nur in 11,5er Breite gehalten,
so habe ich minimal mehr Platz für die Hecke. Ihr wisst ja bei mir zählt jeder cm!  

Der Septemberabschluss: Ca. 50% der Mauer sind ausbetoniert.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2019)

Es geht voran! Gabor, Du weißt, dass ich Dir gerne ein paar übrige Steine abnehme. Denk an mich bevor Du sie anderweitig entsorgst...


----------



## Aquaga (3. Okt. 2019)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Es geht voran! Gabor, Du weißt, dass ich Dir gerne ein paar übrige Steine abnehme. Denk an mich bevor Du sie anderweitig entsorgst...



Hallo Holger,

ja klar, versprochen. Du darfst als erstes kommen und aussuchen was du magst! 

Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, dafür kommt aber eine noch größere Auswahl hinzu.

Nachdem ich ja einen so schönen Pool für die Koi gebaut habe will meine Frau nun auch einen Chlor-Pool für Menschen, 
ganz ohne Keime und  Viechzeugs   

Der kommt dann wahrscheinlich weiter hinten aufs Grundstück, in unser nächstes Gartenprojekt: Dem Toskana-Garten.
Der Pool wird dann auch an den Grundstücksrand gebaut und um Platz zu sparen werde ich dann die neue
schmale Gartenmauer noch mal um  6 - 7 Meter verlängern. Freue mich schon


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2019)

Wir Schwaben... schaffe, schaffe, 


Teichle baue...
Teehäusle baue...
Poole baue...
Gärdle baue...
Ich befürchte, Du wirst nie fertig...


----------



## Aquaga (4. Okt. 2019)

Hehe, das kann gut sein. Aber der Weg ist ja das Ziel, von da her wäre es nicht schlimm,
müsste mich ja sonst langweilen  

Ich bin zwar langsam aber ich habe den Anspruch an mich mindestens eine gute Qualität abzuliefern
und gut Ding will ja schließlich Weile haben!


----------



## Aquaga (11. Okt. 2019)

Moin Leute,
schon wieder ist eine Woche rum und meine Mauer ein Stück gewachsen.....
 

... und ich werde von Tag zu Tag müder. Das Steine kloppen und wegrollen der Brocken von der alten Natursteinmauer
und das Graben ausheben ist echt anstrengend. 
  

Die Endlänge hat sie nun gottseidank endlich erreicht: 7,75 Meter.
 

Nur die oberste Reihe fehlt noch, doch die ist schon für den Samstag eingeplant.
Und dann kann es auch gleich ans verputzen gehen.

Bei dem feucht-kühlem Wetter sprießen neuerdings diverse Pilze aus der Pinienrinde von meinem Bambus.
Finde sie bilden einen hübschen Kontrast zum Bambus


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Okt. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar langsam ..



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft .. 
Mach weiter so!


----------



## Aquaga (22. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten von meiner Teich- und Gartenbaustelle zu vermelden.

Der gewöhnliche Gartenbauer würde wohl von einer dringend benötigten Vertikutierungs-Therapie einer verwahrlosten Rasenfläche sprechen, 
doch für mich ist im Oktober Erntezeit bei meiner Mooszucht. Alles eine Frage der richtigen Prioritätensetzung! 
     

Die Erntemaschine im Einsatz.....
  

.... und das Ergebnis: Ein Berg __ Moos für meinen Japangarten!
  

Ich habe versucht möglichst zügig über den Rasen zu fahren, so dass noch genug Moos zurück bleibt um sich wieder gut vermehren zu können.
So kann ich im nächsten Frühjahr hoffentlich noch eine zweite Ernte einfahren. 
  

Dann habe ich es gerade noch geschafft den Rohbau der Gartenmauer fertig zu stellen,
bevor mich eine fiebrige Bronchitis für eine Woche danieder gerafft hat. 

Die Schalung für die Mauerkrone......
     

... und fertig ausbetoniert
  

Noch letzte Korrekturen: Abschleifen eines kleinen Bauchs in der Mauer. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man immer in der Dämmerung betoniert  
  

Gerade rechtzeitig fertig geworden.... bei einem größeren Regen ist mal wieder etwas Hang abgerutscht.
  

Vor meiner Zwangspause habe ich noch die Grundmauerschutz-Noppenbahn angebracht....
  

…. dann ging nix mehr


----------



## Aquaga (24. Okt. 2019)

Moin moin,
nach meiner Zwangspause ist auch schon wieder ein wenig passiert, 
hier nun das Update damit ihr auf dem neuesten Stand seid:

Die letzten schönen Oktobertage waren ein Traum, so ist die Schalung wieder runter 
und die Mauer hat schon ihren Unterputz bekommen.
  


In meinem Japan-Gärtle ging es auch weiter: 
Mit Abbruchsteinen der alten Gartenmauer habe ich begonnen zunächst einen kleinen Hügel zu konstruieren.
Die Zwischenräume wurden mit Gartenerde aufgefüllt und verschiedenen __ Ahorn-Bäumchen bepflanzt.
  

Am Rande einer dramatischen Steilkante thront eine Yukimi Granit-Laterne.... darunter ein kleiner Gebirgssee......
Oha, da bin ich wohl während der Arbeiten ins Träumen geraten und als Teichlebauer kann ich einfach nicht anders:
Wenn ich einen Spaten in die Hand nehme ist auf einmal ein Loch im Boden. Aber Träume soll man ja bekanntlich umsetzen 
   

Ich habe mich wohl unbewusst von @muh.gp bei meinem letzten Besuch inspirieren lassen. 
Nun werde ich mir auch einen Teich 3.0 in meinem Japangarten anlegen.
      

Dafür werde ich eine alte PE-Teichschale (ca. 75 x 75 cm Wasserfläche und 45 cm Tiefe) rundum mit 50 mm Styrodur verkleiden und in der Grube versenken.
Probe ob das Loch wohl groß genug ist.​  

Da rein soll ab nächstem Frühjahr mein kleiner __ Medaka-Schwarm einziehen und sich hoffentlich prächtig vermehren.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Okt. 2019)

Sieht klasse aus Gabor, weiter so!


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> und die Mauer hat schon ihren Unterputz bekommen


Bei uns würde ich sagen: bereit für ein neues graffiti


----------



## Aquaga (24. Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank Ida,
so ein Lob spornt an weiter zu machen!


----------



## Aquaga (24. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei uns würde ich sagen: bereit für ein neues graffiti


  Näää, bei uns im Dörfle ham wa es so was nich!  

So was wird bei der nächsten Kehrwoche direkt übertüncht


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2019)

Keine schlechte Idee von René.

Graffitis machen Mauern lebendig, sang schon vor 20 Jahren "Keimzeit".


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Keine schlechte


Ja Ron, sag ich doch. So schöne Japanische Schriftzeichen umrandet von ein paar Koi oder ein Bild vom Wildwuchs( obwohl da musst du dann aufpassen das die Liebestollen Spatzen nicht ständig gegen semmeln, weil sie dort ein Nest drin bauen wollen  )


----------



## Aquaga (24. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> ... oder ein Bild vom Wildwuchs( obwohl da musst du dann aufpassen das die Liebestollen Spatzen nicht ständig gegen semmeln, weil sie dort ein Nest drin bauen wollen  )



HAHAHA 

Na die dürfen dann in die Eiben-Hecke einziehen die ich über der Mauer noch pflanzen werde.

Bin da gerade am Angebote einholen..... die zweihäusige Sorte ohne die lästigen roten Kügelchen ist aber nicht ganz billig, wie ich gemerkt habe 

EDIT:
Das mit den japanischen Schriftzeichen ist aber eine coole Idee! 
Das werde ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Die Mauer wird später in dunklem anthrazit angestrichen, so wie links vom Eingang.
So ein schlauer japanischer Spruch in hellgrauen Schriftzeichen könnte darauf echt super aus sehen! 

EDIT-EDIT:
Es heißt ja immer wenn mal ein Graffiti da ist kommen schnell weitere dazu.
Ich hoffe das würde dann von den Sprayern nicht als Einladung angesehen werden.


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Es heißt ja immer wenn mal ein Graffiti da ist kommen schnell weitere dazu.
> Ich hoffe das würde dann von den Sprayern nicht als Einladung angesehen werden.


Neee, ganz im Gegenteil übersprühen bedeutet so viel wie sein Todesurteil unterschreiben


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2019)

Ich dachte eher an eine Spiegelung oder so gestaltet das die Mauer alles weiter führt, wie zB. durchsichtig.

Dieses Bild hatte ich vor einiger Zeit schon einmal eingestellt und nein es ist nicht mein Haus, nur ne Anregung.
  
Finde ich total cool, man.


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Finde ich total cool, man


----------



## muh.gp (24. Okt. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mich wohl unbewusst von @muh.gp bei meinem letzten Besuch inspirieren lassen.
> Nun werde ich mir auch einen Teich 3.0 in meinem Japangarten anlegen.



Ein Teich mehr geht immer!


----------



## Aquaga (29. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

an meinem Teich 3.0 gibt es Fortschritte zu vermelden. 

Zunächst habe ich den Boden der Teichgrube mit Spielsand bedeckt und dann versucht ihn möglichst perfekt plan zu bekommen.
 

Dann wurde die Teichwanne vorbereitet.
Ich habe ja länger hin und her überlegt wie ich den geplanten Bachlauf an der Teichwanne befestigen soll.
Ich habe mich nun entschieden zunächst mal eine Airfit HT Anschraubmuffe in DN 110 zu verwenden,
die ich noch in meinem Teichbaulager entdeckt hatte. Ist zwar ein recht kleiner Querschnitt für den Anschluss von meinen Bachlauf,
aber ich könnte so auch ganz einfach einen Stopfen einsetzen das Becken schon mal fluten und den Bachlauf
erst später vollenden, nachdem ich die umlaufende Veranda um mein noch zu erstellendes Japan-Gartenhäuschen fertig gestellt habe.
Denn der Bachlauf soll daran entlang fließen.

An den Boden der Teichwanne habe ich dann ein Stück Styrodur geklebt.
 

Leider gabs einen kleinen Dichtungsunfall, so dass ich Samstags kurz vor Geschäftsschluss noch mal in den Baumarkt fahren musste
um eine neue Pistole und PU-Baustoffkleber zu kaufen. 
 

Apropos Unfall: Am Unterputz der Gartenmauer habe ich den Tag zuvor noch die Spuren eines kleinen Katzenunfalls entdeckt. 
 

Die Teichwanne wurde anschließend in die mit Teichfolie ausgelegte Grube gestellt.
An den Wänden zwischen Teichwanne und Außenfolie habe ich ebenfalls Styrodurplatten eingeschoben.
So bleibt die ganze Sache schön trocken und hält den Teich optimal warm.
  

Am Natursteinweg wurden noch ein paar Steine ein klein wenig in der Ausrichtung korrigiert sowie die Bepflanzung
und zwei Steine vor der Kellertreppe eingesetzt.
 

Der morgendliche Kontrollblick aus dem Treppenhausfenster gefällt mir immer besser, so langsam verschwindet die Vorgartenbaustelle.  
 
Auf der Mauerinnenseite habe ich das "Naturstein-Riemchenthema" von meinem Koiteich wieder aufgegriffen und 
eine Reihe unter die Mauerkrone geklebt. Entlang der Mauer wird dann demnächst eine Eibenhecke gepflanzt.​


----------



## Ida17 (29. Okt. 2019)

Gabor, ich bin immer wieder sprachlos wie Du es schaffst auf engstem Raum zu arbeiten.
Hut ab und weiter so, der kleine Japangarten sieht richtig niedlich aus!


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe wieder mal ein kleines Update vom Bau meines Japangarten-Teichs zu berichten. 

So habe ich mich Anfang November weiter an der Ufergestaltung meines kleinen "Bergsees" versucht und
ihm an einer Seite einen Kies-Strand spendiert, dahinter wurde eine kleine "Schlangenhaut-Kiefer" gepflanzt:
 

Außerdem gab es noch neue Randbepflanzungen in Form einer "Japanische Schirmtanne" (und ein paar hübsche Steine ) ....
 

… sowie einer __ Rhododendron-Böschung.
 

Am Koi-Teich habe ich (endlich) schon mal einen Rahmen für die Teichabdeckung aufgebaut.
Darauf wird dann die Teichabdeckung installiert, die ich dieses Jahr komplett neu konstruieren werde,
aber davon mehr im nächsten Post.
 

Ich weiß, ich bin dieses Jahr spät dran ...


----------



## muh.gp (9. Nov. 2019)

Wie immer !

Hättest Du noch Interesse an meinem „roten Gras“? Wenn es gut läuft würde ich es morgen ausgraben. Sollte es klappen, könnte ich es Dir am Montag in Deine Baustelle legen, da ich irgendwann nachmittags bei Dir vorbei fahre.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Nov. 2019)

Wenn das "rote Gras" __ Blutgras ist, das vermehrt sich über Ausläufer. Wenn Du nicht aufpasst, kommt es überall raus.


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

So, damit wir nun wieder "up to date" sind: Hier nun der Bericht der vergangenen Woche! 


Die zweite November-Woche stand ganz im Zeichen der neuen Teichabdeckung.

Ich habe mir neue Hohlkammerplatten gekauft, die haben mehrere Kammern...
 

… man könnte jetzt quasi von "5-fach-Verglasung" pro Platte sprechen. 
  

Meine neue Teichabdeckung besteht nun aus Elementen mit einem Douglasienrahmen in dem zwei
Hohlkammerplatten eingebaut sind, die von speziellen Alu-U-Profilen auf Distanz gehalten werden.
Damit habe ich jetzt quasi eine 10fach-Verglasung! 

Zurechtschneiden der Rahmenhölzer aus Douglasien-Terrassenunterkonstruktions-Hölzern und
aufschrauben der Alu-U-Profil-Leisten.
 

Damit die Verglasung auch gut isoliert wurden die offenen Kanten zunächst mit Spezialklebeband abgedichtet,
bevor sie in die Aluprofile geschoben wurden. So kann kein Wind mehr durch die Platten pfeifen und mir die Wärme klauen.
    

Zum Schluss wurden die Rahmenhölzer in den Ecken verschraubt.
Die Spalten die noch hier und da vorhanden sind werde ich noch mit Silikon ausfüllen, damit es auch wirklich dicht ist.
 

Die ersten drei Elemente sind platziert. Noch liegen sie flach auf. Später wird eine Seite um 50 cm erhöht,
so dass Regen und Schnee besser ablaufen können.
 

So ein Element wiegt übrigens ca. 22-24 kg (abhängig vom Wasser- und Harzgehalt des Holzes).
Die können vom Wind nicht so leicht weggeblasen werden. 
Ich werde sie aber später noch verschrauben, um sie auch gegen die kommenden Frühjahrsstürme zu schützen.

Nach dem 4. Element ist jetzt allerdings erst mal Pause angesagt. Ich habe in den umliegenden Baumärkten alle U-Profile aufgekauft
und die müssen jetzt erst nachordern  

Dann wurden Ende der Woche noch von der lokalen Baumschule meine kleinen männlichen Eibenpflanzen (Taxus Media Hillii)
für die Gartenhecke geliefert, die ich dann am gleichen Tag noch eingepflanzt habe. Auch wenn ich die roten Beeren im Herbst sehr hübsch finde,
diese Sauerei bleibt mir somit erspart. 

Außenansicht:
 

Innenansicht:


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Wenn das "rote Gras" __ Blutgras ist, das vermehrt sich über Ausläufer. Wenn Du nicht aufpasst, kommt es überall raus.



Ja das ist es!
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, werde es gut einpferchen


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2019)

Das __ Blutgras habe ich letztes Jahr auch eingepflanzt, leider über den Winter dann eingegangen..
Kam dann überraschend an anderer Stelle, wieder - somit alles gut gegangen  

Kann aber bei uns auch nur seitlich in einem schmalen Streifen von 30-40 cm und 4 Meter länge wieder kommen ..


----------



## Aquaga (7. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Leute ,

es ist schon eine kleine Weile vergangen, seit dem letzten Post und auch wenn gerade Winterpause angesagt ist,
so ist doch noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit an Teich und Garten optimiert worden. Hier nun mein Dezember-Update:

Nachdem auch die letzten Ahornblätter im Wasser schwimmen.....
  

… ist dann auch bei mir der Winter eingekehrt und ich habe auch meinen  Koi-Teich Anfang Dezember endlich mal komplett abgedeckt.
  

Durch die aufwändige Isolierung hält der Teich sehr gut die Restwärme. Selbst bei Außentemperaturen von deutlich
unter Null Grad verliert der Teich nur 0,3 °C in 24 Stunden! Ein Wasserwechsel erfolgt nur alle 2 bis 3 Tage, 
jeweils für eine halbe Stunde mit heißem Leitungswasser über einen Schlauch aus dem Haus.
Das hat sich schon letzten Winter bewährt und hat eine Teichwasser-Temperaturerhöhung um 0,5-0,6 Grad zur Folge.
Denn ganzen Dezember und Januar lag ich so mit den Temperauren immer im Fenster von 6,5 bis 8,5 Grad!

Der kleine __ Medaka-Teich bleibt komplett unabgedeckt. Dafür wurde aber das Ufer vor der Winterpause noch mit 
__ Moos und Steinen weiter verschönert:
    
  

Die oberste Trittstufe auf die Teichterrasse hat noch einen Kanten-Schutz bekommen. 
Außerdem kann man so auch bei feuchtem Wetter nicht so leicht ausrutschen. 
    

Der __ Ahorn-Berg bekommt auch noch etwas Zuwachs, durch letzte Schnäppcheneinkäufe  
  

Und eine Ecke an der Außenmauer habe ich noch nachbearbeitet und abgeschliffen, damit es einen sauberen Abschluss gibt.
  

Das geplante Gartenhäuschen im Japanischen Stil soll auch eine typische schmale umlaufende Veranda auf __ Stelzen bekommen.
Mit 50 cm breiten Baubrettern habe ich die Abmessungen schon mal ausgelegt, um einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Feb. 2020)

Weiter geht's mit dem Januar:

Den Teich hatte ich immer abgedeckt. Futter gab es dann und wann durch eine Luke:
 

Den Fischen wars zuerst nicht ganz geheuer, so wurde das Schwimmfutter immer erst zum Schluss angeschwommen 
 

Dann wurde auch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich aufgestellt: Ein Tetsubachi. aus Granit.
 
 

Da ich das geplante Gartenhäuschen auch als Teehaus für die Japanische Teezeremonie nutzen möchte,
soll natürlich auch der Japangarten "Teetauglich" werden. Aus dem kleinen Wasserbecken am Garteneingang
kann der Teegast nun nach dem Betreten des Gartens mit einer Bambuskelle Wasser schöpfen.
 

Dann wurde für dieses Jahr das erste mal die Flex ausgepackt und das hässliche alte Stahlgeländer
an der Seite der Kellertreppe abgeflext.
   

Jetzt wirkt der kleine Garten optisch gleich etwas größer.
 

In einer Bodenfrost freien Periode habe ich dann ein paar Optimierungen an meinem
Gartenweg vorgenommen, was mich schon lange gestört hatte:

Die letzten beiden Steine (am unteren Bildrand) sind einfach zu groß und zerstören die Harmonie,
 indem sie eine optische Täuschung verhindern. Außerdem habe ich sie zu dicht an die
Kellertreppe verlegt, was auch blöd aussieht
 

Ich habe mich nun entschieden den Teeweg zum Teehaus hin weiter erscheinen zu lassen.
Also müssen die Steine vom Garteneingang her sukzessive kleiner werden!

Da ich keine geeigneten Steine in passender Größe mehr vorrätig hatte, wurde im Steinlager kurzerhand
mit dem Vorschlaghammer erst mal "vorgeformt"....
 

...dann zum Einsatzort transportiert und an Ort und Stelle noch die Detailarbeiten verrichtet,
damit sich der Trittstein auch harmonisch einfügt.
 
 
 
 

Zum Schluss wurden noch alle "blanken Stellen" des Teegartens mit __ Moos aus meiner Mooszucht bedeckt.
 

Nun bin ich mit der Optik zufrieden


----------



## Aquaga (11. Feb. 2020)

Zum Start in den Februar ging es weiter mit Graben.

Das hatte ich im Januarpost ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, aber auf einem Foto war es schon zu sehen:
Neben der Treppe zur Teichveranda hinauf habe ich begonnen ein Loch für einen großen Bambus auszuheben.
 

Das Loch ist nun 1,30 Meter tief. Da hinein kommt noch eine Rhizomsperre, damit der Bambus nicht ausbüxen kann und auf Wanderschaft geht. 
    

Damit sind die Grabungen für/am/um den Teich herum abgeschlossen!
Den letzte Container mit Aushub hab ich noch in einer Nachtschicht befüllt, damit er am nächsten Morgen abgeholt werden kann.
 

Als großen Solitär-Bambus habe ich mir einen "Goldenen-Peking-Bambus" (Phyllostachys aureosulcata 'Aureocaulis') 
bestellt, der bis zu 7 Meter hochwerden kann und unserem Idealbild eines Bambus entspricht, mit gelb-goldenen Rohren 
und sattem grünen Laub. Er hat zwar auch ein Rhizom, ist aber nicht ganz so aggressiv bei der Bildung von Ausläufern 
und könnte sogar bedingt im Kübel gehalten werden. Leckerer Nebeneffekt: Er ist essbar. 
Wenn er zu sehr wuchern sollte werden halt öfter mal frische Bambussprossen auf dem Speiseplan stehen!  
​Da die Lieferkosten gleich bleiben habe ich dann noch einen tollen nicht leicht zu bekommenen
"Spazierstock-Bambus" (Qiongzhuea tumidinoda) mitbestellt, der auch gerne in Kübeln wächst.
Daraus kann man so Bambus-Spazierstöcke machen die diese dicken knubbeligen Knoten haben,
so wie auch Charlie Chaplin einen hatte. Wenn er also zu sehr in seinem Kübel wuchern sollte
werde ich Spazierstöcke herstellen. 

Einen großen alten Blumenkübel habe ich schon mal vorsorglich entleert.
 
 

Meine Trommelfilter-Spülwasserentsorgung habe ich auch weiter optimiert. Zukünftig soll das Spülwasser in einer 
kleinen Zisterne gesammelt werde und dann periodisch über eine Schmutzwasserpumpe und durch einen PE-Schlauch,
der unterirdisch verlegt wird, in den hinteren Gartenteil zur Pflanzenbewässerung gepumpt werden.

Dafür habe ich zunächst mal ein 35mm Loch aus der Treppenbox heraus gebohrt durch das der Schlauch dann 
herausgeführt wird und hinter dem Bambus im Boden verschwindet.
     

Tja, alles vorbereitet, jetzt muss die Bambuslieferung nur noch ankommen 
​


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2020)

Keine Frage, der Mann hat einen klaren Plan! 

Bin gespannt, wie es bei meinem nächsten Besuch aussieht. Keine Frage, sicher richtig gut!


----------



## lollo (12. Feb. 2020)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Einen großen alten Blumenkübel habe ich schon mal vorsorglich entleert.


Moin,
der Bambuspapst aus Baden Baden sagte immer "Bambus im Kübel ist übel".


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Bambuspapst aus Baden Baden sagte immer "Bambus im Kübel ist übel".



Ja, grundsätzlich gebe ich ihm recht, ABER ich denke:

Ein bestenfalls nur bedingt wintertauglicher Bambus im Freiland, bei unseren Kälteeinbrüchen im Winter, ist übler 

So toll mein Spazierstock-Bambus auch aussieht, er ist leider ein bisschen ein kleines Mimöschen


----------



## Aquaga (12. Feb. 2020)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Keine Frage, der Mann hat einen klaren Plan!
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie es bei meinem nächsten Besuch aussieht. Keine Frage, sicher richtig gut!



Danke für die netten Worte, ich freue mich schon auf seinen nächsten Besuch. 

Aber Anhänger nicht vergessen, oder wolltest du nur Kieselsteinchen im Kofferraum mitnehmen?


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2020)

Ich stelle mir das japanische Teehaus unglaublich schwer vor, ich gehe dabei von Verzierungen im Holz aus.
Dann das Dach, wo jedes Segment einer "Rutschbahn" aenhnelt und wieder mit Verzierungen.
Der Dachstuhl hat es auch in sich.

Wie willst du die Segmente bauen?
Gibt es eine Art Schablone für die Hauptsparren.?
Und der Dachbelag so richtig aus Holzschindeln, wie es früher üblich war?
Könnte mir gut eine Bauzeit von bis zu einem Jahr dafür vorstellen.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Samorai,

diese gigantischen, tollen und ultra-komplizierten Dachkonstruktionen findet man eher bei Tempeln, Schreinen und Pagoden.

Die ganze Teezeremonie ist jedoch seit dem Teemeister Sen no Rikyū (lebte im 16. Jahrhundert) sehr eng mit Zen
und dem wabi-sabi-Stil verknüpft. Man könnte überspitzt formulieren: Ein schlichter, unpompöser "used-look".

Der Teegarten spiegelt eine idealisierte japanische Berglandschaft wieder und das Teehaus ist einer einfachen Bauernhütte
des 16. Jahrhunderts nachempfunden. Alles ist also bewusst schlicht gehalten, um dem Gast die Möglichkeit der inneren Einkehr zu geben.

Praktischer Weise haben wir hier in Stuttgart das __ Linden-Museum, die in ihrer Südostasien-Abteilung einen Japan-Bereich haben.
Dort haben sie mehrere alte einfache japanische Häuschen und sogar ein Teehäuschen aufgebaut.
Ich glaube das ist einzigartig in Deutschland, da hier auch immer wieder mal Japanologie-Studenten eine Exkursion hin machen.
Ich habe mir da mal die Dachkonstruktionen angeguckt, das kann man gut nachbauen.
Als authentische Dachbedeckung kämen Rinde, __ Schilf oder Holzschindeln in Frage.

Ich bin aber momentan noch am austüfteln ob und wie ich ein etwas prunkvolleres Dach draufsetzen könnte.
Es soll ja kein reines Teehäschen sein, sondern ein Japanhäuschen, das für verschiedene Dinge genutzt werden kann.
Ich finde da darf man dann auch ein bisschen repräsentieren.


Noch ein paar Links für Interessierte:

Wikipedia-Link japanische Teezeremonie:        https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanische_Teezeremonie
Wikipedia-Link Sen no Rikyū:                            https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sen_no_Rikyū
Wikipedia-Link Wabi-Sabi:                                 https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-Sabi
Linden-Museum Stuttgart:                                 https://www.lindenmuseum.de/
Sehr ausführliche Seite zum Chado (Teeweg): http://teeweg.de/de/


----------



## Aquaga (18. Feb. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

das gute Wetter am Wochenende hat mich wieder ein Stückchen weiter voran kommen lassen. 

Bereits am Mittwoch, als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen bin, hatte da etwas vor unserer Tür auf mich gewartet....
 
….und um die Hausecke herum stand ein zweites Paket, mit dem Spazierstock-Bambus und der Rhizomsperre.


Am Samstag habe ich zunächst die Rhizomsperre (2mm PE) mit der Handkreissäge gekürzt, da anderweitig kein durchkommen war.
Und so soll es ja auch sein! 
 

Dann habe ich die massive Verschluss-Schiene montiert.
 

Gut gemessen! Die Sperre passte genau in das vorbereitete Loch. 
 

Das Loch habe ich dann mit meiner Spezial-Bambuserde-Mischung aufgefüllt:
¼ Komposterde + ¼ Torf + ¼ Tongranulat + ¼ Gartenerde, und darüber eine Deckschicht von 5cm Pinienrinde.
 

Noch etwas ausrichten..... und fertig.
 

Noch ist der Bambus mit seinen 2,80 Metern im Teenager-Alter.
Ganz ausgewachsen wird er mit seinen 7 Metern den Schornstein (links hinter ihm an der Hauswand) überragen!
 

Auch der kleine Bambus bekam meine Spezial-Mischung in seinen Kübel.
 

Und fertig eingetopft. 
 

Der morgendliche Kontrollblick auf den Teich und den Japangarten aus unserem Treppenhausfenster
ist jetzt um den Bambus erweitert worden 
 

Am Sonntag habe ich noch die zweite Granit-Laterne neben dem Tetsubachi aufgebaut.
Sie ist eine 'Kasuga', eine der ältesten und beliebtesten Formen von Japanischen Steinlaternen.
 

Meine kleine Granit-Laterne auf dem gegenüber liegenden Mini-Hügel ist übrigens eine
'Rokkaku Yukimi' (=Schneebetrachtungslaterne).
 

Am Sonntag Nachmittag kam dann der Regen. 

Da habe ich halt angefangen das alte Gartenhäuschen von innen her abzureißen, so bin ich wenigstens trocken geblieben


----------



## Sonnengruesser (18. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Gabor,
deine Baufortschrittsdoku und auch den Garten gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Ich war vorige Woche in Japan und hab dort ganz speziell die Minigärten bewundert und verglichen (soweit es halt neben der Arbeit ging) - hauptsächlich wegen deines Threads hier.
Noch eine kurze Frage: wie hoch hast du denn die Rhizomsperre beim Bambus gemacht? Haben auch so ein Ding vorm haus, das irgendwann mal bis zu 5m hoch werden soll und das ist mit ca. 60cm Beton begrenzt. Ich hab ein wenig die Befürchtung, dass das nicht reicht.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Sonnengruesser,

vielen Dank für dein Kompliment! 

Ich habe die tiefst mögliche Rhizomsperre bestellt (120 cm), die Verschlussleiste ist aber nur 100 cm lang.
Die 120er Schienen waren leider gerade aus, aber das macht nichts.

Nun habe ich oben 20 cm tief eine Überlappung, dort darf er ausbrechen.
So kann man etwas Wurzeldruck abbauen, was bei mir auch nötig ist.
Denn das zur Verfügung stehende Volumen ist für ihn schon sehrsehr klein.

Da werde ich dann später alle paar Wochen nachschauen ob er ausbrechen will
und alles was da rauswächst landet im Kochtopf.

Wenn du auch einen Bambus mit Rhizom hast würde ich empfehlen ihn in eine gute Rhizom-Sperre
aus mindestens 2mm PE zu setzen. Da wo ich bestellt hatte war die niedrigste Sperre 75 cm tief.
Von Beton wurde mir abgeraten. Ich wollte auch erst eine dünne Betonwand ziehen,
aber das können die großen Phyllostachys-Arten mühelos aufsprengen!


----------



## Aquaga (21. Feb. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem in den letzten Tagen immer mal wieder Regenschauer oder auch länger
andauernder Nieselregen unser Grundstück unter Wasser gesetzt hatten, habe ich einen
sonnigen Nachmittag genutzt und ein kleines Dach über mein Koi-Betrachtungs-Plätzle gebaut.

Ab jetzt muss ich den Teichbesuch im Fall der Fälle nicht mehr im Regen stehen lassen 

Das Dach hat die Maße 141 cm x 141 cm.

Dafür habe ich zunächst mal zwei Hohlkammerplatten-Elemente ausgeschnitten....
 

…. Aluleisten zurecht geschnitten....
 

….und die offenen Kanten abgeklebt.
 

Dann wurde das Puzzle zusammengesteckt...
 

….und auf die Tor-Konstruktion geschraubt.
 

Das Dach thront auf runden 20x20 mm Plastikdistanzhülsen, so ist es optisch leicht gehalten und wirkt eleganter.
Außerdem kann sich so kein Wasser zwischen Dach und Holzbalken sammeln und diese so schneller verfaulen lassen.
 

Fertig!
 
 

Wie der erste Blick heute morgen aus dem Treppenhausfenster zeigt:
Den kleinen Sturm gestern Nacht hat es schon mal unbeschadet überstanden


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2020)

Es soll bei Kick verschiedene Buddha zum kleinen Preis geben.

Nur mal so.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2020)

PERFEKT! Da lässt sich darunter sicher bestens ein Bierchen trinken. Direkt an der Koibar!


----------



## Aquaga (22. Feb. 2020)

muh.gp schrieb:


> PERFEKT! Da lässt sich darunter sicher bestens ein Bierchen trinken. Direkt an der Koibar!



 Genau das war mein Gedanke, Du bist herzlich eingeladen! 

Momentan gibt's aber nur ein kleines Fensterle zum Koi-gucken 

Mich juckt es schon den Teich abzudecken


----------



## Aquaga (3. März 2020)

Die letzte Februar-Woche habe ich buddelnder Weise verbracht,
da ich bis Ende März endlich meine Schmutzwasserzisterne in Betrieb nehmen möchte.

Dafür habe ich mich in dem kleinen Loch (ca. 80 x 100 cm) zwischen der Treppen-Terrassenbox
und dem Teich (da wo später die japanische Winterkirsche als Teichbaum stehen soll)
bis auf 3,30 Meter tief hinunter gebuddelt!
  
  

Ja, da wurde auch die eine oder andere Nachtschicht fällig. Immer schön 4 Baueimer befüllen,
auf der Leiter nach oben wuchten, zur Straße hinaus tragen und mit der Schubkarre zum Erd-Lager fahren. 
Dann wieder zurück, die 4 Eimer in's Loch hinunter werfen, hinterher kraxeln ....und dann wieder von vorne. 
  

Kurz vor Schluss lauerte dann noch ein 100kg-Brocken. Der musste erst in der Grube zerkleinert werden,
denn auch zu zweit konnte man den nicht am Stück raufziehen.  
  
  

Ende der Woche habe ich dann doch noch die erhoffte SMS bekommen, dass meine Kundenbestellung zur
Abholung bereit liegt und bin schnell vor Geschäftsschluss in den Baumarkt gefahren.
Erstaunlich was so alles in unser kleines Bau-Autochen (Toyota Aygo) hinein passt. 
    
Ich hatte erst so meine Zweifel ob das DN 400 Schachtrohr in 2 Meter Länge mit dazugehörigem
Schachtboden und Schachtdeckel hineingehen .​
Später habe ich noch ein KG DN 400 Rohr in 1 Meter Länge gekauft, um das Zisternenrohr zu verlängern.
Der Bruttoinhalt der Zuleitungen und des verlängerten Schachtrohres beträgt etwa 450 Liter.
Im praktischen Betrieb wird aber bei ca. 400 Liter Füllung spätestens die Schmutzwasserpumpe
automatisch starten, um das Wasser zur Gartenbewässerung abzupumpen.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Bevor die Zisterne eingebaut wird war jetzt die letzte Gelegenheit noch die letzte 
kleine Ecke zu dämmen, bei der mir letztes Jahr die Dämmplatten ausgegangen waren


----------



## Aquaga (5. März 2020)

Nachdem meine Teile alle angekommen sind, habe ich sie am letzten Wochenende
zunächst außerhalb der Grube erst mal testhalber zusammengebaut.

An einem der unteren Zuläufe im Schachtboden wird ein senkrechtes KG DN160 Rohr über
drei 30°-Bögen angeschlossen. Darin wird später der Grobschmutzabscheider montiert.
 

Die ganze Konstruktion habe ich in der Grube erst in einem Sandbett mit einer Wasserwaage ausgerichtet
und dann 75cm mit unserem normalen (schlechten) Boden aufgeschüttet.
Darüber kommt dann bessere Gartenerde damit der Teichbaum auch gut wachsen kann 
 
 
 
 
 

Aber bevor der Baum eingepflanzt werden kann muss erst der Bodenablauf umverlegt werden.
Da ich ja mein Filtersetup geändert hatte, ist die ursprünglich vorgesehene längliche Filterkammer
unter der Teich-Terrasse überflüssig geworden.
Das Bodenablaufrohr soll final neben der Filterkammerbox nach oben verlegt werden
und neben dem Skimmer-Rohr in die Filterbox hinein geführt werden.
Also habe ich begonnen vom Grund des bestehenden Lochs, unter der Betonbodendecke des Teichs,
einen Tunnel bis zum Bodenablaufrohr zu graben. Der 90° Bogen mit dem vertikalen Rohr (das nach oben führt)
wird später abgezogen und das horizontale Rohr bis neben den Teich verlängert.
    

Über den drei Zulaufrohren in die Filterkammer (2x BA + 1x Skimmer; momentan aber nur der Skimmer) 
kommt das graue HT Spülwasserrohr des Trommelfilters aus der Filterbox heraus und leitet das Spülwasser in die Zisterne. 
  

Das graue Trommelfilterspülwasserrohr reicht bis in das senkrechte Zisternenzuleitungsrohr.
Über ein schräg angeschnittenes HT-Rohr (so das eine Tülle entsteht) läuft das Wasser dann 
in den Grobschmutzabscheider, den ich als nächstes basteln werde.
  ​


----------



## muh.gp (5. März 2020)

Gabor, unglaublich! Ich habe hier noch keinen Bauthread gesehen, in dem sich der Erbauer so viele Gedanken gemacht hat und seine Pläne so konsequent umgesetzt hat. Manchmal würde ich Dir echt wünschen, dass Du einen riesen  Garten hättest und viel Platz für all Deine Ideen. 

Aber so wird eben dieses echt kleine Eckchen ein wunderschöner japanischer Platz mit Koiteich!


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2020)

Na ja Holger,  wenn er ganz konsequent gewesen wäre würden in dem geplanten kleinen Becken ein paar Moderlisen schwimmen. 
Aber insgesamt schon Beeindruckend was aus der Ecke geworden ist da muss ich dir recht geben. 

Aber dein Goldfischteich hat sich ja auch zu einem beachtlichen Japanischen Garten entwickelt mit ein zwei Koi


----------



## Aquaga (6. März 2020)

Nunja, wie heißt es doch gleich:

"*Der Teichlebauer wächst mit seinem Teich*".... ....oder war's doch: "*Der Teich wächst mit den Ansprüchen des Teichlebauers*"? 



Aber gut dass unser Garten nicht so riesig ist.... wer weiß auf was für Ideen ich da noch käme,
meine ToDo-Liste reicht auch so locker für die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre.....

..... und meine Frau findet sowieso dass ich zu häufig am/um/im Teich stecke und beobachtet
meine Bautätigkeiten argwöhnisch vom Treppenhausfenster aus.


----------



## samorai (6. März 2020)

Ne das verstehen sie nicht, genau so wie wir es nicht verstehen :
Neue Schuhe & Handtasche


----------



## troll20 (6. März 2020)

Warum Ron, neue Schuhe gibt es wenn die alten Schmutzig oder Staubig sind.
Neue Handtaschen brauchen sie wenn man in der alten nix mehr findet


----------



## Aquaga (16. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Leute,

schon wieder ist ein Monat rum, jetzt wir es aber wirklich Zeit für einen Nachtrag 

Der März begann erst mal mit dem Bau eines schöneren Teichsichtschutzes aus Latten,
an Stelle des Baubretterzaunes dessen Anblick ich jetzt ein Jahr lang ertragen habe.
Die Thuja-Hecke wächst doch langsamer als erhofft 

Vorher:
 

Weg damit:
 

Nachher:
   

Alle Koi sind bisher gut durch die Wintersaison gekommen und betteln schon kräftig nach Futter.
Tagsüber hatte ich den Koi-Teich immer aufgedeckt gehabt und die Abdeckung nur in kalten Nächten wieder komplett geschlossen.​ 

Auch alle Fische im kleinen Terrassenteich haben den Winter gut überstanden. Die Goldis sonnen sich gerne im Pulk unter einem Stück
Noppenfolie, das ein Frühjahrssturm in den Teich geweht hat. Social Distancing geht anders, aber ich hab's ihnen drin gelassen 
 



Und nun muss ich gestehen....... ich hab's schon wieder getan......aber was soll man auch in Corona-Zeiten anderes machen?
Ich hab wieder begonnen ein Loch in unserem Garten zu buddeln 

Die Idee: Der __ Medaka-Teich ist doch etwas winzig und ich wollte ja schon immer eine Brücke
über meinem Teich haben (siehe erster Post ). Auch direkt an das Haus angrenzend,
so dass man drinnen einen Tee trinken kann und im warmen den Teich und den Garten angucken kann,
ist eine coole Sachen....... das habe ich nun bei meinem geplanten japanischen Teehäuschen alles berücksichtigt 

Hier der aktualisierte (Garten-)Bauplan:
 

Der Teich wird eine Fläche von ca. 2,8 m² und eine Tiefe von 1,25 m und damit ein Volumen von knapp 3,5 m³ haben.
So wie beim Koi-Teich auch, werde ich eine Bodenplatte betonieren und die Wände mit Betonschalungssteinen erstellen.
Allerdings nur 11,5er Schalungssteine, außer an den Seiten die später als Fundament des Teehäuschens dienen,
da werden 17,5er Steine verwendet.

Ich habe lange überlegt: Gefiltert wird über einen Biosmart 18.000 und daran angeschlossener kleiner HelX-Kammer.
Der Flow wird 5000 L/h betragen, daher kommt ein üblicher Bodenablauf in DN110 nicht in Frage.
Es gibt zwar auch welche in DN50, aber das wird wohl etwas zu klein sein für den geplanten Flow.
Daher werde ich wohl eine regelbare aquaforte DN 10.000 vario Pumpe im Teich versenken.


Hier habe ich mal den Umlauf und den überdachten Teichteil mit Brettern nachgestellt, 
um einen Eindruck von der Größenverhältnissen bekommen zu können.
     ​
Die ersten Spatenstiche verliefen erfreulich komplikationslos.
 

Etwas mühsam ist nur das eimerweise hinaustragen der Erde.
 

Dann traf ich allerdings auf alte Pfosten in einem Betonfundament 
   
 

Der Stand der Teichbau-Aktivitäten zu Ende März:
 


Ende März kam noch ein Bekannter mit seinem Container-LKW vorbei, mit dessen Hebearm wir die letzten Steine auf die
Naturstein-Grundstücksmauer am anderen Ende des Gartens hievten, so dass der Garten nun auch in der hintersten Ecke
ebenerdig aufgeschüttet werden kann.
 

Und damit war der März dann auch schon rum


----------



## muh.gp (16. Apr. 2020)

Gabor, willst Du auch mal fertig werden? Unglaublich, was Du alles auf die Fläche knallst...

Ganz Japan auf gefühlt 25 qm! Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch!


----------



## Aquaga (17. Apr. 2020)

Die erste Hälfte des Aprils glänzte mit super Wetter...
 
......so kann ich mit einem super Baufortschritt glänzen  

Die Grube habe ich fertig ausgehoben.
     

Leider nicht ohne weitere Komplikationen: Ich bin zum Schluss doch noch auf einen großen Stein gestoßen,​der erst zerlegt werden musste, um ihn aus der Grube zu bekommen.
    

Und nachdem alles fertig ausgehoben war...
  

… ist dann doch noch ein kleines Stückchen Wand eingestürzt,
so dass ich gezwungen war noch schnell eine Stützkonstruktion zu improvisieren.....
  

… und drei Bäumchen erst mal in ein Eimer-Exil wandern mussten.
    

Nach dem Ausheben der Grube habe ich eine dünne Schicht Frostschutzkies als Sauberkeitsschicht
eingefüllt und verdichtet. Dabei wurde auch gleich der Boden mit einer Wasserwage nivelliert.
  

Dann kamen die Baustahlmatten hinein....
  

… und die vertikalen Baustahlstangen. Da der Nachschub an Stangen erst in der nächsten Woche geliefert wird 
und ich die Bodenplatte noch unbedingt in der ersten Monatshälfte fertig bekommen wollte, 
habe ich meine letzten Stangen-Reste vom Koiteich-Bau in 50cm Stücke geschnitten,
um genug Stäbe mit einbetonieren zu können. 
Diese werden dann später mit dem Nachschub innerhalb der Mauer verlängert. 
  

Meinen alten Betonmischer habe ich auseinander gebaut, gewartet und aus dem Carport
direkt neben die Baugrube verlegt. Den Beton eimerweise gut 30 Meter bis zur Grube schleppen
wollte ich dann doch nicht 
  

Fertig betoniert! Jetzt habe ich erst mal ein paar Tage Pause


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2020)

Manchmal frage ich mich, was sich die Archäologen in 1.000 Jahren denken, wenn sie unsere Gärten finden und ausgraben...


----------



## Aquaga (24. Apr. 2020)

Auch in dieser Woche hatten wir jeden Tag super schönes Wetter,
so das die Pflanzen des komplett im Schatten liegenden
kleinen Japangarten weiter Fortschritte machen konnten 
 

Fortschritte auf dem Bau gab's erst wieder am Donnerstag,
nachdem mich der Baustofflieferant gleich zwei mal versetzt hatte 

Die ersten drei Reihen Schalsteine wurden am Mittwoch gesetzt und am
Donnerstag nach der Arbeit ausbetoniert.
   

Bei der routinemäßigen Kontrolle des Trommelfilters fiel mir zufällig ein eingerissenes Siebgewebe auf.
Und oh Schreck: Bei genauerer Betrachtung noch viel mehr..... fast alle Siebelemente haben einen Riss!
     

Auf Garantie kommt nächste Woche ein Päckchen mit einem kompletten Satz neuer Gewebe.
Aquaforte macht da überhaupt keinen Stress.

Ich frag mich aber nur wie lange die wohl halten werden, denn ohne Garantie wird's bei jährlichem Wechsel
dann doch etwas teuer


----------



## Aquaga (28. Apr. 2020)

...... und weiter geht's!   

Am Samstag wurden planmäßig die letzten beiden Reihen Betonschalungssteine gesetzt und ausbetoniert.
Mit dem Restbeton der noch übrig war habe ich den Boden in der kleinen Ausbuchtung als Rampe angelegt,
so dass der Dreck leichter in die Mitte zur Pumpe hin rutschen kann.
 

Seit dem Wochenende habe ich die Module meiner Koiteich-Winterabdeckung, die ich ja immer noch gestapelt auf dem Teich gelagert hatte,
in die Garage gebracht.  Endlich kann ich mal alle Koi betrachten, ohne dass sich jemand verstecken kann. 
Jetzt hatte ich auch wieder Platz meine Kleine Buddha-Quelle in Betrieb nehmen zu können.
Im Vergleich zum vergangenen Jahr habe ich bei der Pumpe noch mal einen Downgrade vorgenommen.
Jetzt werkelt nur noch eine 750-Liter/Stunde-Pumpe im Teich. Ich finde so wirkt der Strahl deutlich natürlicher.
Bei der 2500er sah es vom Bogen des Strahls her irgendwie so aus, als ob jemand über den Buddha hinweg in den Teich pinkelt 
Von den Kosten her ist die auch super: Sie verbraucht nur 13 Watt (gemessen) ! 
 

Tags darauf habe ich alle Fugen verspachtelt. Klasse wie schnell so was bei dem kleinen Teich funktioniert.
Habe ja auch lange genug an meinem Koi-Teich üben können/müssen 
    

Die 11,5er Schalungssteine hatte ich immer nur in kleinen Mengen nach der Arbeit im Kofferraum
auf dem Nachhauseweg mitgenommen. Dadurch wurde ein Sammelsurium an Chargen verbaut,
mit dem Anschein, dass fast jeder Stein andere Abmessungen zu haben scheint.
Das Ergebnis war ein chaotischer Mauerabschluss. 
 
Aber was soll's, ich bin mittlerweile ja recht geschickt im Umgang mit Flex + Diamantscheibe. 


Gestern Abend habe ich schon begonnen den Teichrand wieder herzustellen.
   

Da es in dieser Woche häufiger und auch heftige Regenschauer geben soll habe ich mit den alten Hohlkammerplatten von den
Abrisswänden des alten Gartenschuppens ein prima Dach gebaut. So kann ich in Regenpausen direkt weiter arbeiten
und muss den Teich nicht immer erst leer pumpen und darauf warten, dass er für das Verlegen von
Vlies und Folie wieder abgetrocknet ist.
 

Vlies, Folie und Folienkleber zur Schweißnahtversiegelung liegen schon bereit.
Der Einfachheit halber und weil's schnell weiter gehen soll, habe ich gestern bereits alles bei meinem
Haus & Hoflieferanten, dem örtichen Baumarkt meines Vertrauens, gekauft.

Das offizielle Ziel ist es nun spätestens am ersten Mai-Wochenende den kleinen Teich zu fluten.


----------



## Aquaga (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

am Wochenende bin ich wieder ein gutes Stück voran gekommen 

Am Freitag hatte ich nach der Arbeit zunächst mit der Flex die Innenkante der beiden Teichschenkel abgerundet ...
 

… und dann den kleinen Teich komplett mit Vlies ausgekleidet.
Ein kleiner Flickenteppich von verschiedenen Fabrikaten die ich noch im Vorrat herumliegen hatte 
 

Am Samstag sollte es dann mit der Folierung losgehen. Alles steht schon bereit 
 

Nachdem ich allerdings die 4 x 4 Meter / 1mm starke Folie geteilt hatte, vielen
mir zunächst auf der Rückseite komische kleine Vertiefungen auf, ca. alle 60 cm.
Da muss wohl bei der Produktion ein Fremdkörper auf der Walze gewesen sein.
 

Leider ging die Delle manchmal ganz durch, was auf der Vorderseite nur als winziges Löchlein zu erkennen war.
Hätte ich auf der Vorderseite glatt übersehen!
 

Also schnell wieder in den Baumarkt und umtauschen 
Leider war die 1 mm Folie nicht mehr auf Lager 
Also dann halt die 0.5 er, weil ich unbedingt dieses Wochenende schon Wasser einlassen wollte.
Die kostet wenigstens auch nur die hälfte und da ich selbst verschweiße kann ich ja später,
falls die doch schnell undicht werden sollte, einfach ohne große Kosten eine hochwertige reinschweißen. 

Noch schnell die Schweißnähte versiegeln.....
 

.... und am frühen Samstag Nachmittag bin dich dann fertig geworden.
 

Nachdem ich die Schweißnahtversiegelung ein paaar Stunden ausdampfen ließ, konnte ich einfach nicht länger
warten und um 20:15 gab's dann den Startschuss: Wasser marsch! 
 

Leider kam doch etwas weniger Wasser aus dem Schlauch als erhofft. Erst um 02:20 konnte ich den Wasserhahn
bei 3.400 Litern mit einem Wasserstand von einer Fingerbreite unter dem Teichrand wieder zudrehen.
Cool, meine Hochrechnung mit 3.500 Liter bei maximaler Füllung hat also ziemlich genau gepasst.
(Ist aber keine Kunst bei einem Rechteckigen Becken mit senkrechten Wänden )


Am Sonntagmorgen ein erster Kontrollblick aus dem Treppenhausfenster: Ja, Wasser ist noch drin!
Scheint alles dicht zu sein. Meine Folienschweißarbeiten sind zwar nicht schön, aber immerhin dicht! 
 


Dann habe ich endlich die gerissenen Siebgewebe am Trommelfilter getauscht.

Die alten Gewebe waren im Vergleich doch schon deutlich mit einem Biofilm überzogen.
Der Flow wird sich mit dem neuen Gewebe sicherlich verbessern.
   

Auch wenn sich im Teich noch keine Fadenalgen breit gemacht haben,
an der Abflussrinne habe ich schon ein erstes Nest entdeckt. 
 
Hm komisch, so im Dunklen .....den Deckel mache ich vielleicht einmal im Monat auf.


Im kleinen Teich spiegelte sich am Abend mein kleiner Ahornberg wunderschön im Wasser.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Herbst  ,  aber er darf sich ruhig etwas Zeit lassen.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Mai 2020)

Und wenn Du fertig bist, kommst Du im schönen Pott vorbei und folierst mir meinen Filterkeller, abgemacht?
Dann kann's ja losgehen! 
Ne Spaß beiseite, ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, was Du auf kleinem Raum bewältigt bekommst! Einfach Hammer


----------



## Aquaga (7. Mai 2020)

Heute möchte ich euch mal von einem "Nicht-Teichrelevanten" Zuwachs in meinem Japan-Gärtle berichten! 

Am 5.5.2020 hatten wir den "Kodomo no Hi" (こどもの日), den japanischen (Feier-) Tag des Kindes,
an dem die Japaner überall ihre "Koi-Nobori" (= "Windkoi" oder "Koifahne" -  aber vom Prinzip her: Windsäcke) hissen. 
Den größten für den Papa und dann immer kleiner werdend, je einen für die Mama und die verschiedenen Kinder 
(ursprünglich nur für die Jungs, aber da sind viele Japaner auch "moderner" geworden ).

Da ich schon seit Kindergarten-Tagen einen eigenen Fahnenmast besitzen wollte, fand ich diesen Tag sehr gelungen
um mir diesen Wunsch doch endlich mal zu erfüllen. Und da kaufen nur halb so schön wie selber machen ist,
habe ich schon vor ein paar Wochen begonnen "Hand anzulegen" 

Die Einkaufsliste für meinen Low-Cost-Holz-Fahnenmast ist recht übersichtlich:

zwei 70x70 mm und 3 Meter lange Balken, einer wurde im 45°-Winkel halbiert
weiße Holzfarbe (+ Grundierung)
10M Gewindestange (1 Meter lang) aus der ich mir Bolzen in passender Länge selbst geschnitten hatte
Muttern und Unterlegscheiben
2 Pfostenhalterungen
eine schöne Pfostenkappe aus Kupfer
eine Wetterfeste Schnur
eine Seilrolle
ein Seilhalter (Seilklampen)
ein paar Edelstahlschräubchen

Zuerst wurden die Masthölzer mehrfach grundiert und gestrichen.
  

Dann die Löcher für die Gewindebolzen gebohrt und passende Bolzen zurechtgeschnitten.
  

Dann wurde alles zusammengeschraubt. 
  

Die schöne Kupferpfostenkappe zum Schnäppchenpreis für nur 30% vom UVP war leider nur für 100x100mm Pfosten zu bekommen. 
Aber egal, in meinem Holzlager hab ich noch ein Reststück gefunden und mir daraus einen Adapter gebastelt. 
    

Untenrum habe ich mich für Pfostenlaschen in U-Form entschieden. So kann ich im Fall der Fälle meinen Fahnenmast 
einfach wieder abmontieren und an anderer Stelle errichten.
  

Noch schnell das Hissröllchen an der Spitze eingeschraubt und die Seilhalterung (Seilklampen) montiert...
    

und fertig ist mein Fahnenmast! Von Kopf bis Fuß (inkl. Pfostenlasche) misst der Mast stolze 441cm. Das reicht mir zum glücklich werden 
  

Ach ja, und hier noch die "Bestückung" aus der Nähe fotografiert:
  
Dieses komische Windsackding mit den bunten Streifen an der Spitze, nennt sich, so weit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte,
"Fukinagashi" und symbolisiert einen fliegenden Drachen. Das Ding gehört in Japan irgendwie immer mit dazu. 

Die Legende die ich dazu mal auf www.nipponinsider.de gelesen habe  finde ich ganz schön. Sie stammt aus dem alten China und besagt,
dass die Karpfen immer besonders anstrengend gegen den Strom und manchmal sogar Wasserfälle hinauf schwimmen müssen.
Dabei setzen sie ungeahnte Kräfte frei, die sie irgendwann zum Drachen werden lassen. 



…. am 05.05.2020 konnte ich allerdings leider keine besonderen Kräfte an meiner Fahnenstange entdecken...….. "Windstille"


----------



## Aquaga (12. Mai 2020)

In den vergangenen Tagen ist wieder einiges am __ Medaka-Teich passiert. 

Zunächst mal darf er sich nun seit vergangenem Freitag auch wirklich "Medaka-Teich" nennen, 
da an dem Tag endlich ein Vorhut von 5 Fischen eingezogen ist.

Da der Teich zu 2/3 mit Teichwasser aus dem  Koiteich "geimpft" wurde und der Durchlauffilter (Oase Biosmart 18.000) 
zuvor schon drei Wochen lang am Koiteich "mit lief", startete ich quasi mit einem eingefahrenen System und hatte 
mit den Wasserwerten am kleinen Teich keinerlei Probleme.
Sobald ich 20 Grad Wassertemperatur hatte wurden die ersten 5 Fischlein umgesetzt und drei Tage später nochmal 5 Stück.
    

Außerdem hat der Medaka-Teich an einer Seite noch eine Pflanzrinne spendiert bekommen, da ich unbedingt eine Uferzone haben möchte.
Hierfür habe ich ein 75mm weite, grau-anthrazit-farbene Regenrinne am (momentan noch provisorischen) Uferrand montiert und die 
Wasserpflanzen dort, ca. 5-10 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels (je nach Wasserstand) eingepflanzt.
  

Am Samstagnachmittag hat auch noch mein Fahnenmast seinen finalen Platz gefunden. Auf einem Mäuerchen neben dem Garteneingang.
So grenzt er schön den Japangarten optisch etwas zum Eingangsbereich ab und zerstört nicht die harmonische Einheit.
    

..... Und es gab sogar mal ein wenig Wind! 
  

Dann habe ich am Sonntag noch einen kleinen (50 cm breiten) Steg über den Medaka-Teich gebaut.
So was wollte ich ja schon seit Jahren haben  
  
  

Der Blick am Montag Morgen aus dem Treppenhausfenster..... Dauerregen, heute wird an den Teichen nix geschafft!


----------



## koile (13. Mai 2020)

Sehr schön.................................aber irgendwie passt der Steck nicht Richtig ins Bild,
Das ist aber nur mein Empfinden, andere mögen es anders sehen.

Ansonsten mach weiter so


----------



## Plätscher (13. Mai 2020)

Ich vermute es dauert nicht lange das der Steg durch eine Bogenbrücke ersetzt wird (nächstes Winterprojekt?)
Schicke Anlage, gefällt mir


----------



## Aquaga (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
in dieser Woche bin ich wieder ein gutes Stück voran gekommen und es gibt einiges zu erzählen 

Was beim kleinen __ Medaka-Teich gut geklappt hatte, habe ich nun auch auf den Koi-Teich adaptiert:
Die "Pflanz-Regenrinne"! Nur eine Nummer größer 
   

Ich finde es einfach schöner wenn auch in einem Koi-Pool mindestens irgendwo in einer Ecke ein paar
Wasser- oder Teichrand-Pflanzen sprießen. Damit dem auch nach dem Einpflanzen lange so bleibt,
musste ich allerdings eine Koi-Abwehrinstallation errichten.
Zwischen Rinnenrand und Holzplankenunterseite ist ein ca. 4 cm breiter Schlitz.
Damit mir die Koi dort nicht die Pflanzen raus ziehen habe ich ein Gitter an die Plankenunterseite angeschraubt.
Es macht ihnen anscheinen einfach zu viel Spaß zwischen den Pflanzen nach Leckerlies zu suchen und dabei alles zu zerrupfen. ​ 


Die beiden Rinnen sind aber bei meinen Koi unverändert der absolute Hit. Quasi im 5 Minuten Abstand wird der Bereich mit dem Gitter
auf das genaueste untersucht! 
     

Bei der Randgestaltung ging es auch weiter. Zwischen Hauswand und Teichrand habe ich ein paar kleine Ahornbäumchen gepflanzt,
die noch aus meiner letzten 50%-Winterrabatt-Einkaufsorgie stammen.
  

Bei der Teichrandgestaltung bin ich noch in der Experimentierphase. Ein paar Natursteine wären schön. 
 
 


Dann wollte ich in dieser Woche endlich die Bodenablaufleitung umbauen. Da mir das Wasser anfangs der Woche aber noch zu kalt war
versuchte ich erst den BA mit einem Low-Cost-Eigenbau-Stöpsel zu verschließen. Leider hatte meine Moosgummi-Holzplatteninstallation
einen mordsmäßigen Auftrieb, trotz großen Stein im Eimer ließ sich damit der BA einfach nicht verschließen.
Also musste ich doch ins Wasser springen 
 

Nachdem die Wassertemperaturen zum Ende der Woche auch in meinem Teich sich endlich mal auf die 19 Grad zubewegten und meine
Rohr-Ballonbestellung gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Vatertag eintraf, startete ich Versuch Nr. 2.
 

Mit einem Extra dafür gekauften Tauchgurt mit Gummi ummantelten Bleigewichten konnte ich den Auftrieb meines Hinterns im Griff halten,
so dass ich ohne hecktische Schwimmbewegungen in 2 Meter Tiefe den BA-Ablauf vom Biofilm befreien konnte, um so den Ballon sicher
installieren zu können.
Beim Abziehen der alten Leitung hielt ich die Luft an aber nur das Wasser aus dem senkrechten Rohr strömte in die leere Kammer.
Der Ballon hielt dicht. 
 
 

Aus meinem umfangreichen Rohrbogen-Fundus bastelte ich mir die neue Rute des BA-Ablaufs zurecht und legte auch schon ein Blindrohr ca. 75 cm weit unter den Teich.  Hieran wird im letzten Bauabschnitt, wenn der Teich letztmalig vergrößert wird, der zweite BA angeschlossen.
 

Aber das wird erst nächstes Jahr erfolgen. Bis dahin darf das Rohr ruhig in seinem Sandbett schlummern.
 
Nachdem ich auch die beiden Vertikalen Rohre angesteckt hatte, füllte ich das Rohr des aktiven BA mit Wasser und nachdem auch
drei Stunden später der Wasserspiegel unverändert war, legte ich mich beruhigt ins Bett: Alles dicht! 

Auch wenn das Rohr außerhalb des Teiches noch 40 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel endet
(da das Anschlussstück in die Filterkammer noch nicht installiert war), durch den minimalen Gegendruck wir der Ballon sicher auch noch
eine Weile halten und ich kann die Verrohrung in der Filterkammer in zwei Tagen, am Samstag, in Ruhe angehen...… dachte ich.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (24. Mai 2020)

Ein gewaltiger Cliffhanger...


----------



## Aquaga (24. Mai 2020)

… und weiter ging's am Freitag! 

Vor der Arbeit checkte ich noch schnell die Lage am Teich:
Wasserstand im Teich: OK
Wasserstand im BA-Rohr: OK
Super, alles OK!

Und ab in's Auto, vorbei an mir empört nachschauenden Koi, die sich schon an der Koi-Bar für das übliche Frühstück eingefunden hatten.
Da der Teich momentan aber nur über einen Skimmer geleitet wird und die Pumpe auf 40% läuft gibt's keine Pellets.
Wem der Magen knurrt der muss Algensalat knabbern. 

Auf dem Heimweg wollte ich noch in den Baumarkt, Nachschub an Rohrbögen besorgen, um die Neu-Verrohrung abzuschließen.

Doch als ich am Abend gerade die Tür zuschließe ruft mich meine Frau auf dem Handy an:

"Der Teich macht ganz laute komische Geräusche und die Nachbar gucken sogar auch schon alle!
Und es fehlt Wasser... du musst schnell nach Hause kommen: Die armen Fische!!!"

 ".... Öhmm…"

"Moment, warte ……."

Ich höre einen Vogel im Handy piepsen.

"Hast du gehört?!!!"

 "Den Vogel?"

"Was?...Nein!... Moment, ich gehe dichter ran."

 "Halt! Stopp! Das Wasser! Wieviel fehlt denn? Läuft die Pumpe trocken?

"Ich weis nicht, hör noch mal..."

Ich höre nix.

  "Äh,..... egal. Kannst du erkennen ob das Wasser weiter fällt oder bleibt der Wasserstand gleich?"

 So langsam werde ich immer nervöser und gehe alle möglichen Szenarien durch:
Rohrdichtung vergessen?
Rohr irgendwo auseinander geflutscht?
Einer der Schieber undicht?
Trommelfilter auf Not-Aus gegangen und die Pumpe hat die Bio-Kammer leergepumpt?
Absperr-Ballon im Rohr geplatzt?

"Keine Ahnung, es fehlt aber einiges an Wasser!"

 "Ja, wie viel denn? Ist noch die Hälfte drin, oder ein Viertel, oder zwei Drittel?"

"Kann ich nicht sagen, aber es fehlt schon ordentlich was!"

 "Ok, ich bin schon unterwegs!"

Da der Wasserstand offensichtlich nicht mehr weiter fällt scheint keine Gefahr in Verzug zu sein,
das System hat sich irgendwo eingependelt. Ich erkläre meiner Frau noch wo der Not-Aus für die
gesamte Elektrik ist um die Pumpe zu schonen. Dann ist zwar auch die Lüftung aus, aber in 20 Minuten bin ich da.
Baumarkt ist erst mal gecancelt, das passt.

Zu Hause checke ich schnell die Lage:
Wasserstand? ca. 50 cm unter "normal Null"  (also 1/4 weg)  -  Uff !
BA-Rohr-Ende? Blick in das Loch zeigt das dort wohl größere Wassermassen versickert sind   -  Hm !
Druckanzeige? Anzeige für den Ballon an der Pumpe = 0   -  Aha !
Fische? Schwimmen alle normal, man könnte sogar sagen gechillt (nicht das die Absperrblase geplatzt ist und ich dadurch quasi wie mit Dynamit gefischt habe ) - Puh !

Ich nehme den Schutzdeckel ab und schöpfe Wasser oben aus dem offenen BA-Rohr, doch das Niveau bleibt gleich.   -  OK, da besteht wohl nun eine Verbindung!

Da der Ballon (oder Rest) aber nicht oben treibt, sondern noch im Rohr steckt, pumpe ich erst mal ein bisschen.... und siehe da:
Es baut sich Druck auf!

Ich schöpfe noch mal Wasser am Rohrende ab: Das Niveau senkt sich!
Also wieder dicht!!!  

Meine These:
Da ich die Pumpe an der Absperrblase angeschlossen gelassen hatte, ist durch die Pumpe wohl ganz langsam wieder Luft entwichen.
Hätte ich sie jedoch abgemacht, so hätte das Schrader-Ventil wohl sicher dicht gehalten! 




Und hier noch die Bilder dazu:

Der gesunkene Wasserstand:
 
 

Der verdächtige Boden....
 

... und die nasse Wand hinter dem Rohrende:
 


Schade, den riesen Schwall hätte ich dann doch gerne gesehen


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2020)

Oh je, das berühmte Glück im Unglück. 

Wuerde auf jeden Fall die Belüftung auf eine andere Leitung legen.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2020)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Später habe ich noch ein KG DN 400 Rohr in 1 Meter Länge gekauft,


Bei dir ist es zu spät. Für alle anderen...ein DN400PP Rohr kann günstiger sein als ein KG 400. Immer einfach mal fragen. PP von Schöngen oder KG2000 oder Rehau.
Die Maße und Muffen sind gleich. Das PP-Rohr ist höherwertig. Also Druckfester und versprödet nicht so wie ein PVC also KG Rohr. Deshalb werden im öffentlichen Kanalbau eher PP Rohre genutzt. Ich verbudel demnächst wieder ein paar 100m DN300 und DN400. Glaube DM630 habe ich noch ein paar Meter in der Nähe von Hannover liegen.

Was hast du vor das PVC-Rohr pro m bezahlt ? Das kostet der Deckel ?


----------



## Ida17 (25. Mai 2020)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein da hast Du aber echt Glück gehabt.
Erinnert mich an meinen Fauxpas letztes Jahr, nachdem ich vergessen hatte ein Ventil vom Filter zu schließen... da gingen 36m³ über den Jordan 
Sowas muss man glaub ich einmal mitgemacht haben, regt jedenfalls die Blutzirkulation an


----------



## Aquaga (25. Mai 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei dir ist es zu spät. Für alle anderen...ein DN400PP Rohr kann günstiger sein als ein KG 400. Immer einfach mal fragen. PP von Schöngen oder KG2000 oder Rehau.
> Die Maße und Muffen sind gleich. Das PP-Rohr ist höherwertig. Also Druckfester und versprödet nicht so wie ein PVC also KG Rohr. Deshalb werden im öffentlichen Kanalbau eher PP Rohre genutzt. Ich verbudel demnächst wieder ein paar 100m DN300 und DN400. Glaube DM630 habe ich noch ein paar Meter in der Nähe von Hannover liegen.
> 
> Was hast du vor das PVC-Rohr pro m bezahlt ? Das kostet der Deckel ?




Interessant, das wusste ich gar nicht. Aber kann man die auch als Privatmann einfach und günstig kaufen, 
ohne bei einem Spezialhandel mindestens 10 oder 20 Meter abnehmen zu müssen?

Mein 2 Meter Steigrohr war glaube ich 89 Euro.
Die 1 Meter KG-Rohr-Verlängerung war unter 50 Euro
und der Deckel war unter 30 Euro.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2020)

Einfach mal fragen beim nächsten mal. PVC in der größe wird fast nie mehr verbaut. Soll ja auch ein paar Jahre halten. Da ist PP einfach besser. Somit wird das häufiger gebaut und verkauft.


----------



## Janekmaurer (10. Aug. 2020)

Wie viel Liter hat der __ medaka teich?
Hast du noch goldfische und __ moderlieschen?


----------



## Janekmaurer (9. Sep. 2021)

Hast du deine __ Medaka noch?


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2021)

Zur Not den @Tottoabs  wenn er nicht reagiert per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo Teich-Freunde!

Ja, ich bin zurück...... wenn auch optisch etwas verändert .... nun als Sophia und weiblich 

Doch die Liebe zum Garten-und Fischteich ist geblieben 

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Juni 2022



Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Hast du deine __ Medaka noch?


Ja ich habe sie noch! Sie haben sogar bisher schon zwei Winter ohne weitere Technik unter der Eisdecke im 2,5 qm-Teich problemlos überlebt.
Nur die __ Ringelnatter letztes Jahr hat dem Bestand etwas zu schaffen gemacht. Aber seit diesem Jahr geht die Population wieder steil aufwärts 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Juni 2022



Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Hast du deine Medaka noch?


Ja ich habe sie noch! Sie haben sogar bisher schon zwei Winter ohne weitere Technik unter der Eisdecke im 2,5 qm-Teich problemlos überlebt.
Nur die Ringelnatter letztes Jahr hat dem Bestand etwas zu schaffen gemacht. Aber seit diesem Jahr geht die Population wieder steil aufwärts 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Juni 2022



Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter hat der medaka teich?
> Hast du noch goldfische und __ moderlieschen?


Im Medaka-Teich gibt es nur Medakas. Aber in meinem Dritt-Teich habe ich noch ein paar Goldfische. Ein guter Teil davon , wie auch alle Moderlieschen, hat letztes Jahr eine Ringelnatter alle erbeutet.


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2022)

Aquaga schrieb:


> nun als Sophia und weiblich


Moin,

also warst du am Anfang als du hier gelandet bist "männlich" und jetzt nicht mehr?
Ok, mutiger Schritt, Glückwunsch.

MfG
Ralf


----------

